# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 08:41)

Bom dia.

Mantém-se o nevoeiro. 19,8ºC actuais. Mínima de *19,5ºC*.

1010 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2013 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Em Odivelas, vento moderado a forte de SSO.
Caneças segue com 1,8mm.

E vai chovendo, de forma fraca mas puxada a vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 11:31)

Boas

Sigo com *19,7ºC*,céu encoberto e vento moderado *SO*.
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

A serra segue com nevoeiro muito denso, já são 5 dias consecutivos.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2013 às 11:33)

19,6ºC e vento moderado de sul.

Precipitação até agora 0,4 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Sigo com *19,9ºC* e chuva fraca a moderada, desde as 10h30.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2013 às 11:51)

No Norte do País vai chovendo bem, aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo apenas chuvisco e 22ºC.

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 11:54)

Começou a chover,embora com fraca intensidade.
____

Segundo a ultima run do GFS, o cenário de trovoada para a noite de Quarta-feira e parte da madrugada de Quinta-Feira, continua interessante, a ver vamos.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2013 às 12:12)

Boas

Mais uma mínima tropical e vão dois dias seguidos!

Mínima de 20,1ºC

Agora céu encoberto chuviscas por vezes e estão 21,2ºC com 94%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 12:34)

O nevoeiro regressou em força.

Chuviscos
19,8ºC
Vento moderado


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2013 às 12:46)

Chuva puxada a vento forte de sul.

Visibilidade bastante reduzida.

6,8mm em Caneças.
Rain rate nos 6mm/h.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2013 às 12:54)

Aqui já chuvisca mais intensamente  acumulados os primeiros 0,2mm do dia!

20,9ºC, 95%Hr e vento moderado


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2013 às 13:01)

aqui pela caparica está nevoeiro alto (ontem era mesmo cá em baixo) e está uns chuviscos intensos segundo a estação mais próxima tem 1mm acumulado


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2013 às 13:54)

Boas, por aqui também a temperatura mínima foi tropical...20,6ºC.
De momento estão 20,7ºC, 97%HR e começou a chuviscar há pouco mas ainda sem acumulação no dia de hoje.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2013 às 14:00)

Boa tarde!

O chuvisco intensificou-se e é agora chuva fraca com alguns periodos de maior intensidade, o vento tem vindo também a ficar mais forte. 

Em Benavente 0.5mm e 20.8ºC

Bela tarde de Outono.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2013 às 14:25)

Chove agora com bastante intensidade.

14,0mm em Caneças.

Rain rate nos 29mm/h.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Out 2013 às 14:53)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

Máxima 21.3 °C (11:16 UTC)	
Mínima 20.3 °C (08:30 UTC)

Com uma incrível amplitude térmica de* 1º *


----------



## newlazer (1 Out 2013 às 15:36)

boas

t,actual . 21,5ºc

precipitação : 1,1mm


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2013 às 15:42)

Está um belo dia, uma vez mais pena não estarem menos 15ºC que o actual , estão 19,6ºC.

8,6 mm, isto promete acumular bem hoje, vento moderado de sul 100%.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 16:13)

19,6ºC
Chuva fraca
Nevoeiro
Vento moderado de SO

*1,3mm *(acho manifestamente pouco para aquilo que tem chovido, o pluviometro deve estar mal calibrado ou apresenta outra anomalia)


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2013 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!

Apesar de estar já a chuviscar há algumas horas o acumulado ainda é curto aqui no concelho de Benavente, apenas 2.3mm até agora.

No meu sensor em Santo Estêvão (sem RS) registo 21.3ºC em Benavente 21.1ºC.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA39


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2013 às 16:57)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã algo ventosa, a tarde foi mais calma, com chuvisco ou chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.

Precip.:8,9mm

Apesar de muita humidade, a temperatura hoje chegou aos 23,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2013 às 17:25)

Chove a horas vou com 6,0mm e 19,7ºC lá se foi a mínima tropical.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 18:00)

Bastante chuva, que abrandou um pouco na última hora. *15,7 mm* acumulados.

Actuais 19,7ºC com nevoeiro e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Out 2013 às 18:43)

Zona de pinheiro de loures.

Tmax=21,1ºC
Tmin=20,2ºC

ou seja *amplitude térmica inferior a 1 ºC .*

13,2mm de precipitação até este momento MAS o mais interessante é que tive cerca de *60 litros por m2 em 5 dias*.

Interessante e dá que pensar. 

nos ultimos dois anos só choveu para finais de outubro. Normal.
Este ano começou cedo. Normal, tb.

A isto chama-se variabilidade climática.


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2013 às 19:22)

pela caparica está nevoeiro cerrado, a estação mais próxima de mim http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=caparica segue com 7.4mm


----------



## PDias (1 Out 2013 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,

por aqui muita humidade por todo o lado, chove de forma fraca mas persistente já à dois dias com nevoeiro à mistura, o vento é que têm estado sempre em geral fraco e a temperatura estável oscilando entre os 20ºC e os 22ºC, actualmente baixou para os 18,8ºC.

A imagem  tirada hoje por volta das 19.00H que retrata os últimos dois dias:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 19:32)

Boas

Entretanto, o nevoeiro levantou,tanto aqui, como na serra de Sintra. 
Amanha, venha lá essa trovoada. 
T.actual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 20:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> BoasEntretanto, o nevoeiro levantou,tanto aqui, como na serra de Sintra. :hehe



De facto, tendo proporcionado um cenário agradável.







---

De momento sigo com 19,3ºC. A mínima, registei-a há pouco. 

95% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Continua a chuva fraca e neblina com humidade nos 99%.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 21:10)

Gilmet disse:


> De facto, tendo proporcionado um cenário agradável.




A dissipação do nevoeiro na serra tornou a paisagem espectacular, tentei tirar foto, mas já estava bastante escuro, mas a tua foto retrata bem isso.
_____

*18,4ºC*
Vento fraco do quadrante NO


----------



## PDias (1 Out 2013 às 21:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> A dissipação do nevoeiro na serra tornou a paisagem espectacular, tentei tirar foto, mas já estava bastante escuro, mas a tua foto retrata bem isso.
> _____
> 
> *18,4ºC*
> Vento fraco do quadrante NO



Por aqui aconteceu exactamente o mesmo com a Serra de Montejunto, de momento não chove, vento fraco e 18,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2013 às 21:45)

Boa noite, tarde e início de noite com muita chuva, embora fraca. 7,2mm acumulados.

A mínima tropical também já se foi...19,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2013 às 22:33)

Aqui vou com 9,8mm e vai chuviscando!!

19,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2013 às 22:49)

Boa noite!

Dia de chuvisco e chuva fraca que dura quase sem interrupções desde as 11h da manhã. 

Apesar das muitas horas de precipitação a estação que me serve de referência  tem um acumulado de apenas 3.6mm, estará correcta? 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA39

A minha estação (sem RS) marca 20.3ºC aqui em Santo Estêvão.

Em Benavente 19.9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2013 às 23:03)

Boas!

Dia invernoso de ambiente tropical...

Choveu durante horas seguidas, umas 7 ou mais... Quase sempre fraco, mas batida a vento, criando aquela sensação desagradável de _chuva molha parvos_... Parou de chover talvez pelas 18h.

Cabeças acumulou 22.4mm desde as 00:00, levando 764.4mm anuais.



MSantos disse:


> Apesar das muitas horas de precipitação a estação que me serve de referência  tem um acumulado de apenas 3.6mm, estará correcta?
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA39



Apenas tem dados entre as 10:45 e as 12:05 e as 13:50 até ao momento, portanto... Mas penso que por Santarém não choveu tanto como em Lisboa, isto vendo os dados da estação de Santarém do IPMA. Arruda dos Vinhos também só acumulou 3,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2013 às 23:17)

Boas noites

*18,1ºC*
Céu nublado
Vento moderado do quadrante *Norte*


----------



## meko60 (2 Out 2013 às 00:03)

Boa noite!

O 1º dia de Outubro resumiu-se a:
Temp. máxima-21,7ºc
Temp. miníma-19ºc
Precipitação-8,6mm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2013 às 01:39)

Ontem o acumulado foi de 11,4 mm.

Mínima de 18,3ºC e máxima de 20,0ºC. A amplitude da humidade foi de 2%, mínima de 98% e máximo 100%.


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 01:45)

Boas, ontem o acumulado ficou nos 9,9mm e hoje já vou com 0,9mm.

De momento não chove, sigo com 18,2ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Céu bastante cinzento, nada de chuva por enquanto.

Por aqui começou a praga das "formigas com asas"...


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2013 às 12:10)

Ora muito bom dia!!

Aqui Santo Estêvão já tivemos algum chuvisco ligeiro de manhã e também já tivemos algum sol, neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco.

Por agora 21.7ºC em Benavente..

Na minha estação (sem RS) registo 22.3ºC e tive uma mínima de 18.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Boas

T.minima: *17,3ºC*
T.actual: *21,2ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento moderado de *SE*.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2013 às 12:33)

Chuva fraca de momento em Odivelas.

0,2mm em Caneças, para já.

Temperatura nos 20ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 12:54)

Chove fraco já há meia-hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2013 às 13:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu bastante cinzento, nada de chuva por enquanto.
> 
> Por aqui começou a praga das "formigas com asas"...



Aqui, no Algarve, as ditas "formigas com asas" tem o nome de agúidas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 13:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, no Algarve, as ditas "formigas com asas" tem o nome de agúidas.



E muito bom para armar nos cústies...cheguei a ter dezenas...a passarada eram uns malucos,belas caçadas noutros tempos e bons petiscos...fritinhos ,até já me estou a lamber ,chegava a ter quase todo o ano numa caixa com algodão húmido.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2013 às 13:25)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,3ºC

Acumulados até agora 1,8mm

O dia segue bem ameno para não dizer algo quente! estão 21,7ºc e 96%Hr o vento é muito fraco...Espero de noite alguma boa actividade convectiva


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 13:47)

Boas, por cá o acumulado é também de 1,8mm.

A temperatura começa a subir, uma vez que o sol já vai aparecendo e sigo com 22,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 14:24)

Começou a chover,embora com fraca intensidade.
Vento moderado
*20,3ºC*


----------



## jonekko (2 Out 2013 às 14:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> E muito bom para armar nos cústies...cheguei a ter dezenas...a passarada eram uns malucos,belas caçadas noutros tempos e bons petiscos...fritinhos ,até já me estou a lamber ,chegava a ter quase todo o ano numa caixa com algodão húmido.



É verdade, ainda me lembro de em Caféde (em Castelo Branco) papar esses petisquinhos depois de ir á agúdia!!!! Sorry the off topic.


----------



## belem (2 Out 2013 às 14:34)

Formigas com asas fritas ou os pássaros?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 14:45)

belem disse:


> Formigas com asas fritas ou os pássaros?



Os passarinhos !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 15:11)

jonekko disse:


> É verdade, ainda me lembro de em Caféde (em Castelo Branco) papar esses petisquinhos depois de ir á agúdia!!!! Sorry the off topic.



Boa terra Caféde...tenho por lá alguns colegas,terra de bom vinho e arredores .


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2013 às 15:20)

belem disse:


> Formigas com asas fritas ou os pássaros?





Se calhar até é bom. 

Aqui também tenho muitas formigas de asa, caiem dentro da piscina às dezenas.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mas vamos ao que interessa, aqui pela Lezíria temos tido um dia com céu muito nublado e por vezes com pequenas abertas. Para já ainda não houve precipitação relevante.

Em Benavente estão 23.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 15:44)

Há bocado caiu um novo aguaceiro fraco.
Céu encoberto
*20,6ºC*
O vento sopra a *24 km/h* do quadrante *Sudeste*.


----------



## overcast (2 Out 2013 às 16:21)

Estamos agora a entrar no período em que o CAPE dá um grande salto para valores interessantes, favoráveis ao aparecimento de trovoada...a ver vamos!

Por enquanto chove fraco! Quanto ao vento não estou numa posição adequada para detectar ventos provenientes de sul!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 16:44)

Depois de algumas horas de chuva fraca, começa a chover com maior intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2013 às 17:03)

Vai chovendo, 1,0 mm.

19,3ºC e 97%.


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 17:09)

Chove com intensidade por aqui, 2,4mm acumulados desde a meia noite.

Temperatura de 20,6ºC com um dew point de 19,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2013 às 17:15)

Boa tarde.

Vai chovendo, agora de forma moderada. Sigo com 19,7ºC, após máxima de *21,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 95% e 1007 hPa de pressão.

*5,3 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2013 às 17:28)

aqui pela caparica chuvisca torrencialmente acompanhado de vento, se isto fosse pingos grossos, caia uma chuvada ui ui


----------



## nelson972 (2 Out 2013 às 17:59)

O primeiro trovão que ouço, a oeste daqui.
Chuva fininha mas intensa


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2013 às 18:09)

Imenso nevoeiro que vai e vem, o acumulado até agora foi 2,2 mm, a humidade está quase nos 100% de novo só falta 1.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Out 2013 às 18:49)

Ouve-se trovoada a oeste de Coimbra e o céu a escurecer


----------



## DaniFR (2 Out 2013 às 18:53)

Por aqui já se ouve trovejar. 

*21,7ºC* e chuva fraca.


----------



## kelinha (2 Out 2013 às 18:57)

Coimbra (Vale das Flores) já chove bem e já troveja...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 19:06)

Boas

Céu encoberto
*18,4ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *Sul*

Segundo o radar, existe um célula com tons de laranja, perto de Abrantes,lá deve  estar a cair bem.


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 19:16)

boas pessoal mais uma vez a margem sul nao teve direito a nada.foi tudo a Norte.....


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 19:17)

por enquanto pouca nebulosidade e vento moderado de S/SE


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2013 às 19:17)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e chuvisco ou chuva fraca durante a tarde.

Precip.: 2,3mm

Neste momento não chove, mas além entre os nimbostratus parecem surgir também cumulonimbus e a temperatura aumentou 3ºC na última hora.

Vamos ver se é desta que vem chuva a sério.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Aqui por Coimbra ja quase nao troveja


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Out 2013 às 19:55)

boa tarde. o dia hoje foi de aguaceiros fracos e moderados. o vento de fraco a moderado. a bocado notavase que o céu a norte estava mais carregado. Para essas zonas é provavel que esteje haver a ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2013 às 19:56)

Muitos flashs a sul, mas ainda longe.

Vamos ver se consegue passar a serra.


----------



## Gongas (2 Out 2013 às 20:05)

agora que está de noite, são visíveis muitos relâmpagos um pouco por todas as direções!


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 20:11)

Gongas disse:


> agora que está de noite, são visíveis muitos relâmpagos um pouco por todas as direções!



por aqui nada....


----------



## cardu (2 Out 2013 às 20:18)

perto de arganil isto vai ficar feio, o ponto vermelho no radar vem directo para cá. O stormy tinha razao em emitir alerta vermelho


----------



## Enkeli (2 Out 2013 às 20:29)

Olá a todos sei que não participo muito no fórum mas queria fazer-vos uma pergunta, moro em vila franca de xira e estava a janela e ainda vi alguns raios bem longe no sentido Alenquer, será de esperar alguma coisa para esta zona de vila franca de xira em termos de trovoada?


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2013 às 20:33)

Grande chuvada com trovoada por aqui.

Em 15/20 minutos 7,1mm de precipitação.

O rain rate atingiu os 101,0mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Bomba!






____

Por aqui tudo calmo.
*18,5ºC* e céu encoberto.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Out 2013 às 20:45)

Lousano disse:


> Grande chuvada com trovoada por aqui.
> 
> Em 15/20 minutos 7,1mm de precipitação.
> 
> O rain rate atingiu os 101,0mm/h.


É bem visível no radar a célula que passou por aí:






O ponto negro que se vê na célula é a estação da Lousã (Aeródromo).


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 21:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bomba!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grande estoiro e nos aqui a vê las passar ao lado.é so azar


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 21:16)

Trovão Almada disse:


> grande estoiro e nos aqui a vê las passar ao lado.é so azar



Calma,aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade,deve passar aqui, nem que seja de raspão.  
Vamos acompanhar a situação.


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 21:19)

Atenção a essa linha que ainda está em formação mais a Sul...


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2013 às 21:24)

DaniFR disse:


> É bem visível no radar a célula que passou por aí:
> 
> 
> O ponto negro que se vê na célula é a estação da Lousã (Aeródromo).



E o centro da trovoada foi a leste do meu ponto, por isso a EMA deve ter registado ainda mais precipitação.

Veremos na actualização das 20UTC do IPMA.


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Geiras disse:


> Atenção a essa linha que ainda está em formação mais a Sul...



ja fui ver.parece prometer ... vamos ver se somos prendados com algo...


----------



## dASk (2 Out 2013 às 21:46)

Sim também pensava que ela se ia escapar pelo mar mas parece que vamos ser brindados com algo. Assim espero que já estou com saudades  para vingar a derrota do meu benfas.   espero é que não morra na praia..!


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2013 às 21:49)

será? 

dASk não vamos falar de tristezas  benfica até morrer!!!


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 21:58)

david 6 disse:


> será?
> 
> dASk não vamos falar de tristezas  benfica até morrer!!!



vamos ver se temos sorte


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 22:08)

Tudo calmo, por enquanto...
*18,9ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado Sul


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Out 2013 às 22:32)

Boas.
T minima de *16.0ºC*
Tmaxima de *24.2ºC*
Precipitaçao até ao momento de *0.8mm*
Vamos esperar para ver o que ai vem.


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 22:38)

Essa linha tem-se demonstrado com condições de fortalecer... a ver vamos.

20,0ºC e vento a intensificar do quadrante Sul.


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 22:42)

Geiras disse:


> Essa linha tem-se demonstrado com condições de fortalecer... a ver vamos.
> 
> 20,0ºC e vento a intensificar do quadrante Sul.


era bom era.... vamos esperar


----------



## quim_mane (2 Out 2013 às 22:56)

Que seca aqui por Coimbra. Passou aqui uma trovoadazita de raspão e logo se põs a andar :/


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 22:57)

quim_mane disse:


> Que seca aqui por Coimbra. Passou aqui uma trovoadazita de raspão e logo se põs a andar :/



mesmo asssim ... ainda viram algo por ai... aqui nem de raspão ela passa...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 23:03)

Na Ericeira vai chovendo a potes.


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 23:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na Ericeira vai chovendo a potes.



tudo na mesma em almada


----------



## Brunomc (2 Out 2013 às 23:07)

Uma das células vai direitinha a Lisboa, resta saber se aguenta até lá


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 23:10)

Brunomc disse:


> Uma das células vai direitinha a Lisboa, resta saber se aguenta até lá



ate agora só nuvens baixas.........


----------



## Brunomc (2 Out 2013 às 23:13)

Trovão Almada disse:


> ate agora só nuvens baixas.........



Acho que deve chegar a Lisboa por volta das 23h50


----------



## peteluis (2 Out 2013 às 23:16)

Chove com intensidade, vento moderado a forte aqui na Picanceira.


----------



## JAlves (2 Out 2013 às 23:18)

Acho que, aqui por Odivelas, vamos levar com ela...


----------



## jonekko (2 Out 2013 às 23:20)

JAlves disse:


> Acho que, aqui por Odivelas, vamos levar com ela...



esperemos que sim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 23:23)

JAlves disse:


> Acho que, aqui por Odivelas, vamos levar com ela...



Se passa por Odivelas, certamente passa por aqui  Mas penso que, se o grosso se aguentar, vai passar a Este.


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 23:24)

jonekko disse:


> esperemos que sim



a ultima imagem do radar mostra que aquela linha vem direita a lisboa/almada . . .mas acho que se perdeu pelo caminho


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Out 2013 às 23:24)

bom bom era que essa mesma célula trouxesse trovoada


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 23:26)

peteluis disse:


> Chove com intensidade, vento moderado a forte aqui na Picanceira.



Parece que vais ter muita precipitacao, o radar está interessante para essas bandas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Out 2013 às 23:27)

parece que está bem perto. Neste momento está começar chover!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Out 2013 às 23:28)

vento a aumentar de intensidade e chove aguaceiro forte neste momento!


----------



## peteluis (2 Out 2013 às 23:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que vais ter muita precipitacao, o radar está interessante para essas bandas.



Começou também a trovejar...novo aumento da intensidade da chuva, a cascata no cimo da minha rua ja tem um caudal significativo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (2 Out 2013 às 23:33)

que a trovoada venha para cá


----------



## peteluis (2 Out 2013 às 23:34)

peteluis disse:


> Começou também a trovejar...novo aumento da intensidade da chuva, a cascata no cimo da minha rua ja tem um caudal significativo.



Forte saraivada de pedra...


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Out 2013 às 23:35)

Acho que estão a perder a intensidade. Penso que para Lisboa não vamos ter festa

Lisboa, cidade pacífica, onde tudo passa ao lado


----------



## jonekko (2 Out 2013 às 23:35)

por aqui nem pinga...


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2013 às 23:37)

Relâmpago disse:


> Acho que estão a perder a intensidade. Penso que para Lisboa não vamos ter festa
> 
> Lisboa, cidade pacífica, onde tudo passa ao lado



Por acaso não é verdade... Tivemos ai meses que vinha cá tudo parar...
Se não vier nada,paciência o Outono ainda ai está a começar...


----------



## Trovão Almada (2 Out 2013 às 23:37)

jonekko disse:


> por aqui nem pinga...



nem aqui.que cena..passa tudo ao lado


----------



## dASk (2 Out 2013 às 23:37)

Calma que isto deve dar para todos aqui na grande Lisboa


----------



## Zapiao (2 Out 2013 às 23:38)

ATENÇAO zona Lisboa, mancha vermelha no radar


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 23:41)

Zapiao disse:


> ATENÇAO zona Lisboa, mancha vermelha no radar



Foi a norte do Cabo da Roca, algures na zona de Magoito/Praia de S.Juliao.


----------



## peteluis (2 Out 2013 às 23:41)

Zapiao disse:


> ATENÇAO zona Lisboa, mancha vermelha no radar



É esta célula que está aqui a mostrar o seu potencial


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2013 às 23:41)

E eis que por aqui o vento aumenta de repente e chove moderadamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 23:42)

Começa a chover por aqui, aguardemos por algo mais.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2013 às 23:43)

Caneças, 5mm/h e 0,4mm desde que começou agora a chover.

4,4mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## jonekko (2 Out 2013 às 23:43)

Por aqui nada por enquanto, aguardemos!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2013 às 23:44)

De momento, tudo a passar ao lado. Apenas um aguaceiro de 2 minutos. 

Veremos como se comportam a manchas amarelas/alaranjadas mais a Sul.







---

19,3ºC e 94% de humidade.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (2 Out 2013 às 23:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Começa a chover por aqui, aguardemos por algo mais.



Vizinho, 

Aqui ao lado, nadinha.
Apenas o Vento está a aumentar....


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2013 às 23:50)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento, tudo a passar ao lado. Apenas um aguaceiro de 2 minutos.
> 
> Veremos como se comportam a manchas amarelas/alaranjadas mais a Sul.



Sem duvida, nem a minha localização mais a Oeste me favoreceu, tudo ao lado mesmo.
_____

Chove fraco e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonekko (2 Out 2013 às 23:50)

começou a chover por aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 23:50)

GouveiaLRS disse:


> Vizinho,
> 
> Aqui ao lado, nadinha.
> Apenas o Vento está a aumentar....



Ainda nada? Aumentou o vento e depois de uma paragem voltou a chover bem de novo!


----------



## quim_mane (2 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento, tudo a passar ao lado. Apenas um aguaceiro de 2 minutos.
> 
> Veremos como se comportam a manchas amarelas/alaranjadas mais a Sul.
> 
> ...



Onde é que posso ver esse radar em real time?
Obrigado


----------



## GouveiaLRS (2 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Agora sim, começou a chover e o vento continua a aumentar a intensidade!

Veremos se vai dar mais qualquer "coisinha"


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2013 às 23:57)

quim_mane disse:


> Onde é que posso ver esse radar em real time?
> Obrigado



O radar pertence ao IPMA. É possível ver em tempo "real", sempre com atraso de 15/20 min pelo menos. Aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#

---

Ambiente calmo, por agora. 1008 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2013 às 23:59)

Trovoada!!  Chove moderado.


----------



## overcast (2 Out 2013 às 23:59)

Ahhhh a bela da trovoada!


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Out 2013 às 00:00)

Trovão, ainda algo longíquo, na Amadora.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2013 às 00:01)

overcast disse:


> Ahhhh a bela da trovoada!



Grande clarão e bom ronco.


----------



## quim_mane (3 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Gilmet disse:


> O radar pertence ao IPMA. É possível ver em tempo "real", sempre com atraso de 15/20 min pelo menos. Aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#
> 
> ---
> 
> Ambiente calmo, por agora. 1008 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.



Obrigado


----------



## GouveiaLRS (3 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Por aqui, também, pareceu-me ver um clarão...


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2013 às 00:14)

Chove agora com bastante intensidade!

Vento moderado a forte de sul.

Trovoadas, zero!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2013 às 00:17)

AnDré disse:


> Chove agora com bastante intensidade!
> 
> Vento moderado a forte de sul.
> 
> Trovoadas, zero!



Já chegou aqui!

De facto chove bem, mas o que é bom é o que não há... Por enquanto (ainda tenho esperanças).


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2013 às 00:18)

Chove com alguma intensidade. *3,3 mm* acumulados. 

19,2ºC.

Também ainda não detectei nada que se assemelhasse a trovoada, infelizmente.


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2013 às 00:19)

15 minutos aqui de chuva forte. 2 trovões!
Agora parou.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2013 às 00:25)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado.
A temperatura teve uma ligeira queda, estão *17,4ºC*.

A noite segue desinteressante,aquele clarão soube a pouco ou até mesmo nada. 
Até montei aqui o estaminé com a maquina aquática,tudo em vão.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (3 Out 2013 às 00:26)

AnDré disse:


> Chove agora com bastante intensidade!
> 
> Vento moderado a forte de sul.
> 
> Trovoadas, zero!



Quero tanto ver uns clarões e ouvir uns belos roncos que até já parece que os vejo onde eles não estão 

Aqui também já chove e finalmente, da maneira que eu, minimamente, gosto


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2013 às 00:29)

Boa noite!

Aqui um pouco mais no Interior ainda não chegou nada. Durante o dia tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos mas nada de mais.

Por agora registo 20.1ºC, a temperatura subiu pois há cerca de 1h tinha 19.5ºC.

Amanha volto para o INTERIOR NORTE!!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2013 às 00:58)

A precipitação parou e a temperatura cai rapidamente. 18,1ºC actuais. Fresco, comparado com os valores que se têm registado. 

92% de humidade e *5,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2013 às 01:03)

Trovoada não há, mas chuva não falta.

Chove com muita intensidade.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (3 Out 2013 às 01:18)

Agora vi bem

Relâmpago mas está longe.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Out 2013 às 01:20)

Chove a cântaros aqui em Lisboa


----------



## GouveiaLRS (3 Out 2013 às 01:21)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Chove a cântaros aqui em Lisboa



Aqui também!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2013 às 01:23)

Deve estar a chover a potes em Lisboa.
A estação da Ajuda,Monsanto regista *30 mm*.


----------



## kelinha (3 Out 2013 às 01:25)

Sabem-me indicar algum website com outra visualização de radar, para além do IPMA? 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/

A última atualização que me aparece é da 00:10! Está a levantar-se um vento jeitoso em Coimbra, gostava de saber o que aí vem!

Gracias!


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2013 às 01:26)

Há pouco, a intensidade da chuva era tal que até disparou os alarmes dos carros.







No entanto é bastante restrita esta chuva.

Em Caneças, 4km de onde estou, não chove.

Aqui chove há meia hora, como se não houvesse amanhã.

No Monsanto, a estação do CT2IUL, vai com *30,0mm* desde as 0h!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2013 às 01:28)

kelinha disse:


> A última atualização que me aparece é da 00:10!



00:10 UTC corresponde às nossas 01:10. O radar do IPMA está actualizado. De qualquer maneira, em certas alturas, pode sempre recorrer-se ao Rain Alarm, que embora não disponibilize dados dos radares portugueses, ainda apresenta restos da cobertura espanhola. 

---

A temperatura caiu aos 17,9ºC mas subiu de novo aos actuais 18,2ºC.

Não cai uma única pinga, ao contrário do que se está a passar em Lisboa.


----------



## dASk (3 Out 2013 às 01:38)

E eu a espera que aquela parte avermelhada da célula que se desloca já na margem sul passe aqui em cheio! não ne queria ir deitar sem de despedir da chuva por uns tempos


----------



## kelinha (3 Out 2013 às 01:50)

Gilmet disse:


> 00:10 UTC corresponde às nossas 01:10. O radar do IPMA está actualizado. De qualquer maneira, em certas alturas, pode sempre recorrer-se ao Rain Alarm, que embora não disponibilize dados dos radares portugueses, ainda apresenta restos da cobertura espanhola.



Obrigada 
Mas UTC não é o nosso fuso horário? 
Às vezes acontece-me a última atualização visível ser de há 2 horas atrás, por exemplo... Daí eu perguntar se havia um Plano B. Agora já há! Obrigada, Gilmet!


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2013 às 01:56)

dASk disse:


> E eu a espera que aquela parte avermelhada da célula que se desloca já na margem sul passe aqui em cheio! não ne queria ir deitar sem de despedir da chuva por uns tempos



A célula passou agora aqui por cima e deixou apenas uns chuviscos...


----------



## dASk (3 Out 2013 às 02:03)

aqui está a cair a potes  abriram as torneiras, já não esperava tamanha carga de água.. vai render uns bons mm de certeza!


----------



## MontijoCity (3 Out 2013 às 02:04)

Aqui pelo Montijo idem, muita chuva e vento a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## dASk (3 Out 2013 às 02:07)

Um dilúvio autêntico..  as ruas já parecem rios..


----------



## quim_mane (3 Out 2013 às 02:22)

Grande chuvada aqui em Coimbra!


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2013 às 02:23)

kelinha disse:


> Obrigada
> Mas UTC não é o nosso fuso horário?



É, mas existe a hora de Verão (DST-Daylight Saving Time) à qual Portugal é aderente e que faz com que entre o último domingo de Março e o último Domingo de Outubro, a nossa hora (hora de Verão) seja UTC+1. Portanto estando o radar em UTC, durante o período referido anteriormente deve-se somar uma hora à hora que aparece no radar. 




quim_mane disse:


> Grande chuvada aqui em Coimbra!



De facto o radar aponta uma célula jeitosa sobre a estação do aeródromo.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2013 às 02:32)

Pois, aqui passou de raspão e deixou umas pingas apenas.
No entanto, o vento continua a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2013 às 02:56)

Boa madrugada 

Períodos de chuva forte também aqui no concelho de Benavente, estava a ver que não tinha direito a nada de jeito. .

Agora sim já posso ir dormir descansado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2013 às 02:56)

Algumas garagens inundadas no Rosário - Moita.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Out 2013 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Amanheceu sem chuva. O piso está seco (aqui no Marquês), algum vento e o termómetro marca 19º. O céu está azul e branco. Estes dias seguidos de chuva persistente e eu a correr entre o Palácio, o Campus e o T. Trabalho foram desgastantes (deu para emagrecer  ). Agora uns dias com o sol a espreitar e temperaturas de 23º a 25º são bem vindos


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2013 às 12:19)

Boas

*21,0ºC* e vento moderado de *SO*.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2013 às 14:46)

Chuva muito forte ao início da madrugada pelo Montijo.

14.1mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2013 às 15:03)

O acumulado da noite foi de 7,4 mm.

Neste momento células que vão desaparecendo aos poucos e 20,8ºC.


----------



## dahon (3 Out 2013 às 17:35)

Bem, olhando para este e sueste de Coimbra o cenário é brutal. Vamos ver se chega alguma coisa à cidade.


----------



## quim_mane (3 Out 2013 às 18:34)

dahon disse:


> Bem, olhando para este e sueste de Coimbra o cenário é brutal. Vamos ver se chega alguma coisa à cidade.



passou tudo ao lado.
Ali Miranda, Lousã, devem ter tido grande banho


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Dia mais quente, com máxima de *22,3ºC*.

Actuais 19,8ºC com 81% de humidade e 1013 hPa de pressão, soprando fraco o vento de SSO (202º).

*5,3 mm* acumulados ao início da madrugada.


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2013 às 20:04)

quim_mane disse:


> passou tudo ao lado.
> Ali Miranda, Lousã, devem ter tido grande banho





A minha estação na Lousã acumulou 1,8mm.

Venho agora de Miranda do Corvo e por lá ainda choveu menos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2013 às 00:10)

Boas noites

*17,8ºC* e vento fraco.

Parece que a madrugada de Sábado será fresca(minimas 12/13ºC por estas bandas),venha ela.
Estão de volta as inversões térmicas nos vales e várzeas.






Fonte:http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche/hour_by_hour.html

Ps: Estes meteogramas do ECM apresentam uma precisão brutal,pelo menos para a minha zona raramente falham.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2013 às 12:22)

Boas

T.minima: *15,2ºC*
T.actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2013 às 16:14)

A tarde segue solarenga. 

*Extremos*

Minima: *15,3ºC* (poderá ser batida ainda hoje)
Máxima: *22,0ºC*
_____

Agora, céu pouco nublado e *21,0ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (4 Out 2013 às 20:32)

Boa noite

Sigo com *16,8ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco

Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Mínima: *13,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2013 às 20:55)

Boas noites

*17,5ºC* , céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Boas

Máxima:*24,2ºC*
Mínima:*16,0ºC* 

Rajada máxima:*37km/h*

Agora estão 19,1ºc, 88%Hr, 1021,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2013 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Depois do nevoeiro matinal, segue-se um dia de céu azul ! Temperatura actual de 22,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2013 às 12:08)

Boas

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Agora 22,3ºC, 66%Hr, 1024,4hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2013 às 15:43)

Boas tardes

Encontro-me no 2º local de seguimento.
Muito nevoeiro em Mafra no inicio da manha.

Neste momento, aqui no vale, sigo com 22,7ºC e vento moderado.
A paisagem está claramente diferente desde a ultima vez que cá estive, os tons verdes regressaram em força.
Os meus familiares confirmaram a ocorrência de um aguaceiro fortissimo na passa quarta-feira(à noite), o mesmo que o membro *Peteluis* relatou a partir da Picanceira( fica muito proximo deste local).

Nebulosidade alta


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2013 às 16:18)

As inversões térmicas estão de volta e começam a "atacar" bem... 

Mínima de 11,8ºC e 0,3mm acumulados devido à humidade muito elevada.


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2013 às 17:41)

Geiras disse:


> As inversões térmicas estão de volta e começam a "atacar" bem...
> 
> Mínima de 11,8ºC e 0,3mm acumulados devido à humidade muito elevada.


Uiiiii mas que grandes diferenças na mínima daí para aqui!
A mínima por aqui foi de +15,3ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2013 às 18:07)

Boas

Máxima bem agradável hoje *25,6ºC*

Agora estão 23,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2013 às 19:39)

Bom final de tarde/início de noite.

Extremos de hoje: *15,2ºC* / *22,3ºC*.

De momento vai arrefecendo consideravelmente, seguindo com 18,1ºC e 84% de humidade.

1024 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2013 às 21:52)

Hoje mínima de 15,6ºC, a próxima talvez venha a ser mais baixa , de momento 16,7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2013 às 21:57)

17.9ºC de momento.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Out 2013 às 22:45)

Boa noite

Por aqui não houve inversão térmica, devido ao aparecimento de nebulosidade, mínima de *13,1ºC*.
Máxima de *22,9ºC*.

De momento, sigo com *14,7ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2013 às 23:10)

Boas noites

T.maxima: *23,8ºC*

Agora, a inversão térmica vai proporcionando uns frescos *13,7ºC*.
Acredito numa minima em torno do *8ºC/9ºC*, vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2013 às 23:17)

16,9ºC de momento 

Sempre a descer, hoje a noite será bem fresca. Adoro


----------



## newlazer (5 Out 2013 às 23:44)

t,max : 26,7ºc

t,actual : 18,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2013 às 09:06)

Bons dias

Malditas nuvens, que foram surgindo ao inicio da madrugada e que ainda persistem.
A minima acabou por ser naturalmente "elevada", *12,9ºC*. A inversão térmica foi practicamente "morta à nascença".
Torres Vedras registou uma minima de *16,3ºC.*

Céu encoberto e *17,3ºC*.

Temperaturas altas em locais onde habitualmente ocorre inversão térmica, a excepcao foi mesmo Praia da Rainha,Almada.


----------



## João Esteves (6 Out 2013 às 10:45)

Bom Dia

Por aqui sigo com um dia de céu limpo e pouco vento.
Neste momento, 20.2 ºC e 72%.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2013 às 11:23)

Em Odivelas a manhã começou com céu limpo, vento fraco, e um aroma a verão... Que mais apetecia seguir para a praia do que para o trabalho.

22ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2013 às 11:28)

Dia espectacular de sol e com pouco vento, 21,8ºC e céu altamente azul sem _chemtrails_ .


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2013 às 11:35)

O céu limpou, belo dia.

T.actual: *22,3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Out 2013 às 13:51)

Ontem foi dia de algum calor, tal como hoje.


----------



## Geiras (6 Out 2013 às 14:56)

Mínima de 10,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2013 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 23,9ºC, embora já tenha atingido os *25,2ºC*.

64% de humidade e vento fraco de ONO (292º).

1021 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,3ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2013 às 15:35)

sigo com 26ºC 53% humidade e vento fraco, com céu limpo, na caparica não dava para reparar bem nisto mas aqui ve se a beleza da natureza, depois de chover está tudo verde com a terra molhada ainda, com as ervas  a nascer está muito bonito


----------



## Sanxito (6 Out 2013 às 16:06)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Sigo com 26.2ºc e 50% HR.
A máxima atingiu os 26.3ºc à uns minutos atrás, tendo a minima ficado pelos 15.7ºc ás 05h26.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2013 às 16:46)

A máxima fica-se mesmo pelos *25,2ºC*.

Actuais 23,6ºC com 56% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2013 às 18:04)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje no *vale da Mangancha*: *12,9ºC* / *26,8ºC*
___

Neste momento, em *Alcabideche *,sigo com *22,1ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2013 às 18:41)

maxima: 27.3ºC
minima: 13ºC
actual 25.6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2013 às 19:37)

Boas

Dia bem quentinho por aqui com uma máxima de *28,4ºC* a mínima foi de 15,4ºC

Agora sigo com 24,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Boas

Sigo com *19,3ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Out 2013 às 22:15)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *15,8ºC*

Máxima: *26,0ºC*
Mínima: *12,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 00:31)

Temperatura actual: *17,7ºC*
___

Foto tirada no Sábado nos arredores de Mafra, achei interessante o céu.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Out 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está céu azul, algum vento e 19º.
Fim de semana na Ericeira com nortada a soprar persistente mas manhãs muito calmas ainda que com céu encoberto. Fantástico final de dia no Sábado com o pôr-do-sol que coloquei no meu avatar.

Sábado, quando a névoa levantou, no miradouro de Ribeira d'ilhas o Cabo da Roca estava assim:


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2013 às 10:37)

Bom dia,

Voltaram as temperaturas de verão. 

Às 1h30 ainda estavam 18ºC.
Por agora, 22ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 11:43)

Boas

T.minima: *16,0ºC*
T.actual: *22,7ºC*

Belo dia


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2013 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,9ºC* e actuais 21,1ºC, ainda com 79% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão e vento de NNO (338º).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 12:21)

Vai aquecendo, sigo com *23,8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2013 às 12:29)

Ontem a máxima ainda foi aos 26,1ºC .

Por agora 24,8ºC já, não vale a pena falar da mínima porque o vento enfim.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2013 às 13:32)

Boas

Mínima de 17,8ºC

Agora estão 27,5ºC, 42%Hr, 1019,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 14:26)

*25,5ºC*


----------



## newlazer (7 Out 2013 às 15:36)

boas

t,actual : 28,3ºc


----------



## DaniFR (7 Out 2013 às 16:57)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a mínima foi de *10,9ºC*.

Dia agradável, com sol e vento fraco, *25,5ºC* actuais , e máxima de *26,0ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Out 2013 às 17:00)

Boa tarde, somos dois estudantes de Licenciatura em Gestão do Território e gostaríamos de saber mais informação sobre instrumentos meteorológicos de medição. se fosse possível agradecemos a ajuda.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 17:28)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *16,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *25,8ºC*
___ ___ ___

Céu limpo
*22,3ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## newlazer (7 Out 2013 às 18:11)

t,max : 28,3ºc

t,actual : 24,3ºc


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2013 às 21:07)

Um dia de autentico verão!!

Máxima de *29,7ºC*
Mínima de 17,8ºC
Humidade mínima 31% e máxima 73%

Rajada máxima 26km/h

Agora estão ainda 23,0ºC, 53%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2013 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

Tarde muito agradável, com máxima de *25,3ºC*.

Actuais 18,4ºC e 83% de humidade, com vento fraco de Norte e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 23:16)

T.actual: 19,0ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de *NE*.


----------



## newlazer (7 Out 2013 às 23:26)

t,actual : 20,4ºc


----------



## newlazer (7 Out 2013 às 23:28)

a estação meteorológica da carrascal de alvide registou 38ºc de maxima .... bem que inflacção


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2013 às 23:32)

newlazer disse:


> a estação meteorológica da carrascal de alvide registou 38ºc de maxima .... bem que inflacção



Também reparei, o dono da estação deve estar satisfeito com os dados...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2013 às 23:43)

Humidade a descer, 72% por agora.

17,8ºC de temperatura, e vento fraco, do quadrante Norte.


----------



## newlazer (8 Out 2013 às 02:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Também reparei, o dono da estação deve estar satisfeito com os dados...



não deve querer que o verão vá-se embora


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2013 às 10:36)

Boas

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.actual:  *20,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (8 Out 2013 às 12:01)

Bom dia

Por aqui, a inversão térmica proporcionou uma mínima de *9,4ºC*. 

Diferença significativa no valor da temperatura registado pelas duas EMA de Coimbra, às 8h: 
Coimbra (Bencanta): *10,2ºC*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *14,1ºC*

De momento, *18,9ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2013 às 13:30)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *14,8ºC* e actuais 25,4ºC. Até cerca do meio-dia, a humidade manteve-se bastante alta. Por agora, encontra-se nos 41%, mas anda aos saltos, dependendo da direcção/intensidade do vento.

Ilustrando... 







1020 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2013 às 13:34)

Boas

Mínima 17,2ºC

Agora estão 27,8ºC, 37%Hr e vento quase nulo segue os dias melhores que muitos no verão


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Out 2013 às 14:07)

Tempo (quase) de verão. Um anticiclone no golfo da Biscais estende-se até ao norte de África, originando durante o dia ventos do quadrante leste.

Lisboa regista agora 26º C para uma máxima prevista de 28ºC.

Lá mais para a tarde deve-se restabelecer o que corresponde à  nortada do verão. Como já não é verão, as mínimas tendem a ser mais baixas.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Relâmpago disse:


> Tempo (quase) de verão.



Quase...Tenho 26,8ºC e vento de NE, melhor que certos dias de Julho .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2013 às 16:11)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *15,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *25,9ºC* ( Valor praticamente idêntico ao registado ontem)

A tarde segue com algum calor.
T.actual: *25,3ºC*


Amanha, o dia será um pouco mais quente


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2013 às 19:37)

Boas

Máxima de *30,9ºC*
Mínima de *17,2ºC*

Rajada máxima 23km/h

Agora estão ainda 26,0ºC, 40%Hr, 1018,2hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2013 às 20:54)

Máxima de *26,2ºC*.

Neste momento sigo ainda em tropicalidade, com 20,1ºC e 68% de humidade.

1020 hPa de pressão e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2013 às 20:55)

Aqui sigo com 23,3ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## newlazer (8 Out 2013 às 22:32)

boas

t,max : 28ºc

t,actual : 21,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 00:04)

T.actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2013 às 00:36)

Caneças ainda nos 20ºC e Famões na casa dos 21ºC. 

Noites óptimas para beber uma imperial fresquinha, na esplanada, depois do jantar.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Ambiente agradável no exterior, com 18,0ºC e 66% de humidade.

Vento fraco e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 01:05)

A temperatura subiu um pouco, *19,8ºC*.
Bela noite.

Em Colares,como é normal, a noite segue fresca a puxar para o fria,isto comparando com os nossos registos. 
Às 23 UTC a estação registava *12,4ºC*.

Alcobaça(*12,4ºC*) e Dunas de Mira(*12,2ºC*)  seguem igualmente com boas inversões.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2013 às 06:30)

Bom final de madrugada.

Até há cerca de 1h, sem vento, a temperatura descia livremente. Tocou nos *15,7ºC*, mínima do dia. Naturalmente, iniciou-se uma aragem do quadrante Este, atirando temperatura um lado e humidade para outro. Actuais *20,1ºC* e 54%! Início de dia absolutamente veranesco.







1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco, mas constante, de ENE (112º).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 09:48)

Boas

T.minima: *14,5ºC* ( Não esperava tal valor)
T.actual: *21,3ºC*
____

Dunas de Mira, teve uma inversão mais intensa que as outras duas estações.

T.minimas(Os valores só podem ser confirmados amanha, mas não devem andar muito longe disto)

Dunas de Mira : 7,2ºC
Alcobaça: 8,1ºC
Colares: 9,3ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2013 às 13:15)

Boas

Até a mínima é de Verão!!

Mínima de 18,4ºC

Agora sigo com 27,7ºC, 43%Hr e vento muito fraco

Tal como ontem a máxima deverá ser acima dos 30ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 13:43)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *24,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2013 às 14:42)

Hoje ás 7h45 já estavam 20ºC , mínima de 19,5ºC.

De momento 28,1ºC, o calor do costume, mais um mês e já vem o frio .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 15:08)

T.actual: *25,6ºC* (a subir)


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Out 2013 às 15:41)

Lisboa regista temperaturas de verão. Agora estamos com 28ºC e vento do quadrante E fraco a moderado. Céu limpo.

Vamos ver quanto tempo mais se aguenta esta situação... Para amanhã prevê-se outra dose idêntica.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Out 2013 às 15:56)

Em Cascais está um autêntico dia de Verão... Passei há pouco pela praia da rainha e está bem composta!


----------



## newlazer (9 Out 2013 às 16:09)

boas

t,actual : 28,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 18:45)

Boas tardes

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura máxima: *26,4ºC*
Temperatura minima: *14,5ºC*
___ ___ ___

Temperatura actual: *21,4ºC*
Céu limpo
Vento fraco a moderado.
___



Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Cascais está um autêntico dia de Verão... Passei há pouco pela praia da rainha e está bem composta!



A praia é minuscula,portanto,até que é facil estar bem composta.


----------



## newlazer (9 Out 2013 às 18:55)

t,max : 28,5ºc

t,actual : 23,9ºc


----------



## DaniFR (9 Out 2013 às 21:21)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *16,3ºC*

Máxima: *26,5ºC*
Mínima: *11,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2013 às 21:37)

A noite segue quente, *21,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2013 às 22:07)

Ainda no limiar da tropicalidade, com 19,9ºC e 62%.

1017 hPa e vento fraco de NE (45º).


Ainda há estações em Lisboa na casa dos 23ºC/24ºC. Veranesca noite de Outubro.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite!

A máxima foi aos *30,3ºC* um pouco menos que ontem!

Agora a noite segue quente estão 24,0ºC e 49%Hr com vento fraco


----------



## newlazer (9 Out 2013 às 22:29)

t,actual : 21,6ºc


----------



## meko60 (9 Out 2013 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

Máxima de hoje :29ºC

Agora sigo com:21,3ºC ,vento nulo do qudrante E.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2013 às 00:38)

T.actual: *21,1ºC* 

Só lá para as 2/3h é que deve começar a arrefecer.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2013 às 00:53)

Vento fraco de NE (45º). Temperatura a subir e humidade a descer.

Actuais 20,6ºC e 56%.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2013 às 02:34)

Às 0h UTC, todas as estações da rede do IPMA, na Grande Lisboa, se mantinham acima dos 20ºC. Excepção para Colares, onde a brisa de NE/E não se fazia sentir, e se encontrava em inversão térmica.

A P.Rainha, que já tinha estado nos 16ºC, subiu aos 22ºC após a rotação do vento para E.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2013 às 10:06)

Boas

T.minima: *15,9ºC*
T.actual: *21,1ºC*
_____

Para quem tenha a curiosidade em saber o local exacto da estação de Colares, aqui vai.
Cota: 8 metros
A estação está relativamente próxima (150 mts) da ribeira de Colares.

Dados mensais da estação: http://ames.pt/site/pagina.asp?nome=ema


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2013 às 12:41)

T.actual: *24,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2013 às 12:49)

Boas

Mais uma mínima altinha 17,9ºC

Já para não falar da máxima de hoje que mais uma vez deve ir para a casa dos 30ºC

Agora estão 24,8ºC, 55%Hr, 1015,7hpa com vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2013 às 13:03)

Uma vez mais, e tal como ontem, ás 7h20/7h30 estavam 20ºC por toda a zona de Alfragide e Linda a velha, por aqui 19ºC, mínima de 18,9ºC.

De momento 26,5ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2013 às 21:22)

Boas

Temperatura actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2013 às 23:19)

Boas noites

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura máxima: *26,1ºC*
Temperatura minima: *15,9ºC*
________

Noite amena, 19,5ºC.
_____

Hoje,as inversões estão mais intensas que nos dias anteriores,será certamente uma madrugada fria nos sítios habituais.

Temperatura às *21UTC*

Dunas de Mira: *12,0ºC*
Alcobaça: *13,0ºC*
Colares:* 13,5ºC*
Praia da Rainha: *13,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (10 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *12,1ºC*

Máxima: *27,2ºC*
Mínima: *11,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 00:39)

T.actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com 16,9ºC, em descida muito lenta, e 85% de humidade.

1015 hPa de pressão e vento, em geral fraco, de NNO (338º).


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2013 às 01:20)

Vento de Noroeste e madrugada mais fresca que as anteriores. 18ºC de momento.

Hoje, já não há nenhum local acima dos 20ºC na Grande Lisboa.

O IPMA prevê uma mínima de 15ºC para a capital.

O dia 10 de Outubro foi o *110º dia consecutivo* com Tmin em Lisboa > 15,0ºC.
Veremos se fica por aqui ou ainda conta mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2013 às 01:26)

A máxima de ontem foi de 27,8ºC, muito calor.

De momento 17,8ºC, noite já mais fresca que ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 01:31)

Por aqui, a descida também tem sido lenta, estão *17,3ºC*.

Ali para os lados de Fátima, existe uma estacão no wunderground com minimas interessantes. 
A dita estação localizada em *Barreira de Água*, segue com uns frios *8,0ºC*.
Curioso o pormenor do quadrante do vento Sul, indicativo de como o ar escorre ao longo do vale, provocando uma brisa, exactamente o que acontece com a estacao do membro Geiras.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

Mínima fresca, de *14,1ºC*.

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado por Fractus e 15,8ºC. 95% de humidade.

1015 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 09:46)

Boas

T.minima: *14,4ºC*
T.actual: *18,2ºC*


A estação de Barreira de Água (perto de Fátima) registou um temperatura minima baixa, *5,2ºC*. 

Noite igualmente fria na Praia da Rainha.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2013 às 10:32)

Boas

Primeira inversão a sério aqui! 

A 1 da manha tinha 20ºC mas a mínima que parecia ir ser bem alta acabou por ser de 13,0ºC 

Agora já vai por ai acima estão 21,7ºC, 67%Hr e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 11:26)

T.actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (11 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Bom dia

Por aqui a mínima foi de *10,0ºC*.

Agora sigo com *17,3ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2013 às 15:20)

Corte violento na máxima de ontem para hoje, ainda não fui além dos 21,9ºC ontem a máxima foi de 27,8ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 17:38)

Boas

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura máxima: *22,6ºC*
Temperatura minima: *14,4ºC*
_____

T.actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## newlazer (11 Out 2013 às 18:11)

boas

a maxima hoje não passou dos 25ºc

t,actual : 21,9ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 18:34)

Final de tarde fresco.
T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (11 Out 2013 às 19:33)

Boas

Mínima de 9,6ºC por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2013 às 22:26)

T.actual: *16,0ºC*

Começa a entrar nebulosidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2013 às 01:35)

*15,8ºC*.

A temperatura encontra-se estabilizada, e assim continuará ao longo da madrugada.
Parece que a máxima de hoje será fresca, 18/19ºC, a ver vamos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2013 às 12:19)

Boas

T.minima:* 15,4ºC*
T.actual: *18,1ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2013 às 15:23)

minima: 12.2ºC
actual: 19.8ºC céu encoberto e vento fraco (~11km/h) e 65% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2013 às 15:47)

T.actual: *18,6ºC*


Minimas de ontem.
É uma pena não termos os dados de Alvega e Pegões.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2013 às 16:14)

Agradável tarde, a de hoje, com intenso odor a Outono.

18,0ºC actuais. Máxima até ao momento de *18,2ºC*. 72% de humidade e vento fraco de NO (315º).

1019 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2013 às 16:52)

Boa tarde! Carcavelos segue com um dia cinzento e vento fraco.

*Temp: 19ºC
HR: 67%
Pressão: 1019hpa
Ponto de orvalho: 12.6ºC*


----------



## newlazer (12 Out 2013 às 18:16)

boas

t,max : 23,8ºc

t,actual : 20,1ºc


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2013 às 21:33)

Boas
Aqui a máxima foi de 20,0ºC ainda não foi deste que desceu dos 20ºC 

Agora estão 18,4ºC, 72%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (12 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *15,9ºC *

Máxima: *18,3ºC*
Mínima: *13,6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2013 às 22:28)

Boa noite, encontro-me agora a reportar de uma outra zona mais concretamente mesmo no centro de Almada perto da Praça S.J Baptista.. mas ainda vizinho dos meus colegas Almadenses e Margem Sul no geral  . De momento por estas bandas está tudo calmo com vento fraco de N quase nulo e temperatura nos 18,8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2013 às 00:28)

Dia nublado e frescto, com vento fraco.

Por Famões a temperatura está congelada há mais de 3 horas, mantendo-se nos 15.5ºC desde as 21h10.


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2013 às 01:45)

Boa noite.

Depois de dias de sol e calor, com temperaturas máximas entre os 25/30ºC, ontem o dia foi de céu encoberto e uma temperatura máxima de 19,2ºC (não registava uma tmax inferior a 20ºC desde dia 17 de Junho).

Neste momento vento fraco/nulo e 15,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2013 às 04:30)

Madrugada fresca, com 14,6ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens de média altitude.

86% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão. Vento em geral nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2013 às 04:45)

Boas

T.actual: *13,6ºC*
Céu estrelado e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2013 às 11:11)

Boas

T.minima: *12,7ºC* (finalmente,uma minima um pouco mais fresca)
T.actual: *19,3ºC*

Muitas nuvens e vento fraco de *SO*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Mínima brutal de 13,7ºC, a noite esteve espectacular, não havia o cancro do vento daí a temperatura ter ido tão baixo.

De momento 19,3ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2013 às 13:06)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *13,1ºC* e actuais 19,8ºC com 72% de humidade.

Vento fraco de OSO (248º), 1022 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Out 2013 às 14:06)

A chuviscar por Coimbra


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2013 às 17:35)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje: *12,7ºC */ *21,6ºC*
T.actual: *19,7ºC*
____

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje no Parque Natural Sintra Cascais.


----------



## newlazer (13 Out 2013 às 18:54)

boas

t,max : 23,8ºc

t,actual : 19ºc


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Sempre apreciáveis, as paisagens do parque. 

---

Máxima de *21,2ºC* e actuais 18,7ºC, com 78% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco de O (270º) e céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Altocumulus, Altostratus e Cirrus variados.

Há 5 minutos:


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2013 às 19:32)

Boas

Mínima de 14,1ºC e máxima de 23,3ºC

Agora estão 19,4ºC e 71%Hr com vento quase nulo


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Out 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marques céu muito nublado, quase não há vento e o termómetro marca 16º.
Ericeira este Sábado com forte nortada, o céu estava todo cinzento e o mar aos "pulos". O Cabo da Roca avistava-se assim:






No domingo bem cedo não havia vento mas lá para o meio da manhã começou a soprar de sul não muito forte mas persistente. O "swell" estava bem estranho em S. Lourenço. Mas estava bastante agradável na praia. Assim:






do lado do vale a vista era esta:


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2013 às 12:17)

Bom dia,

Já chuviscou por aqui.
0,2mm em Caneças.

Céu encoberto, vento em geral fraco de sul e 19ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2013 às 13:00)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *14,2ºC*

Neste momento, céu encoberto, vento muito fraco e uns amenos *20,9ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (14 Out 2013 às 15:37)

boas 

t,actual : 22,9ºc

o sol quer aparecer por aqui


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2013 às 16:26)

Muito boa tarde amigos 

Mínima de 12,8ºC por aqui.
De momento sigo com 21,4ºC e céu com muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2013 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.

Céu encoberto, algum chuvisco, e uns chuviscos por volta da hora do almoço.

20,0ºC actuais, tendo já chegado aos 20,5ºC. *15,1ºC* de mínima.

85% de humidade e vento fraco de SSO (202º). 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2013 às 18:27)

Boa tarde! 

Claramente a linha entre o céu limpo e as nuvens estava até bem pouco tempo na baia de Cascais! 

A sul tinha o céu praticamente limpo a norte muito nublado e ameaçador... que me tenha apercebido não pingou por aqui.

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade: 88%
Pressão: 1020.5hpa
Ponto de orvalho: 18ºC
Vento: 2km/h SUL


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2013 às 19:46)

Boas noites

Dados de hoje: *14,2ºC* / *21,1ºC*

___ ___ ___

Condições actuais em *Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco Nublado*
Temperatura: *18,5ºC*
Vento:  *7 km/h* do quadrante *Oeste*
Humidade:* 94%*


----------



## newlazer (14 Out 2013 às 19:50)

t,max : 23ºc

t,actual : 19,7ºc


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2013 às 20:12)

Máxima de *20,5ºC*.

Actuais 18,7ºC com céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cumulus, e 89% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão e vento de O (270º).


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2013 às 22:21)

T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Boas

Máxima de 21,3ºC
Mínima de 15,6ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 18,7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2013 às 17:16)

Como o tempo está muito morto este tópico 

Mínima de 15,4ºC
Máxima de *23,6ºC* que é a temperatura actual

Rajada máxima 29km/h

Humidade alta 77% clima dos trópicos mas sem trovoadas


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2013 às 17:30)

miguel disse:


> Como o tempo está muito morto este tópico
> 
> Mínima de 15,4ºC
> Máxima de *23,6ºC* que é a temperatura actual
> ...



A máxima foi de *23,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2013 às 18:38)

Boa tarde. 

Mínima de *17,5ºC* e máxima agradável de *23,3ºC*.

Actuais 22,1ºC com 76% de humidade e vento fraco de O (270º).

1021 hPa de pressão e céu praticamente limpo, excepto alguns Fractus na faixa costeira.


----------



## newlazer (15 Out 2013 às 18:48)

boas

t,max : 25,1ºc

t,actual : 21,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2013 às 18:53)

Boas

Dados de hoje: *16,0ºC* / *23,1ºC*

T.actual: *19,8ºC*

Estas temperaturas já enjoam.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *19,7ºC*

Máxima: *20,9ºC*
Mínima: *15,3ºC*


----------



## newlazer (15 Out 2013 às 20:51)

t,act : 18,9ºc


----------



## Lousano (15 Out 2013 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Por aqui segue um tempo morto, com diz o miguel.

Nem chove, nem faz sol, nem frio e muito menos calor.

Tmax: 22,9ºC

Tmin: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 19,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2013 às 22:35)

A noite segue humida e amena.
T.actual: *18,1ºC*
_______

Amanha, tarde solarenga,venha ela.


----------



## newlazer (15 Out 2013 às 23:58)

t,act : 18,6ºc


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Olha, nevoeiro. 

Sigo com 16,8ºC e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2013 às 00:03)

Noite quente e húmida  estão 18,6ºc e 93%Hr com vento quase nulo...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2013 às 00:17)

Temperatura: *18,0ºC* 
Humidade: *95%*


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite 

Por cá sigo com 18,2ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

Mais uma mínima agradável 16,6ºC

O dia já segue quente e muito húmido!! estão 23,1ºC e 74%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2013 às 13:25)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *16,2ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2013 às 15:34)

23,1ºC, cá vão continuando os dias amenos, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2013 às 17:58)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi bem mais altinha que nos últimos dias.

17,7ºC registada às 00h00.

De momento sigo com 22,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2013 às 18:18)

Boas

Máxima de hoje *24,3ºC* 

Rajada máxima de apenas 19km/h

Agora estão 23,2ºC, 73%Hr, 1020,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## newlazer (16 Out 2013 às 18:35)

boas

t,max : 24,7ºc

t,act : 22,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2013 às 19:27)

Boas

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura maxima: *22,3ºC*
Temperatura minima: *16,2ºC*
____________

T.actual: *18,2ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2013 às 21:20)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *23,7ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda em amenidade, com 18,3ºC e 91% de humidade.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º) e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (16 Out 2013 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

Hoje já foi um dia muito solarengo.

Tmax: 25,6ºC

Tmin: 16,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2013 às 22:25)

T.actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Out 2013 às 22:51)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *17,7ºC*

Máxima: *23,3ºC*
Mínima: *15,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2013 às 01:00)

T.actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## newlazer (17 Out 2013 às 01:07)

t,act : 17,8ºc


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2013 às 01:57)

Madrugada adentro com temperatura amena. 17,7ºC actuais, embora já tenha tido *17,3ºC*.

94% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão. 

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2013 às 11:17)

Boas

T.minima: *16,5ºC*
T.actual: *21,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2013 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *17,1ºC*.

Por agora, ambiente algo abafado, com 24,2ºC e 92% de humidade. *Dew point* nos *22,8ºC*!! 

1017 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado por Fractus, Cumulus, Altocumulus, Cirrus e Cirrostratus.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2013 às 15:24)

Por aqui o céu tá com aquelas nuvens típicas do "nada dá", é preciso limpar isto tudo antes para chover .

Vento fraco de sul e 23,2ºC.


----------



## newlazer (17 Out 2013 às 16:09)

boas 

t,act : 24,3ºc


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, mínima de 12,7ºC.

De momento sigo com 24,7ºC, 65%HR e vento fraco de SO.
A pressão atmosférica tem estado a descer bastante, actuais 1014,6hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2013 às 18:08)

Boas tardes, mais um dia igual a tantos outros...vá lá que amanha vamos ter chuva e possivelmente trovoada, assim o espero.


*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura maxima: *23,4ºC*
Temperatura minima: *16,0ºC*
___ ___ ___

Neste momento, *20,4ºC*, vento fraco e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Out 2013 às 18:18)

Boas.

A partir de amanhã vem o tempo animado  De momento 24.7ºC e céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## newlazer (17 Out 2013 às 18:36)

t,max : 24,8ºc

t,act : 21,7ºc


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2013 às 21:45)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *19.4ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco/nulo. 

Máxima: *23,3ºC*
Mínima: *13,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2013 às 22:11)

T.actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2013 às 22:20)

Mais uma vez, imenso nevoeiro lá fora.

17,1ºC e vento muito fraco/nulo.

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2013 às 22:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais uma vez, imenso nevoeiro lá fora.



Comparativamente a anos anteriores, este ano tens tido mais dias com nevoeiro?
Aqui na minha zona, tenho tido muito mais que o normal.

___ ___ ___


T.actual: *16,5ºC*

A temperatura já não deve descer muito mais,entretanto,começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade alta.
Daqui algumas horas o vento roda para SE, e assim se manterá por vários dias.


----------



## newlazer (17 Out 2013 às 23:56)

t,act : 16,7ºc


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2013 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Por cá instalou-se o nevoeiro, com 16,6ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 00:13)

Noite muito humida, mas nada de nevoeiro.
T.actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 01:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Comparativamente a anos anteriores, este ano tens tido mais dias com nevoeiro?
> Aqui na minha zona, tenho tido muito mais que o normal.



Por acaso não é algo que costume catalogar. Mas diria que a diferença em relação aos anos anteriores (caso exista) não deverá ser nada por aí além.

---

Continua o nevoeiro, com 16,9ºC e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 01:26)

ok 
___

O céu limpou um pouco, a temperatura voltou a descer.
T.actual: *15,4ºC*
_______

Entretanto, há poucos dias atras surgiu uma nova estação no wunderground, desta feita foi na zona _saloia_, arredores de *Torres Vedras*, aquela área encontra-se bem representada,ao contrário do concelho de* Mafra*,infelizmente.

A estação localiza-se numa aldeia chamada _*Azinhaga*_, no topo de uma pequena elevação,portanto, não são de esperar noites frias, como por exemplo acontece na cidade de *Torres Vedras*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 02:26)

O nevoeiro retirou-se.

Despeço-me com 16,1ºC e 96% de humidade. Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *15,4ºC* e actuais 17,6ºC com céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus, Altocumulus, Altostratus e Fractus, provenientes de Sudoeste. Nevoeiro na Serra, acima dos 200 m, sensivelmente.

Humidade nos 96% e 1013 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 11:26)

Boas

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
______

Por agora, céu cinzento, vento moderado(quadrante Sul) e uns amenos *19,4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2013 às 11:27)

18,9ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 11:51)

Vai ocorrendo alguma actividade electrica no mar.
Interessante o desenvolvimento vertical daquela frente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2013 às 11:58)

Por aqui já vai morrinhando...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 12:28)

Começou a chover, embora com fraca intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 13:23)

Céu encoberto
Vento moderado de Sul
*18,1ºC*
*1,0 mm*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Out 2013 às 14:40)

Começou a festa aqui por Leiria, já chove bem


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2013 às 14:43)

Boas

Por cá nada mais que uns pingos esporádicos. 20,4ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2013 às 15:03)

Boa tarde

Começou agora a chover.
Temperatura actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 15:06)

Boas


Até ao momento, houve apenas um aguaceiro fraco ao final da manha, rendeu *1,0 mm*.
Sigo com céu encoberto, vento moderado de *SO* e *19,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 15:14)

pela caparica vai chuviscando


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2013 às 15:17)

Vai caindo certinha em Caneças.
*7,2mm* e a somar.

O mês segue com 41,2mm.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 16:05)

Nada de especial, até ao momento. *2,2 mm* acumulados.

19,1ºC e 93% de humidade, com 1013 hPa de pressão e vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2013 às 16:50)

Aqui em Setúbal apenas algum vento rajada máxima 40km/h chuva nada ainda! e não vai cair nada a não ser a partir da noite aquela linha de trovoada a SW está bem apetitosa e vem cá bater se ela se aguentar até lá 

20,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 17:25)

Tudo tranquilo, por enquanto. 

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,0ºC* / *19,9ºC*
_____

Agora:

Céu encoberto
Vento moderado
*19,3ºC*
*1,0 mm*


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Out 2013 às 18:11)

Boa tarde,
Aqui por Lisboa houve uns chuviscos. Na Expo cerca das 14h estava assim:


----------



## BrOliveira (18 Out 2013 às 18:24)

Rain rate actual : *49.2 mm/hr*

Acumulado de hoje: 22.3 mm

 18.6 ºC   92% HR     1007.3 hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2013 às 18:28)

Boas ! Céu negro de momento para Oeste e 20.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 18:34)

O *sat24* está com um belo aspecto. 






18H15M EUMETSAT


----------



## newlazer (18 Out 2013 às 18:48)

boas

t,max : 22,1ºc

t,act : 20ºc


----------



## Microburst (18 Out 2013 às 19:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> O *sat24* está com um belo aspecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver se é desta que temos também por aqui direito a umas horas de animação.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 19:11)

Nada de especial até ao momento, apenas céu encoberto e nevoeiro acima dos 250 m, sensivelmente.

19,2ºC e *3,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 19:22)

Microburst disse:


> A ver se é desta que temos também por aqui direito a umas horas de animação.



Acredito que sim, já tenho a maquina preparada.

________________

Céu encoberto
*18,9ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## dahon (18 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Por Coimbra está agreste. Chove forte há já alguns minutos.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 19:58)

Começou agora a chover de forma moderada.

*4,3 mm* de precipitação acumulada, e 19,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 19:58)

pela caparica vai chuviscando, está quase a chegar a animação


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 20:03)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.
Acumulado: *2,3 mm*

Vai chovendo fraco.
O vento está a soprar com mais intensidade.

Felizmente, aquela linha continua com muita actividade eléctrica,resta-nos esperar.


----------



## Trovão Almada (18 Out 2013 às 20:14)

boa noite malta tudo bem?
será que hoje temos trovoada pela grande lisboa?quais as vossas opinioes?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 20:17)

Os distritos de Lisboa,Leiria,Coimbra e Setúbal também estão amarelados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2013 às 20:26)

Chuva forte desde há 15/20 minutos.

Durante a tarde, noemadamente entre as 15h30 e as 16h30 foram caindo aguaceiros sucessivos de forma moderada a forte, mas depois abrandou.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 20:47)

O aguaceiro moderado a forte de há cerca de 1h, elevou o acumulado para os *5,3 mm*.

Por agora, calmaria total. Céu encoberto e 19,2ºC, com 94% de humidade.

Vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Out 2013 às 20:59)

Vai haver muita animação por Peniche?


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2013 às 21:04)

Das 18h às 19h UTC:

17,3mm - Rio Maior;
15,6mm - Ansião;
14,3mm - Coimbra (aeródromo);

E depois a norte, Cabeceiras de Basto com 11,0mm.


Em Caneças 10,8mm. Dos quais 8mm caíram durante a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 21:07)

Acabei de ver 2 claroes a Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2013 às 21:08)

Tudo calmo. O radar está fraquissmo para Lisboa !


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Out 2013 às 21:11)

Estou em Setúbal e já estou com a máquina e o carro preparado para ir para a beira mar fotografar a trovoada.
Caso as descargas cheguem a setúbal, se houver algum meteolouco que queira acompanhar, tenho lugares vagos no carro.
Contactem-me para o mail joaoalvescaiado@gmail.com

Um abraço


----------



## newlazer (18 Out 2013 às 21:48)

t,act : 20,3ºc

precipitação : 2 mm


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2013 às 21:52)

A estação de Coimbra (Aérodromo) já vai com um acumulado de *27,3mm*, dos quais 14,3mm foram registados entre as 19h e as 20h, período com precipitação moderada a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 21:53)

Tudo a passar ao lado, é preciso ter azar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo a passar ao lado, é preciso ter azar.



(Eu sei que não pertenço a este seguimento, mas quero deixar a minha opinião) Acho que na eventualidade de trovejar vai ser aí no Litoral, pelo interior deverá ser um fiasco. Também era de esperar, os níveis de cape eram mais elevados na costa portuguesa.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2013 às 22:13)

Boa noite 

Momentânea falha de electricidade e grande chuvada!


----------



## JAlves (18 Out 2013 às 22:17)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Momentânea falha de electricidade e grande chuvada!



Em Lisboa, ou na Marinha Grande?


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2013 às 22:19)

JAlves disse:


> Em Lisboa, ou na Marinha Grande?



JAlves, se vires na assinatura está escrito perto da Marinha Grande!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 22:19)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada na Ericeira.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/ericeira/


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2013 às 22:20)

3,8 mm, a pobreza normal desta altura do ano, mas vale mais vir de mansinho que tudo de uma vez .

Máxima de 19,3ºC e rajada máxima de 48 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 22:22)

Acabei de ouvir um ronco! 

19,4ºC e 94% de humidade. Chuva fraca.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2013 às 22:27)

DaniFR disse:


> A estação de Coimbra (Aérodromo) já vai com um acumulado de *27,3mm*, dos quais 14,3mm foram registados entre as 19h e as 20h, período com precipitação moderada a forte.


Acumulado até às 21h: *35mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Out 2013 às 22:32)

Boa noite. chove fortemente por aqui acompanhado de trovoada!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 22:46)

Chuva torrencial! 
A linha esta a passar por aqui.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:46)

Aí no Centro deve estar a haver festa...


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2013 às 22:49)

supercell disse:


> Aí no Centro deve estar a haver festa...



Por aqui, após uma tarde muito chuvosa, passou há bocado uma grande chuvada... mas agora tudo muito calmo. Vamos esperar


----------



## JAlves (18 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Aspvl disse:


> JAlves, se vires na assinatura está escrito perto da Marinha Grande!



Tens razão, não reparei na assinatura, my bad. 

A linha parece estar a avançar também em direção ao interior, embora lentamente, pelo que tenho esperança que a Grande Lisboa ainda leve com alguma animação. O que dizem?

Ainda há pouco vi duas grandes flashadas a SO/O.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2013 às 22:53)

Flashes a Este... Se tivesse ido mais cedo à janela...


----------



## fhff (18 Out 2013 às 22:54)

Chuva bastante forte e trovoada pela zona da Merceana, Alenquer. A linha de instabilidade está a passar por aqui.


----------



## quim_mane (18 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Aqui por Coimbra, até ver só chuva (e bastante como o DaniFR indicou) mas trovoada ainda nada


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 22:56)

Que chuvada brutal, ainda chove bastante.
Pessoal preparem-se bem.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2013 às 22:56)

Trovoada !!


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2013 às 22:58)

Já relampeja.Não consigo definir a direcção, é entre nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 22:59)

Chuva forte, agora.

*6,3 mm* acumulados.

EDIT: *8,4 mm*.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 23:05)

Vá lá


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 23:06)

Ainda não vi nenhum relâmpago digno de fotografia... de resto, é apenas chuva... embora extremamente forte! 

*12,7 mm* acumulados!


----------



## fhff (18 Out 2013 às 23:11)

Já não via, aqui pelo Oeste, actividade eléctrica desta magnitude há bastante tempo. Relâmpagos a um ritmo de cerca e 1-2/minuto e chuva bastante intensa durante largos minutos. Pena não ter pluviómetro aqui.


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2013 às 23:11)

Não está fácil fotografar os flashes


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 23:12)

Mesmo aqui em cima! 







*14,7 mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2013 às 23:14)

Aquela célula mais intensa está a passar mesmo por cima da estação de Torres Vedras.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2013 às 23:18)

DaniFR disse:


> Aquela célula mais intensa está a passar mesmo por cima da estação de Torres Vedras.



Essa estacão (Dois Portos) hoje levou cá um "banho", deve ir com um belo acumulado.
________

Por aqui tudo tranquilo.
A linha quando passou por estas bandas não tinha actividade eléctrica,infelizmente, eu bem tentei filmar mas nada, ainda assim filmei a chuvada fortissima, já partilho aqui no fórum.


----------



## newlazer (18 Out 2013 às 23:18)

precipitação : 9 mm


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 23:19)

bem de volta a Fajarda (Coruche) pelo caminho vinha sempre a ver relampagos ao longe e agora só oiço trovões  espere que essa linha de instabilidade chegue cá com ainda alguma força


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2013 às 23:19)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã!

Talvez o aguaceiro mais forte deste ano a que assisto

Trovoada, nada... Já pssou, 1 ou 2 trovões mas agora nada, só muita chuva, um dilúvio autentico, talvez com algum granizo à mistura 

23h21: Talvez me tenha enganado e a trovoada tenha voltado!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2013 às 23:24)

Bem, choveu bem aqui agora, 8,2 mm.

Vento forte de SW e 18,6ºC.


----------



## JAlves (18 Out 2013 às 23:26)

Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas...


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 23:26)

que relampagos tão lindos  chuva ainda nada só uns pingos e o vento está a ficar um pouco mais forte


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 23:29)




----------



## quim_mane (18 Out 2013 às 23:31)

supercell disse:


>



Calma que com jeitinho os relâmpagos também chegam aí 
Eu pelo menos estou à espera que cheguem a Coimbra que a chuva já se cá instalou em força


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 23:33)

> Calma que com jeitinho os relâmpagos também chegam aí
> Eu pelo menos estou à espera que cheguem a Coimbra que a chuva já se cá instalou em força



Acho que só amanhã...


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 23:36)

supercell disse:


>



não consigo apanha los :C só tenho camara de 5 megapixels no tele é complicado :C


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2013 às 23:38)

TROVOADA, mas ainda não chegou a chuva forte !


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Out 2013 às 23:42)

A chuva na zona norte de Lisboa marcou presença.
A liha de instabilidade fez-se sentir e ...

18,2 mm.

PIMBA!

descargas observadas mas longe...


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Por Lisboa já se vê o relâmpago e ouve-se o trovão

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2013 às 23:52)

Tudo calmo, agora. Trovoada para a zona de Loures. *17,7 mm* acumulados.

Apenas um registo da intensidade da precipitação, infelizmente submetido a destruídoras compressões.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2013 às 23:54)

meu gato está muito admirado a olhar para a janela ahah
começou a chover aqui e trovoes e relampagos continuam


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 23:58)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2013
> Tudo calmo, agora. Trovoada para a zona de Loures. 17,7 mm acumulados.
> 
> Apenas um registo da intensidade da precipitação, infelizmente submetido a destruídoras compressões.



Grande carga...


----------



## Jolight (19 Out 2013 às 00:06)

Noite bastante animada, chuva de grande intensidade acompanhada com uns potentes trovoes.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 00:08)

tanto tempo para cá chegar a chuva :C, caiu uns pingos mas depressa parou, tá quase mas nunca mais :C, relampagos já os vejo de segundo a segundo


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 00:17)

Mandem aí umas


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2013 às 00:18)

JAlves disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas...



Foi pouco tempo, mas com uma intensidade brutal!

*30,2mm* acumulados ontem em Caneças!

Bastante cascalho em algumas ruas, resultante de muita água em poucos minutos.

E os relâmpagos sucedem-se!


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2013 às 00:19)

Ao longo da fachada oriental de Lisboa avista-se actividade electrica fantástica e quase ininterrupta a SE/E...bela noite.

Acabo de ver outro grande relâmpago a SE neste momento


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2013 às 00:20)

Trovoada fortíssima que acabou de passar pelo Montijo. Adorei


----------



## dASk (19 Out 2013 às 00:21)

Por aqui também chove a potes e com trovões potentes e frequentes até fica de dia com os relâmpagos  sigo já com *10,2mm* desde as 0h!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2013 às 00:23)

Da bom espectáculo, lá fora a SE

Relâmpagos bem fortes, alguns raios e ainda se ouvem alguns trovões. Bela frequência.


----------



## hugosantos (19 Out 2013 às 00:26)

Quase uma hora de trovoada aqui em Santarém, ainda se vêm os relâmpagos e ainda se houve. Relâmpagos de 3 em 3 segundos, brutal!! Seguiu de Oeste para Este.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 00:29)

chove torrencial finalmente!!!


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 00:38)

que diluviu está a 41.7mm/h


----------



## JAlves (19 Out 2013 às 00:39)

AnDré disse:


> Foi pouco tempo, mas com uma intensidade brutal!
> 
> *30,2mm* acumulados ontem em Caneças!
> 
> ...



Beeeeemmm, que espetáculo lindo a SE!! 

Relâmpagos perfeitamente definidos a surgir da "zona superior" das nuvens! 

No topo da Serra da Amoreira deve-se ter uma visão deslumbrante!


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 00:40)

relampagos ja vejo poucos, mas a chuva continua forte está a chover a 56mm/h


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 00:50)

bom já acabou, mas foi bom, em 15min +ou- acumulou *11.3mm* nada mau


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2013 às 00:51)

Deve ser isto que viram passar pela Península de Setúbal e pelo Ribatejo! Que grande "festa" deve ter sido!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2013 às 00:52)

Que belos raios que pude assistir... e registar! 

Conclusão: no fim é que está o melhor


----------



## windchill (19 Out 2013 às 00:52)

Ok, não é muito, mas é o que se pode arranjar, e de boa vontade....


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2013 às 00:53)

E fotos? Ninguém se atreveu a registar o evento? 

Edit: boa!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 00:59)

Até às 23h59m de ontem, esta foi a descarga eléctrica mais potente.
O local exacto foi junto à praia de Magoito,concelho de Sintra.
Uma boa bomba. 






___

Registei o momento que a linha de instabilidade passou por aqui,pena não ter havido trovoada.


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 01:02)

Aí é que houve festa da rija... Excelentes fotos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2013 às 01:03)

João Pedro disse:


> E fotos? Ninguém se atreveu a registar o evento?



Daqui a uns minutinhos!!


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 01:03)

xixa punico está a mandar uns raios que até mete uma pessoa cega por segundos  do Sul


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Aqui por Magoito esteve muito feio...
Foram cerca de 10 bombas, sendo que a mais forte rebentou com as comunicações, luz, alarmes...
Estou a cerca de 300m da torre da TMN/Vodafone/Optimus e as bombas foram quase todas lá parar!


----------



## JAlves (19 Out 2013 às 01:18)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Aqui por Magoito esteve muito feio...
> Foram cerca de 10 bombas, sendo que a mais forte rebentou com as comunicações, luz, alarmes...
> Estou a cerca de 300m da torre da TMN/Vodafone/Optimus e as bombas foram quase todas lá parar!



Isso é em que zona do Magoito Ricardo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2013 às 01:18)

Continuam os relâmpagos bem fortes a ESE... Mas que bela noite.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2013 às 01:21)

Muita chuva mesmo muita aqui caíram 19,0mm em pouco mais de 10 minutos!!! Trovoada muito fraco apenas relâmpagos e mais relâmpagos não vi nem um raio nem peguei na maquina


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 01:24)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Aqui por Magoito esteve muito feio...
> Foram cerca de 10 bombas, sendo que a mais forte rebentou com as comunicações, luz, alarmes...
> Estou a cerca de 300m da torre da TMN/Vodafone/Optimus e as bombas foram quase todas lá parar!



Estive a ver, de facto foram varias descargas em poucos minutos, para alem dessa descarga muito forte(-154kAmp), parece que ainda foram registadas  2 descargas de 83kAmp e 84kAmp,uma delas em Fontanelas. Desde que presenciei a 9 de Março deste ano, descargas de 228kAmp e 237kAmp (no mesmo minuto) nos arredores de Mafra, fiquei cá com um respeito à trovoada,vi a minha vida a andar para tràs.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Out 2013 às 01:25)

Fica mesmo no centro, entre Magoito e Tojeira, ao pé da escola primária. As comunicações ainda não estão boas.
O 3G foi-se.

Das 10 destacaram-se cerca de 5 (pela intensidade), sendo que uma delas (a maior) foi a que causou o apagão e as falhas de comunicações


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2013 às 01:28)

Belissima noite, ainda se veem relâmpagos a E..

Células muito activas, com precipitações copiosas de 10-20-25mm em menos de meia hora.
Igualmente algumas rajadas, por exemplo na Moita, com cerca de 71km.h.

Um bom evento convectivo, para já não ocorreu nada severo mas as condições manteem-se propicias a que algumas células possam gerar algum fenómeno localmente mais relevante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2013 às 01:30)

Aqui vão os registos desta noite 













































































Depois olho para SW e vejo isto...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2013 às 01:34)

stormy disse:


> Belissima noite, ainda se veem relâmpagos a E..
> 
> Células muito activas, com precipitações copiosas de 10-20-25mm em menos de meia hora.
> Igualmente algumas rajadas, por exemplo na Moita, com cerca de 71km.h.
> ...



Bom evento, mas só no interior sul e parte do litoral centro. O litoral norte e interior norte está a ser um evento péssimo do ponto de vista de trovoada.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2013 às 01:35)

Épico Duarte...és GRANDE!!


----------



## JAlves (19 Out 2013 às 01:38)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Fica mesmo no centro, entre Magoito e Tojeira, ao pé da escola primária. As comunicações ainda não estão boas.
> O 3G foi-se.
> 
> Das 10 destacaram-se cerca de 5 (pela intensidade), sendo que uma delas (a maior) foi a que causou o apagão e as falhas de comunicações



Então foi mesmo junto á igreja! 

Tenho casa no pinhal...se lá estivesse acho que me borrava todo! 

Já lá passei algumas trovoadas há uns anos, e no meio do pinhal é um bocado......medonho!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 01:51)

Ultima actualizacao das descargas eléctricas.

Que estoiro.
Uma das mais fortes deste ano.

Local: Alhos Vedros





______

Ainda vejo grandes flashes, impressionante, dado que a linha já está a mais de 90 kms.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2013 às 01:55)

Congratulações, Duarte! 

Por aqui, realmente, nada de raios, apenas consegui/consigo ir vendo flashes nos quadrantes S-E.

Tudo calmo, com vento nulo e temperatura a descer livremente. 16,8ºC e 96%.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 02:02)

setubal 22.9mm às 00h


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2013 às 02:08)

Bons registos!

Pois aqui o destaque foi só mesmo a chuva  e não tanto a trovoada apesar do bom festival eléctrico para o final já em terra, em raios muito fraco!!

Precipitação acumulada 19,0mm entre as 00:20 e as 00:50 o rain rate máximo foi de 169,4mm/h (00:34) destaque para os 14,40mm caidos entre as 00:30 e as 00:40  em apenas 10 minutos!! 

A rajada máxima foi de 56km/h (00:35)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 02:25)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
*16,8ºC*


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Out 2013 às 02:27)

Estou a descarregar  para o computador as fotos que tirei pela cidade de setúbal. Irei apenas postar e não irei comentar sobre a negligência quanto à limpeza de sarjetas.

Alguém pode opinar sobre se ainda vem alguma coisa para este lado?

Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2013 às 03:42)

Ainda se veem relâmpagos em todo o quadrante este.
Isto, enquanto um luar intenso ilumina o céu.

Está de facto, e foi uma noite espectacular. Pena não ter uma máquina em condições capaz de registar tais momentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2013 às 08:07)

Acumulado de ontem 8,4 mm.

Vamos ver que acontece hoje, alguns cumulos no céu, vento nulo e 16,8ºC.


----------



## cool (19 Out 2013 às 09:43)

"Viatura explode na Pontinha depois de atingida por raio

Uma viatura explodiu esta madrugada em Lisboa depois de ter sido atingida por um raio, disse à agência Lusa Pedro Santos, comandante dos bombeiros da Pontinha que acudiram ao local.

"Há uma testemunha ocular que informou a PSP que a explosão seguida de incêndio foi provocada por um raio que atingiu a viatura ligeira de mercadorias durante a trovoada que se verificava naquela altura na região de Lisboa", disse Pedro Santos ao explicar que a viatura estava estacionada num terreno anexo à sede dos escuteiros locais.

Os bombeiros da Pontinha foram alertados pouco depois da 01:00 para o caso e deslocaram para o local duas viaturas e 10 homens para combater o sinistro que acabaria por danificar parcialmente o anexo da sede dos escuteiros.

Agência Lusa "


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2013 às 10:27)

Depois de uma noite atribulada, segue-se uma manhã calma


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Out 2013 às 11:57)

Imagens de Setúbal ontem à noite, logo depois da imensa carga de água que caiu durante uns minutos

Para quem conhece, na Av. Luísa Todi, em frente ao Largo José Afonso


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Em frente à casa da baía


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Túnel do Quebedo


Uploaded with ImageShack.com



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Eu sei que estas imagens não são do evento meteorológico em si, mas sim do seu resultado... mas como uma coisa está associada à outra, fica aqui o registo


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 12:10)

Bom dia

T.minima: *16,0ºC*
T.actual: *21,1ºC*
______

Aquela linha de ontem/hoje tinha uma actividade electrica brutal, prova disso foram as dezenas e dezenas de DEA com valores entre 100 kAmp e 130 kAmp.
As três mais fortes foram:

-236.8 kAMP em Alhos Vedros
-210.6 kAmp arredores de Vila Nova de Mil fontes
-206.1 kAmp ao largo de Portimão

Posto isto, a descarga eléctrica mais intensa deste ano continua a ser a mesma.
-307.1 kAmp ocorrida em Maio no distrito de Vila Real.
É um valor dificil de ultrapassar.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Boas fotos mostra um pouco daquilo que vi foi um autentico diluvio mais meia hora daquilo e já se andava de barco na baixa da cidade 

Bem a madrugada rendeu mais 2mm o que faz o acumulado de hoje ser de 21,0mm não me parece que chova mais mas veremos e se chover será muito pouco!

Mínima de 15,5ºC

Agora estão uns amenos 21,6ºC, 77%Hr, 1016,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## casr26 (19 Out 2013 às 12:27)

Bom dia a todos,

sou por norma um seguidor anónimo deste fórum e leio sempre com bastante interesse as vossas análises e previsões mediante os modelos que vão seguindo... desde já o meu obrigado a todos os que vão ajudando até às vezes de forma preventiva muitas pessoas que por aqui passam e que vos lêem.

Obrigado também pelas fantásticas fotos que publicaram referente ao evento de ontem  já foram para o arquivo 

Deixo aqui uma questão para os entendidos... podemos esperar algum evento com a mesma violência da noite passada para a próxima semana no distrito de Lisboa? refiro-me a estas descargas de chuva junto com "os festivais pirotécnicos" nocturnos..?

Um bem haja a todos e um bom fim de semana.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 12:31)

casr26 disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> sou por norma um seguidor anónimo deste fórum e leio sempre com bastante interesse as vossas análises e previsões mediante os modelos que vão seguindo... desde já o meu obrigado a todos os que vão ajudando até às vezes de forma preventiva muitas pessoas que por aqui passam e que vos lêem.
> 
> ...




neste momento o GFS aponta para uma madrugada de terça feira e um pouco de manhã bastante animada e com precipitação bocado excessiva, também mostra precipitação forte na manha/tarde de quinta feira, mas para quinta ainda falta um bocado, agora temos de tomar atenção como vai ser as próximas saidas para terça feira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2013 às 12:57)

Boas tardes.

Obrigado a todos pelas congratulações  Foi de facto um excelente festival eléctrico como não via há muito, felizmente consegui registar (quase) tudo 

De madrugada, passava já das 03h quando ainda me entrava luz para o quarto através das frestas do estore semi-fechado, tal era a potência da coisa, dada a distância a que já se encontrava

--

Por hoje, céu algo nublado por nuvens baias, médias e altas. Temperatura agradável


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 13:05)

O IPMA já colocou os dados referentes ao dia de ontem.
Muitas estações sem registos de precipitação...tipico.
Bons acumulados.
A diferença entre a estacão do Cabo Raso e Santa Cruz espelha bem por onde entraram a maioria das células. 
Alcabideche teve apenas 10 mm.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2013 às 13:20)

Boas

Por cá o acumulado de ontem foi de 6,9mm.
Depois da meia noite a linha rendeu 18,3mm, dos quais 18,0mm foram acumulados em 20 minutos!!


----------



## casr26 (19 Out 2013 às 14:03)

david 6 disse:


> neste momento o GFS aponta para uma madrugada de terça feira e um pouco de manhã bastante animada e com precipitação bocado excessiva, também mostra precipitação forte na manha/tarde de quinta feira, mas para quinta ainda falta um bocado, agora temos de tomar atenção como vai ser as próximas saidas para terça feira



david 6 muito obrigado pela resposta, vou continuando a seguir aqui a par e passo as evoluções e prognósticos.

Um abraço


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Aproxima-se uma célula de Lisboa segundo o radar.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2013 às 14:50)

supercell disse:


> Aproxima-se uma célula de Lisboa segundo o radar.



acho que nunca vi uma celula tão lenta, sempre que actualizo o radar mal se move


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 15:09)

Tempo abafado.
*20,4ºC *e *83%* de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco de *SO*.
____

Bastante escuro em Cascais.
Segundo o radar não deve dar em nada.
Entretanto a tal célula que falam vai entrando por Lisboa.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2013 às 15:22)

O dia tem seguido calmo, por aqui. Céu muito nublado/encoberto, com 19,7ºC e 82% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul, e 1016 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,8ºC*.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (19 Out 2013 às 16:04)

Bom dia

T.minima: 16,0ºC
T.actual: 21,1ºC
______

Aquela linha de ontem/hoje tinha uma actividade electrica brutal, prova disso foram as dezenas e dezenas de DEA com valores entre 100 kAmp e 130 kAmp.
As três mais fortes foram:

-236.8 kAMP em Alhos Vedros
-210.6 kAmp arredores de Vila Nova de Mil fontes
-206.1 kAmp ao largo de Portimão

Posto isto, a descarga eléctrica mais intensa deste ano continua a ser a mesma.
-307.1 kAmp ocorrida em Maio no distrito de Vila Real.
É um valor dificil de ultrapassar. 



Eu próprio, ontem assisti ao vivo a essa grande descarga que aconteceu em Alhos Vedros, foi simplesmente brutal, parecia que o mundo tinha caído de um momento para outro.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2013 às 16:11)

Aventureiro75 disse:


> Eu próprio, ontem assisti ao vivo a essa grande descarga que aconteceu em Alhos Vedros, foi simplesmente brutal, parecia que o mundo tinha caído de um momento para outro.



Obrigado pelo relato,acredito,deve ter sido uma valente bomba, também já tive oportunidade de assistir a descargas dessa ordem  numa zona rural,é espectacular e medonho. 

Local exacto da descarga:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Out 2013 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui choveu fraco durante uns 20 minutos, fruto da célula que cruzou os céus de Lisboa! 

Deixo aqui um vídeo curto do "aparato elétrico" da noite de ontem. Foram os relâmpagos captados entre as 23:50 e as 23:57h . A filmagem encontra-se em câmara lenta para melhor terem a noção do aparato elétrico 


PS: Desculpem a má qualidade da filmagem noturna da minha máquina


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Out 2013 às 16:46)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento com céu negro.


----------



## Aspvl (19 Out 2013 às 21:35)

Boa noite 

Um forte aguaceiro por aqui!


----------



## Geiras (20 Out 2013 às 01:15)

Convectividade na madrugada do dia 19 na Qta do Conde.

Filmagens por Ruben Pedroso
Minha edição


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2013 às 02:05)

sigo com 16ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2013 às 14:28)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco sigo com 0.3mm


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2013 às 15:09)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *15,6ºC* e actuais 20,3ºC com céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

79% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão com vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Aspvl (20 Out 2013 às 16:22)

Boa tarde 

Parece que alguma chuva se aproxima


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2013 às 18:25)

Boas tardes

Dia cinzento.

Extremos de hoje: *14,5ºC* / *22,0ºC*

T.actual: *19,2ºC*
Vento fraco.

Nevoeiro na serra






_____

Parece que amanha à noite regressa o festival eléctrico.


----------



## newlazer (20 Out 2013 às 18:56)

boas

t,max : 24ºc

t,act : 19,5ºc


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2013 às 19:59)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *20,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,8ºC e 89%, céu muito nublado e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco a moderado de S (180º).


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2013 às 23:28)

0,8 mm e máxima de 20,8ºC, anda já tudo encasacado como se tivéssemos em Fevereiro.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2013 às 23:31)

agora na caparica, neste momento vai chuviscando de um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## newlazer (20 Out 2013 às 23:56)

t,act : 18,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2013 às 23:58)

Sigo com *18,0ºC,*céu nublado e vento fraco do quadrante *SO*(amanha por esta hora vai soprar muito forte ).
____

Cenário previsto para a zona de Cascais.
Madrugada interessante.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 00:30)

Actuais 18,5ºC, estáveis, com 88% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


Veremos como será na próxima madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 00:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Veremos como será na próxima madrugada.



Porra,saída incrível do AROME.
É interessante observar as grandes diferenças em termos de quantidade de precipitação entre este modelo e os restantes, possivelmente a grande resolução do AROME justifique isso mesmo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 08:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> É interessante observar as grandes diferenças em termos de quantidade de precipitação entre este modelo e os restantes, possivelmente a grande resolução do AROME justifique isso mesmo.



No entanto, há também que ter em conta que o facto de a resolução ser superior, favorece uma maior aleatoriedade no que toca à localização destes eventos; o erro é bastante grande. Mas veremos como se comporta.

---

Mínima de *18,3ºC* e actuais 18,8ºC.

92% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão, com vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Out 2013 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
aqui pelo Marques está céu muito nublado com aspecto de chover a qualquer momento, algum vento e o termómetro marca 19º.
Ontem de manha esteve bastante agradável mas o mar estava "cascudo" e uns _sets_ a _varrer_. Na Parede estava assim:






P.s. Começou agora a chover e está bastante escuro


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e por vezes alguns aguaceiros aqui pelo Concelho de Benavente.

19.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 11:07)

Boas

T.minima: *17,6ºC*
T.actual: *20,0ºC*

Céu nublado
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2013 às 11:43)

A próxima madrugada pode ser bem animada.

Para já acumulado de 1,4 mm e o vento sopra moderado a aprox 30 km/h.

Let it


----------



## Geiras (21 Out 2013 às 11:53)

Boas

Por aqui o acumulado é de 3,0mm.
Rajada máxima de 39km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2013 às 12:38)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu encoberto, enquanto pela serra é visível que a torneira já está aberta, e por lá deverá chover umas 24 horas seguidas.

A temperatura segue amena, com 21,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2013 às 12:47)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,4ºC

Agora céu muito nublado vento moderado a rajada máxima vai nos 47km/h com tendência a aumentar até a noite altura do pico do vento!

Aqui o grosso da chuva será lá mais para a madrugada já mais perto do inicio da manha!

Por enquanto apenas tenho acumulado 0,4mm

Temperatura 20,3ºC
Humidade 85%
Pressão 1015,2hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 12:56)

Dia cinzento
*20,8ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado.

A ultima saida do ECM meteu mais precipitação  aqui na zona(Cascais). 
O cenário de trovoada continua interessante(GFS,ECM e WRF assim o indicam),vamos lá ver se é desta que actividade electrica entra por esta zona e não a norte do Cabo da Roca,como aconteceu no passado dia 18.


----------



## Geiras (21 Out 2013 às 13:09)

Rajada de 50km/h acabada de registar.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2013 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Inicio de tarde cada vez mais ventoso aqui pelas lezírias, veremos como a situação evolui ao longo da tarde. Por agora temos céu muito nublado mas não há precipitação.  

21.2ºC em Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2013 às 13:34)

vai choviscando de forma fraca pela caparica


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2013 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

Em Odivelas caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado.
Entretanto o vento é que vai ganhando intensidade. 
Rajada de 52,6km/h na estação amadora de Famões, até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 14:46)

O vento começa a soprar forte.
T.actual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 15:07)

Boa tarde.

Vento moderado a forte e 19,6ºC actuais, com 1013 hPa de pressão e 90% de humidade.

Alguns pingos eventuais.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Out 2013 às 16:08)

boa tarde. o vento por aqui encontrase forte com tendência a aumentar contudo ainda não está a chover. veremos como se comporta o tempo mais logo.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2013 às 16:26)

Vento moderado de sul e 19,5ºC.

O calorzito húmido do costume, o céu altamente estratiforme que parece um empadão, trovoadas serão surpresa .


----------



## zejorge (21 Out 2013 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Vento moderado a forte de sul, com rajada máxima de 37 kmh. Temperatura nos 22,3 º e por agora sem percipitação.


----------



## nelson972 (21 Out 2013 às 16:32)

Sucessão de aguaceiros intensos e rápidos, 19º vento fraco de S


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2013 às 18:05)

Boa tarde a todos! Estou espectante em relação a noite/madrugada de hoje e a câmara já esta a carregar! A fasquia está agora elevada já que a trovoada de sexta-feira foi qualquer coisa de espetacular com o 2º raio mais potente do ano em Portugal continental a registrar-se a poucos metros da minha casa! Estou mais confiante em relação à precipitação.. a ver vamos! Para já sigo com 1,6mm acumulados e o vento a aumentar de intensidade com um bom registo já de rajada de *66km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2013 às 18:22)

Também estou expectante, mas não estará a frente próxima demais do previsto ?

Vento com rajadas fortes de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 18:28)

Boas tardes 

19,5ºC
Céu escuro
Vento moderado a forte.
___

*Dask *, essa descarga não foi a 2ª mais potente, mas sim a 4ª em Portugal continental,qualquer dos modos grande bomba. 
Deixo aqui o top5.

*Top 5 DEA - 2013*

-307 kAmp Arredores de Vila Pouca de Aguiar - Maio
-289 kAmp Arredores de Moscavide - Abril
-247kAmp Arredores de Mafra- Março
-238 kAmp Arredores da Moita- Outubro
-227 kAmp  Arredores de Mafra - Março


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2013 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> 19,5ºC
> Céu escuro
> ...



Tava com a ideia que tinha sido a 2ª peço desculpa, mas sim de qualquer das maneiras foi uma bomba que fez disparar alarmes com fartura estremeceu os predios e pôs a minha vila as escuras


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2013 às 18:34)

AndréFrade disse:


> Também estou expectante, mas não estará a frente próxima demais do previsto ?
> 
> Vento com rajadas fortes de momento.



A frente está próxima sim mas penso que a parte mais activa é a parte traseira da frente que ainda esta relativamente longe e que dará a animação prevista no final do dia de hoje inicio da madrugada! penso eu


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 18:36)

dASk disse:


> Tava com a ideia que tinha sido a 2ª peço desculpa, mas sim de qualquer das maneiras foi uma bomba que fez disparar alarmes com fartura estremeceu os predios e pôs a minha vila as escuras



Na boa! 
Acredito, deve ter sido brutal.
As duas em Mafra foram no mesmo minuto, estava a 2 kms da zona das descargas, foi incrível.
Pode ser que hoje sejamos brindados com algumas bombas e entre alguma para o top5.


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Out 2013 às 19:19)

boa noite.aqui por almada tudo calmo....até demais... as maquinas ja estao preparadas e a espera.vamos ver se vale a pena...


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Out 2013 às 19:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> 19,5ºC
> Céu escuro
> ...



Como ver esses registos de intensidade?


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Out 2013 às 19:25)

rubenpires disse:


> Como ver esses registos de intensidade?



boas .estes e outros dados estão disponiveis para consulta no site do IPMA.Mas tem de se estar registado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 19:35)

Sempre que ocorre trovoada em Portugal,tenho por habito consultar os valores de todas as descargas electricas no site do IPMA, não existe nenhum histórico com os valores.
Simplesmente vou anotando os valores,locais e datas das descargas que me interessam, neste caso superiores a 200 kAMP.
___

A chuva anda perto.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2013 às 19:42)

Boas

Máxima de 21,4ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 55km/h (18:48)

A linha que nos vai trazer a chuva forte e trovoada já se está a formar atrás desta chuva fraca que vai aparecendo nas próximas horas 

Temperatura atual 19,3ºC


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Out 2013 às 19:44)

Obrigado pelas respostas 

Sim eu sou registado já há muito só que pelo vosso testemunho as intensidades dos raios estarem assim ordenado deu-me que pensar e pôs-me em dúvida.
Sei bem que de cima do raio no mapa aparece as coordenadas onde se localizou a descarga, bem como a sua intensidade.

Outra dúvida os raios positivos são deveras mais fortes, agora traduzindo em números ..

Um raio + 40.3KAmp e um raio - 88.9 KAmp qual o mais forte e intenso? :s

Já agora bom acompanhamento e vamos ver onde eles caiem esta noite


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Out 2013 às 19:57)

rubenpires disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas
> 
> Sim eu sou registado já há muito só que pelo vosso testemunho as intensidades dos raios estarem assim ordenado deu-me que pensar e pôs-me em dúvida.
> Sei bem que de cima do raio no mapa aparece as coordenadas onde se localizou a descarga, bem como a sua intensidade.
> ...



ruben o que posso dizer (e que tambem me foi dito) é que as descargas positivas são as mais intensas,uma vez que têm inicio no topo da nuvem e têm mais distância a percorrer até ao solo.Logo a expansão do ar (trovão) é maior o que torna a trovoada mais intensa.ao contrario das negativas que ocorrem na base da mesma. Se é verdade ou não,também não tenho certeza mas estou a falar a partir do que me disseram. Já agora agradeço a alguem que me corrija se estiver errado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2013 às 20:06)

Por aqui, dia cinzentão e alguns aguaceiros, fracos, sendo que o mais intenso caiu por volta das 13h30.

Neste momento o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes, como que a anunciar a vinda da tempestade


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Ja chove em Coimbra.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 20:37)

Tudo calmo por aqui, com céu encoberto e 19,1ºC de temperatura (é Verão).

92% de humidade e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 21:03)

Boas noites

Sigo com céu encoberto,*19,0ºC* e vento moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## STsantarem (21 Out 2013 às 21:18)

Acompanho o vosso fórum à muito, nunca me registei (até hoje) mas leio com atenção os comentários aqui feitos que fogem ao comum sensacionalismo e ao ainda mais comum alarmismo de quem fala muitas vezes sem saber do que está a falar. Aprende-se bastante e racionalmente. Sou de Santarém e estou aqui a tentar perceber se as condições que se aproximam da costa vão criar situações anormais ou muito severas na zona. Consulto diariamente sites e satélites por curiosidade e por ter como desporto favorito a pesca. Isto da meteorologia tem tanto de apaixonante como de assustador. Cumprimentos


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Boas noites! 

Isto aqui por Cabanas, não tem havido nada de relevante no dia de hoje, até agora. 
Uns chuviscos de manhã e o vento a soprar com mais intensidade entre as 11h e as 15h.
Agora, céu nublado, vento moderado e uma temperatura actual de + 19,5ºC
Há 20 minutos atrás a temperatura era de +19,3ºC, está a subir. 
Hoje mínima de +18,7ºC, máxima de +21,9ºC.

Espero que as previsões se concretizem e tenhamos uma noite animada!


----------



## DaniFR (21 Out 2013 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Sigo com *18,8ºC* e vento moderado. 

Máxima: *22,0ºC*
Mínima: *17,1ºC*


----------



## jonekko (21 Out 2013 às 21:55)

Pelas imagens de radar parece que não tarda muito que a chuva chegue.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2013 às 21:58)

Está muito bem composto o radar


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2013 às 22:10)

dASk disse:


> Está muito bem composto o radar



Sim, mas olhando para essa imagens de radar, só lá para as 23h30m/00h00m na melhor das hipoteses é que que chega a festa. 
Provalmente a essa hora já estarei a pegar no sono, se viesse antes..., era bom talvez ainda tirasse umas fotos se houver um festival eléctrico.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 22:11)

Sê bem-vindo, *STsantarém*! 

---

Céu encoberto, 19,3ºC (ligeira subida) e 92% de humidade. Vento moderado.

Já não demora muito.


----------



## madmario (21 Out 2013 às 22:16)

Essa imagem de radar promete ... a continuar assim vem aí festa.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2013 às 22:20)

está quase


----------



## Geiras (21 Out 2013 às 22:21)

A estação da Quinta do Conde regista 20,1ºC, com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h do quadrante Sul.
A ver vamos no que isto vai dar...


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2013 às 22:22)

Aqui por Cabanas, o vento abrandou e a temperatura continua a subir, agora +19,7ºC! 
Venha de lá essa "tempestade".


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2013 às 22:27)

rubenpires disse:


> Como ver esses registos de intensidade?





Trovão Almada disse:


> boas .estes e outros dados estão disponiveis para consulta no site do IPMA.Mas tem de se estar registado



Não precisa de estar registado para ver a informação das DEA. É só aceder a https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea





rubenpires disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas
> 
> Sim eu sou registado já há muito só que pelo vosso testemunho as intensidades dos raios estarem assim ordenado deu-me que pensar e pôs-me em dúvida.
> Sei bem que de cima do raio no mapa aparece as coordenadas onde se localizou a descarga, bem como a sua intensidade.
> ...





Trovão Almada disse:


> ruben o que posso dizer (e que tambem me foi dito) é que as descargas positivas são as mais intensas,uma vez que têm inicio no topo da nuvem e têm mais distância a percorrer até ao solo.Logo a expansão do ar (trovão) é maior o que torna a trovoada mais intensa.ao contrario das negativas que ocorrem na base da mesma. Se é verdade ou não,também não tenho certeza mas estou a falar a partir do que me disseram. Já agora agradeço a alguem que me corrija se estiver errado




Podem encontrar mais informação aqui:

 Dúvidas
 Trovoada e Raios/Descargas eléctricas/Relâmpagos
 Descargas eléctricas atmosféricas


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 22:35)

Já chove.
Vento forte.


----------



## overcast (21 Out 2013 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já chove.
> Vento forte.



As mesmas condições!
Desta vez até vai chover bem por aqui...quanto à trovoada..já não sei!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Out 2013 às 22:43)

Por aqui apenas vento fraco a moderado. Nada de chuva para já


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já chove.
> Vento forte.



Venho transmitir isso mesmo. A chuva por si não é nada por aí além, mas vem bem acompanhada.

19,4ºC e 91% de humidade. 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonekko (21 Out 2013 às 22:47)

Começou a chover por aqui.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Out 2013 às 22:48)

Começam a cair umas pingas grossas agora. O vento aumenta de intensidade


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Out 2013 às 22:50)

ja chove em almada também.Está a chegar.......


----------



## jonekko (21 Out 2013 às 22:52)

O vento por aqui até assobia!


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Aqui em Santo Estêvão um pouco mais para o Interior ainda não chegou, mas já não deve demorar. 

Em Benavente estão 20.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 23:02)

Chuva moderada a forte, com *2,2 mm* acumulados, para já.

19,2ºC.


----------



## cactus (21 Out 2013 às 23:02)

jonekko disse:


> O vento por aqui até assobia!



Por aqui o vento também assobia , e já pinga


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Out 2013 às 23:05)

Chuvinha simpática...

... falta o "resto" para completar a minha noite.


----------



## Gongas (21 Out 2013 às 23:07)

para já nada de especial aqui ela zona de Coimbra...algum vento, alguma chuva. vamos aguardar.
Parece que para já trovoadas apenas na Galiza!


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2013 às 23:09)

2,2mm em Caneças.

Rain rate nos 5mm/h.


----------



## jonekko (21 Out 2013 às 23:19)

Vento moderado a forte e chuva constante moderada por aqui. trovoada é que nem vê-la.


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2013 às 23:21)

Bem, olhando para esta imagem do IPMA 





_Uploaded with ImageShack.us_

uma bela "carga" entre Lisboa e Peniche.

Por aqui no distrito de setúbal, não devemos apanhar nada de especial , só o vento que aumentou um bocadinho de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2013 às 23:22)

vai chovendo fraco a moderado na caparica e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 23:22)

Rajadas na ordem dos 50/60 km/h e *3,2 mm* acumulados.

Chuva moderada com pingos grossos e 19,1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2013 às 23:25)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Santo Estêvão um pouco mais para o Interior ainda não chegou, mas já não deve demorar.
> 
> Em Benavente estão 20.1ºC




Já vai chovendo fraco por aqui também, veremos o que nos reserva o resto da noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Vai chovendo de forma intensa já há um bom tempo, acompanhada por vezes de rajadas fortes de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Chove agora com mais intensidade, sempre acompanhada por vento forte.
Não tenho dados de precipitação nem de vento, a estacão de Alcabideche encontra-se _off_.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 23:38)

Ninguem ainda relatou trovoada ?


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2013 às 23:40)

Nada de trovoada, nem aqui nem nas redondezas. Aliás, o EUCLID está completamente limpo: http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html.

---

Alguns períodos de chuva forte. *6,3 mm* acumulados.

19,0ºC.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2013 às 23:41)

aqui começa a cheirar a fiasco! a parte mais interessante está a passar a norte de Lisboa e não me parece mesmo assim que esteja a trovejar, parece que me devo ir deitar mais cedo! Agr se se passar algo penso que já será de madrugada..


----------



## newlazer (21 Out 2013 às 23:43)

agora que a estação carrascal de alvide devia estar a operacional mas infelizmente não esta 

por aqui chove com alguma intensidade o vento não esta forte por enquanto...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 23:43)

O foreca/ECM,por exemplo, prevê trovoada só a partir das 2 da madrugada,isto aqui na minha zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2013 às 23:45)

Chuva forte!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Out 2013 às 23:48)

dASk disse:


> aqui começa a cheirar a fiasco! a parte mais interessante está a passar a norte de Lisboa e não me parece mesmo assim que esteja a trovejar, parece que me devo ir deitar mais cedo! Agr se se passar algo penso que já será de madrugada..



Acho que estamos a levar é com um enorme barrete... Aqui chuva fraca a moderada apenas, acompanhada de vento moderado. Nada de extraordinário.
Ainda pensei que fosse animar... mas tal se verificou. 

Vou dormir. Acho que não vale a pena perder horas de sono por causa de um evento banal como este está a ser...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2013 às 23:54)

Vai chovendo, 5,4 mm e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## overcast (21 Out 2013 às 23:54)

E a trovoada já começa a dar os seus primeiros sinais.. Agora a ver se nas próximas horas com o aumento do CAPE aparece alguma coisa mais a sério!


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2013 às 23:56)

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo a chuva passou de fraca a moderada nos últimos 15 minutos, e assim se tem mantido. Para já o vento está fraco com rajadas moderadas.

já vejo pessoal a atirar a toalha ao chão,  tenham calma isto ainda agora começou.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2013 às 23:57)

Este radar do ipma é uma vergonha! acho que parou de novo.. 

Edit: actualizou agora!


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2013 às 23:59)

chove moderadamente agora


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 00:00)

Terminei o dia 21 com *9,4 mm* acumulados. 

18,9ºC e 93% de humidade. Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2013 às 00:00)

dASk disse:


> aqui começa a cheirar a fiasco! a parte mais interessante está a passar a norte de Lisboa e não me parece mesmo assim que esteja a trovejar, parece que me devo ir deitar mais cedo! Agr se se passar algo penso que já será de madrugada..



É, ..., não fosse a intensidade do vento que é superior ao normal, isto realmente está fracote por aqui também...


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 00:05)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Acho que estamos a levar é com um enorme barrete... Aqui chuva fraca a moderada apenas, acompanhada de vento moderado. Nada de extraordinário.
> Ainda pensei que fosse animar... mas tal se verificou.
> 
> Vou dormir. Acho que não vale a pena perder horas de sono por causa de um evento banal como este está a ser...



Stormy á recepçao sff .

Por aqui igual, só chuva fraca, nem vento nem trovoada. 

Ja me vou habituando ao faCto de ser sempre aquém das previsoes, é o que dá ser computadores a prever o tempo, falta a vertente humana do tipo "está-me doer o joelho, vem lá chuva"


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 00:10)

trovoada no mar perto da costa






tenham calma, ainda agora está a começar, o melhor está para vir ainda, pelo menos as previsões assim o indicavam, o melhor ser lá para o meio da madrugada , 3h ou 4h

pela caparica continua a chover moderadamente


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 00:11)

Não quero ser portador de mau preságio mas os modelos não indicam nada de especial aí para Lisboa, precipitação entre 10 a 15 mm, ao contrário da previsão para a região Norte, que indicam entre 50 a 60 mm em 6 horas e tem estado a corresponder ás expectativas no Minho !


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2013 às 00:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Não quero ser portador de mau preságio mas os modelos não indicam nada de especial aí para Lisboa, precipitação entre 10 a 15 mm, ao contrário da previsão para a região Norte, que indicam entre 50 a 60 mm em 6 horas e tem estado a corresponder ás expectativas no Minho !



Esses 10 a 15mm são óptimos, desde que até ao fim da madrugada venha trovoada.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2013 às 00:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Stormy á recepçao sff .
> 
> Por aqui igual, só chuva fraca, nem vento nem trovoada.
> 
> Ja me vou habituando ao faCto de ser sempre aquém das previsoes, é o que dá ser computadores a prever o tempo, falta a vertente humana do tipo "está-me doer o joelho, vem lá chuva"



Aqui estou eu

Aqui pelo centro ainda falta, deveremos ter o pico da animação pela madrugada, entre a 1-2h e as 6-8h, com o "maximo" provavelmente das 3 ás 5h.

Quanto a trovoada, teremos células boas em principio, mas a actividade elétrica em si será mais fraca porque há muita humidade e não há assim tanto frio nos níveis médios, factores que condicionam a formação de gelo nas nuvens.
Sem gelo, ou com menos gelo, há menos fricção eu gere eletricidade e logo há menos actividade elétrica.

Mas repito, poderemos ter á mesma células fortes ou mesmo severas com capacidade de gerar chuva muito intensa e rajadas de vento forte!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 00:14)

Muita chuva por estas bandas.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2013 às 00:17)

stormy disse:


> Aqui estou eu
> 
> Aqui pelo centro ainda falta, deveremos ter o pico da animação pela madrugada, entre a 1-2h e as 6-8h, com o "pico" provavelmente das 3 ás 5h.
> 
> ...



Stormy, estou a acompanhar todo este processo mas está confuso. Que te parece para aqui em Lisboa ?


----------



## STsantarem (22 Out 2013 às 00:18)

Aqui por Santarém o vento sopra com algumas rajadas relativamente fortes e chove umas pingas grossas mas com pouca intensidade para já. A previsão de chuva mais forte e de trovoada está lá mais para as 03:00. Depois do que vi à 3 dias atrás com aquela que foi a trovoada mais intensa de que lembro existe agora alguma expetativa. Começou a chover bem neste momento mas nada de especial.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 00:18)

eu acho que voces são é todos uns stressados  ainda agora está a começar

chove bem agora  3mm


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 00:19)

Sigo já com *5,3 mm* desde as 00h! Tem caído forte e constante! 18,9ºC de temperatura.

Apenas um registo para demonstrar a intensidade.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 00:24)

stormy disse:


> Aqui estou eu



Ó Stormy nao leve a mal porque eu compreendo que as suas previsoes sao baseadas no que consegue ler nos modelos, e portanto o colega é alheio aos numericos erróneos que vao saíndo . 

Sempre tive a impressao que só com pressoes baixissímas tipo aquela em Janeiro, é que se consegue dislumbrar boas tempestades e tempo severo.


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2013 às 00:26)

Em Paço de Arcos chove bem há meia-hora,e já teve 5 minutos de chuva moderada/forte!


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 00:28)

Zapiao disse:


> só com pressoes baixissímas tipo aquela em Janeiro, é que se consegue dislumbrar boas tempestades e tempo severo.


veja os acumulados dos distritos de Braga e Viana do Castelo desde as 18h de ontem e repita lá isso de novo...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 00:29)

Chuva moderada/forte durou mais ou menos 25 minutos.
Por agora, chove fraco,*18,8ºC* e vento forte do quadrante sul.


----------



## cactus (22 Out 2013 às 00:32)

Por aqui só mesmo o vento moderado co rajadas , chuva muito fraca


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 00:35)

15mm em Caneças - desde que começou a chover.
Rain rate nos 16mm/h.

80,0mm este mês.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 00:37)

fishisco disse:


> veja os acumulados dos distritos de Braga e Viana do Castelo desde as 18h de ontem e repita lá isso de novo...



Estou a falar aqui no meu burgo


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 00:37)

por aqui acalmou agora passando a chuva fraca 5.3mm

deitar que amanhã acordo cedo, espero uma noite chuvosa  e se acordar de manhã com um trovão melhor ainda


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2013 às 00:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Estou a falar aqui no meu burgo



Calma...o radar está decente, é ir acompanhando.

Quanto á questão da pressão...não é preciso pressões muito baixas para ter tempo severo.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 00:47)

stormy disse:


> Calma...o radar está decente, é ir acompanhando.
> 
> Quanto á questão da pressão...não é preciso pressões muito baixas para ter tempo severo.



Refiro-me ao que li algures onde o vento forte aumenta com a baixa da pressao atmosferica


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2013 às 00:47)

Zapiao disse:


> Sempre tive a impressao que só com pressoes baixissímas tipo aquela em Janeiro, é que se consegue dislumbrar boas tempestades e tempo severo.



Não é a pressão só por si que determina a severidade de um evento meteorológico,  é mais importante o gradiente da pressão ou seja se as isóbaras estiverem muito juntas tens condições mais severas, mesmo que a pressão seja superior a outras situações de menor pressão mas de menor gradiente. 

Por exemplo tens muito pior tempo nas paredes do olho de furacão do que no centro do olho onde até podes ter sol e tempo calmo com menos 900hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2013 às 00:48)

Olhem só para o que se formou a SW


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Chove moderado aqui por Santo Estêvão, 1.6mm desde a meia noite.

Hoje vou adormecer ao som da chuvinha, tão bom...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 00:55)

AndréFrade disse:


> Olhem só para o que se formou a SW



Não é nada de especial, dará precipitação moderada apenas aí para zona de Lisboa !

PS: Porque é que o radar de Loulé e de Coruche apresentam dados de Reflectividade e Precipitação tão diferentes. Loulé que está mais longe mostra muito maior reflectividade e precipitação acumulada do que o de Coruche ?
Qual o mais fidedigno em termos de dados ?


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2013 às 01:01)

Zapiao disse:


> Refiro-me ao que li algures onde o vento forte aumenta com a baixa da pressao atmosferica



Aumenta com o gradiente horizontal de pressão, não pelo facto de ser baixa mas porque há gradiente que força a circulação.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2013 às 01:18)

7,0 mm e 18,9ºC.

Vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Out 2013 às 01:50)

8.4mm e continua a contabilizar.

18,9ºc e continua a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 01:51)

A noite segue chuvosa sempre acompanhada por vento moderado a forte.
T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## Aventureiro75 (22 Out 2013 às 01:56)

MSantos disse:


> Não é a pressão só por si que determina a severidade de um evento meteorológico,  é mais importante o gradiente da pressão ou seja se as isóbaras estiverem muito juntas tens condições mais severas, mesmo que a pressão seja superior a outras situações de menor pressão mas de menor gradiente.
> 
> Por exemplo tens muito pior tempo nas paredes do olho de furacão do que no centro do olho onde até podes ter sol e tempo calmo com menos 900hPa de pressão atmosférica.



Isto é verdade, porque já vi falar sobre os tornados no National Geographic, que o olho do tornado é a parte menos severa de um tornado.

Neste momento a minha estação vai com 1.1mm, mas acho que ela não está a funcionar bem, porque já chove algum tempo aqui na minha zona, e só marcou ainda este valor, o vento tem havido de vez em quando algumas rajadas, sendo a ultima de 30,4 Kph.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2013 às 01:56)

10,0 mm, começa a entrar em áreas que pensava ser impossíveis .


----------



## cactus (22 Out 2013 às 01:58)

O vento aumentou de intensidade e volta os chuviscos também , 19,4ºC e vento de SE   a  43.5 km/h / 12.1 m/s  .


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 02:03)

*14,7 mm* acumulados, com chuva moderada e constante.

18,9ºC e 94% de humidade.


----------



## STsantarem (22 Out 2013 às 02:09)

Em Santarém começa a aumentar o vento e principalmente a força das rajadas. Já chove bem.


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2013 às 02:16)

Boa madrugada!

Já chove há algumas horas aqui em Santo Estêvão,  mas na última meia hora tivemos já alguns períodos de chuva mais forte como está a suceder agora neste momento.  

Vou dormir, continuação de bons seguimentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2013 às 02:24)

20,0 mm, wooow , vamos lá ver quanto terei amanhã de manhã.

Vento forte de SW/S, 18,8ºC e rajada máxima de 66 km/h até agora.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 02:38)

Chuvada tocada a rajadas de vento forte por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 02:49)

Despeço-me por agora, com *21,7 mm* desde as 00h. Não pensei que viesse a chover tanto. No entanto, já cai mais fraca.

18,9ºC e 94% de humidade. 1008 hPa de pressão. Vento moderado a forte.

---

84 mm este mês; 564 mm este ano.


----------



## cactus (22 Out 2013 às 02:50)

chuva e vento moderado a forte neste momento  .


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2013 às 02:51)

E por agora me despeço, com chuva forte e vento forte.

15,6mm acumulados desde a meia noite, dos quais 12,6mm foram na última hora, justificando-se assim, o aviso amarelo.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2013 às 02:58)

Chuva torrencial neste momento pela Quinta do Conde!!

A temperatura sofreu uma descida acentuada, encontrando-se neste momento nos 17,3ºC.

22,5mm desde a meia noite, 18,3mm na última hora!!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 03:03)

Disse que me ia retirar, mas afinal antes disso ainda irei deixar um plano geral da quebra de temperaturas que está a ocorrer pela AML.







Teve início a Este da minha localização, pelo que só agora comecei a descer também. 

18,3ºC actuais, enquanto que há pouco tinha 19,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2013 às 03:07)

Muita água nos últimos minutos!!

Acumulado desde a meia noite: 29,4mm
Acumulado na última hora: 24,0mm!! Justificando-se assim, um aviso laranja.

A temperatura sofreu uma queda brutal, encontrando-se agora nos 16,8ºC.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2013 às 03:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Disse que me ia retirar, mas afinal antes disso ainda irei deixar um plano geral da quebra de temperaturas que está a ocorrer pela AML.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Descida da T e Td..ainda não passou a frente e tudo se originou num ponto e depois afectou as áreas adjacentes...ainda para mais ocorreu precipitação forte acompanhando esta situação.
Tipico de uma descarga de ar frio associada a uma célula, que suponho ser a que se está agora a deslocar próximo a Setubal.

Isto é comum em células bem desenvolvidas, e esta poça de ar frio gera outflow boundaries que poderão assistir na génese de mais células em volta...veremos como sucede.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2013 às 03:16)

E continua a cair de forma intensa!!

Última hora: *26,4mm*
Desde a meia noite: *32,4mm*


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 07:53)

Em Caneças o evento rendeu *35,8mm*.

O mês segue com 100,8mm.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,0ºC* e actuais 18,9ºC com céu encoberto. Nevoeiro acima dos 250 m, sensivelmente.

93% de humidade e 1006 hPa de pressão. O vento sopra moderado do quadrante Sul.

*22,7 mm* acumulados desde as 00h. *32,1 mm* neste evento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2013 às 09:22)

Acumulados 34,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Out 2013 às 09:43)

Bom dia. Aqui pela minha localização registei 27.0 mm e a temperatura desceu aos 15.8ºc. Por agora não chove e registo 19.0ºc.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2013 às 10:47)

Boas

Bem aqui estou eu para relatar mais um FIASCO  chuva sim muita mas mesmo assim longe destes registos da malta aqui a volta, tive apenas 13,6mm uma rajada máxima de 66km/h e trovoadas nem o cheiro delas  

Venha quarta e quinta vai ser sempre a abrir


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Out 2013 às 11:08)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bem aqui estou eu para relatar mais um FIASCO  chuva sim muita mas mesmo assim longe destes registos da malta aqui a volta, tive apenas 13,6mm uma rajada máxima de 66km/h e trovoadas nem o cheiro delas
> 
> Venha quarta e quinta vai ser sempre a abrir



bom dia.venho reforçar a opiniao do miguel.mais um evento meteorologico que foi sentido com mais intensidade a norte.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Out 2013 às 11:12)

Por Tomar rendeu 18.4mm durante a noite.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Out 2013 às 11:33)

Uma frente bastante democrática a nível Nacional que vai dando as últimas por estes lados, desta vez não fomos nós os grandes comtemplados ate agora e segundo a a Estação do romeu e a meteocaranguejeira , estamos por volta dos 14mm, é por isso que a meteorologia fascina tanto , nunca há situações iguais e são sempre extremamente difíceis de prever.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia

Muita chuva neste momento. 
*19,2ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 11:39)

aqui 31.8mm parece estar a chegar algo ai a norte do tejo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 11:48)

Aquela célula lá seguiu o seu caminho para Este.
A chuva chegou a ser torrencial. 
Já não chove.
_____

Houve algumas inundações aqui perto, segundo o site dos bombeiros de Alcabideche.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2013 às 11:51)

Bom dia

Por aqui a chuva ficou aquém do previsto, apenas 14,6mm desde as 22h, segundo a estação de Coimbra (Bencanta).

Nas últimas horas a temperatura tem estado a descer. Agora sigo com *14,9ºC*, mínima até ao momento, chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2013 às 11:58)

Desde a 0h já 22,6 mm.

De momento vai chovendo com 17,4ºC e vento moderado a forte de SW.


----------



## jonekko (22 Out 2013 às 12:06)

Chuva forte neste momento por Odivelas.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 12:21)

Muito sol. 
T.actual: *19,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2013 às 12:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito sol.



Aqui choveu forte e já está a acalmar, já lá deve vir isso, quase 30 mm, está nos 29,2 mm e 16,9ºC.


----------



## jonekko (22 Out 2013 às 12:29)

Foi bom mas acabou depressa por aqui. Algumas abertas no céu.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2013 às 12:36)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a madrugada foi bastante chuvosa!

Entre a 1h35 e as 3h40, o acumulado foi de *34,2mm*.
O acumulado máximo em 1h for de *26,4mm*, justificando-se um aviso laranja.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Pelas imagens de satelite vem aí sol, nao ?

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2013 às 12:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite vem aí sol, nao ?
> 
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg



Ainda podem vir alguns aguaceiros mas o grosso da precipitação já lá vai.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2013 às 12:58)

Sim o dia está feito!! quanto a mim entre a tarde de amanha e o fim do dia de quinta será o melhor desta semana pelo menos nesta zona!

Estão 20,1ºC ainda céu muito nublado mas não tarda muito a ter abertas


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2013 às 13:09)

Boa tarde !

A noite foi mais uma vez atribulada, com muita chuva e muito vento.

19.5mm acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 14:38)

Boa tarde.

Céu muito nublado, embora com boas abertas, e 20,2ºC.

81% de humidade e 1008 hPa de pressão, com vento em geral moderado do quarante Sul.

*24,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 15:42)

céu a ficar nublado de novo 







sigo com 31.8mm na estação muito próxima de mim, isto de estar na caparica tenho de ver pela estação mais próxima e vá lá que tenho uma a 1km de mim, a minha própria estação está la na minha terra na Fajarda (Coruche)


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Boa tarde.

Noite de muito vento e praticamente sem chuva, tendo apenas acumulado 1,5mm.

Durante a manhã umas horas de chuva moderada acumularam 16,3mm.

Valeu a velhinha La Crosse, porque a Davis deixou-me sem dados de precipitação, provavelmente devido a uma aranha que se recolheu do vento junto ao sensor.

Raj. max: 67,6 km/h
Tmax: 21,7ºC
Tmin: 15,3ºC (atingido às 11H06)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2013 às 19:59)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *20,6ºC*.

Sigo com 18,5ºC e 90% de humidade. 1010 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2013 às 21:50)

Lousano disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Noite de muito vento e praticamente sem chuva, tendo apenas acumulado 1,5mm.



Nao choveu aí de noite ? Fonix aqui foi sempre a dar


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2013 às 21:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao choveu aí de noite ? Fonix aqui foi sempre a dar



Choveu fraco entre as 22H00 e 23H00.

A serra seca tudo, deixa apenas restos.


----------



## newlazer (22 Out 2013 às 22:17)

boas

t,max : 22,6ºc

t,act : 19,2ºc


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2013 às 22:21)

Boas

Mínima:15,2ºC
Máxima:22,4ºC

Rajada máxima 66km/h

Precipitação total 13,6mm

Agora sigo com 18,9ºC, 87%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 22:28)

Boas

T.minima: *16,3ºC*
T.maxima: *20,9ºC*
____

T.actual: *18,1ºC*

___



newlazer disse:


> agora que a estação carrascal de alvide devia estar a operacional mas infelizmente não esta



Ao que parece a estacão registou dados apesar de ter estado _off _no _wunderground._
O acumulado foi de *14,5 mm*, acho pouco.
Por exemplo, o aguaceiro desta manha 11:30/12:00,torrencial por sinal, rendeu apenas 2,3 mm, o que é impossível... choveu muito mais que isso, a própria estacão do  IPMA do Cabo Raso registou 5 mm. Já não restam muitas duvidas, o pluviometro da estacão amadora do Carrascal de Alvide-Alcabideche não está a funcionar bem, os valores ficam sempre aquém da realidade.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Out 2013 às 08:56)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu bastante nublado mas vê-se uma ou outra aberta. O piso está seco, o vento é fraco e estão 17º.

p.s. Ao fim do dia têm aparecido umas melgas tamanho XXL que eu nunca tinha visto com um nojo de pernas compridas a chegar quase aos 10cm (tipo Brasil) Alguém sabe disto??


----------



## peteluis (23 Out 2013 às 09:15)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui no Marquês está céu bastante nublado mas vê-se uma ou outra aberta. O piso está seco, o vento é fraco e estão 17º.
> 
> p.s. Ao fim do dia têm aparecido umas melgas tamanho XXL que eu nunca tinha visto com um nojo de pernas compridas a chegar quase aos 10cm (tipo Brasil) Alguém sabe disto??



descrição fantastica, pernas XXL lol, é normal face à humidade e temperaturas amenas


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2013 às 10:07)

Bons dias! 
Aqui acabou de ocorrer um aguaceiro moderado que durou 10 minutos.
Temperatura actual +18,7ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 10:32)

Bons dias

Vai chuviscando, *19,1ºC* e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *sul*.
___________

Previsão para a zona de Cascais


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas acaba de cair o primeiro aguaceiro moderado do dia.

Por agora, vai chovendo fraco.
Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2013 às 11:00)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia
> p.s. Ao fim do dia têm aparecido umas *melgas tamanho XXL* que eu nunca tinha visto com *um nojo de pernas compridas* a chegar quase aos 10cm (tipo Brasil) Alguém sabe disto??



Bom dia Maria Papoila.






Mas que bicho feio que relatas. Parece coisa do demo...
O que viste é concerteza um pernilongo, um mosquito avantajado, com umas patas maiores do que o comum dos mosquitos.
Tendem a ser inócuos.
Fora o aspecto inestético do bicho, não há mal nenhum nele...

P.S.: vi agora a parede da casa e estão 2 por cá.


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 12:38)

Vai entrar uma célula que tem actividade na zona centro, segundo o Sat24 

http://www.sat24.com/pt/sp?ir=true


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 13:11)

Verdade, está com um bom aspecto, mas possivelmente deve entrar na faixa costeira do distrito de Coimbra ou  mesmo Aveiro.


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 13:17)

> Verdade, está com um bom aspecto, mas possivelmente deve entrar na faixa costeira do distrito de Coimbra ou mesmo Aveiro



Será que ainda passa por Aveiro, o radar mostra uma deslocação mais para Norte, mas no Sat24 parece que avança pouco para Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 13:21)

supercell disse:


> Será que ainda passa por Aveiro, o radar mostra uma deslocação mais para Norte, mas no Sat24 parece que avança pouco para Norte.



É possivel, vamos acompanhado a sua trajectoria/evolução.
A ultima actualizacao do Sat24 mostra mais actividade electrica.


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 13:27)

> É possivel, vamos acompanhado a sua trajectoria.
> A ultima actualizacao do Sat24 mostra mais actividade electrica.



Vai apanhar a zona de Lisboa, preparem-se!


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2013 às 13:32)

supercell disse:


> Vai apanhar a zona de Lisboa, preparem-se!



São duas células distintas... uma mais a norte a entrar pela zona de Coimbra, a outra mais a sul a entrar por Lisboa. Veremos o evoluir da tarde mas certamente mais focos de convecção irão surgir.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 13:36)

Bem, vou preparar a maquina, já ocorre trovoada a SO de Cascais, espero bem que entre por esta zona.


----------



## boneli (23 Out 2013 às 13:54)

Olha ela..está a chegar


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 13:56)

Já chegou aí alguma coisa?


----------



## Aventureiro75 (23 Out 2013 às 14:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, está com um bom aspecto, mas possivelmente deve entrar na faixa costeira do distrito de Coimbra ou  mesmo Aveiro.



Boas 

O dia de hoje já rendeu 1.1 mm, mas a festa principal ainda está por chegar.

Na noite de 2ªfeira para 3ªfeira rendeu 25,3 mm. Veremos se esta próxima tempestade vai render mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 14:08)

Grande escuridão a sul.
Começa a pingar, vento forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2013 às 14:17)

Céu escuro a Oeste e SW. Ainda não pinga.


----------



## overcast (23 Out 2013 às 14:30)

Chuva moderada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2013 às 14:34)

Começa a chover aqui, já de forma intensa e de pinga grossa. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Muita chuva, sempre acompanhada por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## overcast (23 Out 2013 às 15:08)

Mas que grande carga de água!


----------



## tucha (23 Out 2013 às 15:11)

Por aqui  (zona de Telheiras) chove moderado, "tocada" a vento moderado tb..mas pelo aspecto do céu, a coisa promete...


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2013 às 15:13)

Por Coimbra começou à instantes a chover fraco. Vamos ver o que nos reserva este evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 15:16)

Abrandou por  uns segundos, voltou novamente à carga.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2013 às 15:20)

Boa tarde!

A chuva também já chegou ao Concelho de Benavente, acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.

Estão 21.0ºC em Benavente.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2013 às 15:32)

Tem chovido imenso nos últimos 15-20 minutos. Levo já *8,4 mm* acumulados.

19,0ºC e 92% de humidade, com 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 15:38)

*Alcabideche *segue com *7,6 mm*(o valor real será um pouco mais alto).
Chove a potes.
Registada agora mesmo a rajada máxima do dia, *51 km/h*.


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2013 às 15:49)

Por aqui vai  chovendo fraco com períodos de maior intensidade desde as 14H55m.
Vento fraco a moderado. Temperatura actual +19,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2013 às 15:51)

Há 5 minutos (intensidade muito semelhante à actual):







*11,7 mm*.


----------



## tucha (23 Out 2013 às 15:53)

Chove fraco agora por aqui...

Pela descrição ela, a chuvinha mais forte, anda mais pelas zonas costeiras de Lisboa...

Gostava mesmo era de uma trovoadazita para animar a coisa, será que hoje Lisboa ainda terá essa sorte?? 

Actualizado: está a piorar...


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2013 às 15:56)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui vai  chovendo fraco com períodos de maior intensidade desde as 14H55m.
> Vento fraco a moderado. Temperatura actual +19,3ºC



Na estação do *Geiras* na quinta do conde que é a estação mais próxima de mim, regista nesta última hora cerca de 5mm de precipitação!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 15:57)

*9 mm* (o valor real será um pouco mais alto)
Foi uma bela rega,agora chove fraco.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (23 Out 2013 às 15:58)

Por aqui e por enquanto nem pinga


----------



## Aventureiro75 (23 Out 2013 às 16:06)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade aqui na minha zona, em que o aspecto é de um autentico nevoeiro e a minha estação já está a marcar 7.4 mm, agora há tarde tendo um total do dia de 8,4 mm.


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2013 às 16:08)

Vai chovendo literalmente a potes também por aqui com bastante intensidade, por esta altura 12,2mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 16:10)

Caneças já nos 13,0mm.

E continua a cair com intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2013 às 16:12)

Chove intensamente.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Out 2013 às 16:21)

Por Lisboa, chuva forte e vento com rajadas de SW.

A tarde está muito escura e promete mais água, da forte


----------



## Gongas (23 Out 2013 às 16:24)

Depois de alguma chuva, pouca para já, agora aparecem alguns raios de sol. veremos se os alertas amarelo e posteriormente laranja se confirmam aqui para o distrito!


----------



## Kimico (23 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Por aqui(lisboa) chove... bastante


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Boa chuvada aqui também no Sul do Ribatejo, dá gosto ver.

2.3mm para já em Benavente, mas parecem-me pouco para o tempo e intensidade com que está a chover.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2013 às 16:40)

boa chuvada caiu à pouco, por agora sigo com chuviscos e 8.4mm


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 17:00)

Boas

Mínima de 17,9ºC

Máxima de 21,8ºc

Rajada máxima até ao momento 48km/h

Precipitação desde as 00h 5,6mm

As próximas horas vão ser de chuva por vezes forte e persistente com alguma trovoada pelo meio por vezes, os acumulados vão ser muito bons até quinta feira a noite!


----------



## Jodamensil (23 Out 2013 às 17:23)

Alguem da zona de sacavém, camarate, expo, bobadela e arredores que me explique o que se passa ai?!?!?! Tou no Tojal e chove tanto para ai que parece fumo a kilometros de distância.


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2013 às 17:27)

Bem, a chuva tem sido TORRENCIAL aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, as ruas parecem rios, as tampas do esgoto saltaram todas e os jardins estão completamente alagados.


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2013 às 18:08)

Boa tarde, aqui pela moita também tem estado a chover muito forte com o rainrate a chegar aos *121mm/h* mas não deve demorar muito, também estou a ver aquela banda a fugir para o Alentejo se não estou enganado!  para já sigo com 10,4mm!


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2013 às 18:19)

Mas parece que estão a surgir células do nada aqui a Oeste da AM de Lisboa por isso basta estar atento que elas podem rebentar a qualquer momento! isto vai estar muito bom hoje e amanhã para os amantes da chuva


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2013 às 18:31)

Boa tarde!

Os períodos de chuva têm se sucedido aqui em Santo Estêvão, a estação de Benavente que me serve de referência acumulou até ao momento 9.7mm

Tenho mesmo que arranjar uma estação, isto de guiar-me por uma estação que fica a 10km da minha localização não é nada bom...


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Aqui por Setúbal vou com 11,8mm e um rate máximo de 80,0mm/h (18:03), vai cair mais uma forte chuvada daqui a poucos minutos e as próximas horas prometem ser bem animadas!!

Temperatura nos 19,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Boas, por cá o acumulado vai já nos 14,7mm, dos quais 7,5mm foram acumulados na última hora.


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2013 às 18:46)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte.

Pela imagem satélite não deverá chover aqui nas próximas horas. Veremos se durante a madrugada vem alguma coisa.

Tactual: 20,8ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Out 2013 às 18:46)

Boas aqui o dia tem sido marcado por periodos de chuva geralmente moderados e o vento encontra-se fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Boas noites

Tarde bem animada, segundo o radar aproximam-se alguns aguaceiros moderados/fortes.

Acumulado: *13 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro forte. *17,7 mm* acumulados.

19,6ºC de temperatura, com 93% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Aqui chove por vezes cai forte! o acumulado vai em 14,4mm até ao momento

Temperatura nos 19,1ºC e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Não demorou muito, aguaceiro bastante forte!


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2013 às 19:28)

chove torrencialmente por aqui! começo a prensar em recordes de máxima de 24h aqui na estação da Moita


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2013 às 19:31)

3º momento de chuva diluviana hoje por aqui... Se continuar assim durante a noite, o rio de Loures deve passar


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2013 às 19:33)

Aguaceiro forte e persistente aqui, tão intenso que fez disparar os alarmes de alguns carros. Só neste aguaceiro caíram 10,5 mm. 

Agora acalmou e chove fraco. Estou curioso para ver qual será o acumulado em 24h (até ao fim do dia de amanhã)...


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Ultrapassados os 20mm em Caneças!

Mas há estações com valores mais elevados.
Queluz está quase com 30mm.


----------



## newlazer (23 Out 2013 às 19:43)

boas

t,max : 23ºc

t,act : 20,7ºc

precipitação : 12mm 

hoje é que foi chover por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 19:46)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, mais um.  
*15 mm*


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2013 às 20:02)

Pois é, temos um trem convectivo, com uma "nascente" de células com aguaceiros fortíssimos na zona... Penso que o IPMA não estava atento a esta situação, o alerta amarelo parece-me pouco para a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal.
Vamos ver o deslocamento da linha instável, para perceber durante quanto tempo este "despejar" de água se mantém sobre esta região. Se persistir mais do que o esperado pode ser complicado.
Faz-me claramente lembrar o evento famoso de 18 de Fevereiro no tipo de situação, mas à partida bastante menos gravoso claro, com acumulados não comparáveis espera-se.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (23 Out 2013 às 20:04)

Com esses relatos todos e por aqui ainda não caiu uma gota de agua


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2013 às 20:08)

A chuva é agora constante, ainda que com períodos fortes, e outros fracos.

*21,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Out 2013 às 20:22)

Boa noite

Sigo com *18,8ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Máxima: *20,5ºC*
Mínima: *14,9ºC*


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2013 às 20:22)

cheguei agora aos 20mm, está uma célula muito potente a entrar agora na AM.Lisboa.. e lá atrás vêm mais a caminho


----------



## Aspvl (23 Out 2013 às 20:25)

Boa noite 

Até agora ocorreram alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes. 

No lado negativo, não se vê qualquer tipo de «actividade eléctrica»


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 20:28)

Chuva torrencial já há cerca de 30 minutos e tocada a vento!


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Boa noite!! E que início de noite esta!

Já vou com 23,4mm acumulados, bastantes aguaceiros fortes na última hora!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2013 às 20:34)

Sucedem-se os períodos de chuva bastante forte. *25,8 mm* acumulados.


O *Daniel Vilão* acaba de relatar *182,8 mm/h*, por Moscavide.


----------



## BrOliveira (23 Out 2013 às 20:36)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Com esses relatos todos e por aqui ainda não caiu uma gota de agua



Correcto!! Vento sim, chuva nem vê-la


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 20:36)

A água é tanta que a estrada da minha rua parece um riacho 
Continua a chuva forte...


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 20:38)

Fortíssimo, no local onde estou!

Caneças superou agora os 30mm, e a estação está com um rain rate actual de 85mm/h.

Queluz, Oeiras (Queijas) e Pinheiro de Loures também já superaram os 30mm hoje.

Na margem sul, Cova da Piedade e Vila Nova da Caparica, também na casa dos 30.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2013 às 20:38)

Torneira aberta e ventoinha ligada... Continua a chover torrencialmente, agora acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento. Neste momento 31,4mm em Caneças.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 20:39)

Aqui como parece já habito menos chuva que a norte daqui isto já vai enjoado...16,4mm


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 20:40)

Mas se a chuva fosse assim tão forte, cairiam cerca de 10 mm em 20 minutos ou mais 

Vamos lá a ver se antes da meia noite chegam aos 60 mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas se a chuva fosse assim tão forte, cairiam cerca de 10 mm em 20 minutos ou mais
> 
> Vamos lá a ver se antes da meia noite chegam aos 60 mm



Pena não ter forma como medir a precipitação  Isto está mesmo agressivo...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 20:48)

Elas até fazem fila para entrar em Lisboa, parece hora de ponta ....


----------



## Norther (23 Out 2013 às 20:53)

O relvado do Estádio da luz parece um pântano


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2013 às 20:55)

periodo de chuva muito forte em Arroios, Lisboa. Durou cerca de 15 minutos. Continua a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2013 às 20:56)

pela imagem de Radar, parece que irá continuar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 20:58)

A intensidade da chuva acalmou agora. Foram cerca de 40 minutos de chuva forte! Agora com o alerta laranja do IPMA, veremos como serão as próximas horas


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2013 às 20:59)

E segue.. E segue...
Está um bocado medonho lá fora, aqui na zona de Benfica.
E o radar promete a continuação desta sucessão de aguaceiros sem fim próximo à vista.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Out 2013 às 21:01)

Por Lisboa continua a chuva forte e o vento.

Pareceu-me ver um clarão, mas pode ter sido engano. Pode ser que surja mais tarde.

Segundo imagens do satélite há formação de células a oeste de Lisboa, que se deslocam para cá. Durante a noite o espectáculo promete, talvez com trovoada.

Há relato de trovoadas por aqui?


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2013 às 21:03)

Aqui por Pinheiro de Loures vou com 35,0 mm

O mais importante é que a normal climatológica (Lisboa 100,8mm) foi completamente rebentada. Neste mês 125,2 mm.

PIMBA!


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Continua a chover ininterruptamente em Almada e com bastante intensidade, a esta hora já vou nos *42,4mm* de precipitação acumulados aqui em Cacilhas.


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2013 às 21:26)

Outro aguaceiro forte que acabou de cair, mais 11,6 mm. Já há inundações em bastantes ruas daqui.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 21:33)

Por aqui está tudo calmo agora


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Out 2013 às 21:35)

Relâmpago disse:


> Por Lisboa continua a chuva forte e o vento.
> 
> Pareceu-me ver um clarão, mas pode ter sido engano. Pode ser que surja mais tarde.
> 
> ...




O sat24 está agora a acusar algumas trovoadas nessa zona.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O sat24 está agora a acusar algumas trovoadas nessa zona.



É na zona que veem no radar que está mais activa com as células que passaram  por aí a fundirem-se e estão com desenvolvimento vertical, na zona de Santarem, Vale do Tejo !
Nessa zona deve estar a chover torrencialmente !


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2013 às 21:41)

Chove há horas, torrencialmente ! E está-se a levantar vendaval..

Vem lá mais !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 21:47)

Volta a chover torrencialmente!


----------



## Trovão Almada (23 Out 2013 às 21:49)

boas malta aproveitei a hora de jantar para fazer uma visita.As ruas na margem sul são autênticos rios com muitos lençois de agua e inundaçoes urbanas.Vamos ver se o pior ja passou ou vira amanha.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2013 às 21:59)

O pior estará para vir...

38,4mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 21:59)

Alguma tranquilidade,por enquanto. 

*19,0ºC*
Céu muito nublado
Vento moderado a forte
*17,5 mm*

A ultima saída do ECM carregou na precipitação prevista para amanha aqui na zona.
Se hoje já ocorreram algumas inundações no concelho de Cascais(em Birre e Bicesse)...então amanha...


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2013 às 22:05)

Continua a chover mas acalmou um pouco a intensidade, sigo com *33,2mm*


----------



## quim_mane (23 Out 2013 às 22:12)

Em Coimbra reina a paz. Nem chuva nem vento


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2013 às 22:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguma tranquilidade,por enquanto.



Sim, bastante mais calmo agora. Estou com *31,2 mm* acumulados, já há cerca de 1h.

A temperatura continua bastante alta, 19,6ºC. Humidade nos 95%.

Vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## Aventureiro75 (23 Out 2013 às 22:18)

Neste momento, a chuva acalmou na minha zona e a minha estação assinala como acumulado do dia          44,3 mm


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 22:20)

Valente chuvada em Setúbal já dura a uns 20 minutos! vou com 28,2mm


----------



## cactus (23 Out 2013 às 22:20)

Chove torrencialmente há já alguns minutos


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2013 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

Inicio de noite marcado por intensos períodos de chuva aqui na lezíria Ribatejana, a estação que me serve de referência em Benavente já acumulou 31.8mm. 

Por agora chove com bastante menos intensidade e a mesma estação marca 19.8ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 22:24)

Eu espero que amanha de manha não esteja assim... senão Alcântara vai tornar-se de novo uma Veneza!
Chuva torrencial!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 22:27)

Que diluvio já vou com 35,2mm e já tive um rain rate de 240,0mm/h um dos mais altos desde 2010 altura que montei a estação


----------



## Aventureiro75 (23 Out 2013 às 22:27)

Neste momento volta a chover com intensidade novamente


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2013 às 22:30)

,  e mais 

Sigo já com 34,6 mm e continua a "encher"


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2013 às 22:31)

voltou a chuva forte por aqui.. e quase a chegar aos 40mm! e que comboio que vem lá direitinho à margem sul


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 22:31)

A margem sul continua a levar com elas todas!

Almada já na casa dos 50 e a caminho dos 60mm.

Das três estações de Almada, uma vai com 59, outra com 58 e a outra com 55mm!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 22:32)

Olhando ás imagens de satélites parece que está tudo muito estático !

Mas deve vir a acalmar dentro de algum tempo ... mas atenção agora entre Evora e Castelo Branco !


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 22:35)

Em Setúbal conta já 39,4mm na ultima hora foi mais de 20mm


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 22:41)

Das 19h às 20h UTC:







E ainda Coruche com 13,8mm.

---------------------

Entretanto Vila Nova da Caparica já ultrapassou os 60mm.

Em Almada:
61,2mm - Vila Nova da Caparica
60,2mm - Escola Fernão M Pinto
56,1mm - Cova da Piedade


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 22:42)

Bom deste Setubal até ao Alto Alentejo deve estar a ser um espetáculo !


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 22:46)

Aqui agora vai chovendo mais fraco sigo com 41,0mm até ao momento

19,5ºC
Rajada máxima antes deste diluvio 51km/h


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 22:48)

A chuva acalmou de novo, passando de forte para fraca a moderada.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2013 às 22:49)

Acalma 1 ou 2 horas, mas vem mais a Oeste


----------



## tigas75 (23 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Eu agradecia que tocasse aqui alguma coisita aqui para os lados de telheiras


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2013 às 23:13)

Já ultrapassou a barreira dos 40 mm

40,4 mm e mais uns bons mm a caminho nos próximos minutos


----------



## Aventureiro75 (23 Out 2013 às 23:17)

52,7 mm é o total do dia até ao momento e a chuva continua a cair uma ou outra vez com alguma intensidade. Se a parte pior ainda está por vir, veremos o total ao fim das 24 horas desde começou a chover a sério.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Out 2013 às 23:17)

Por aqui parou de chover agora 
Veremos como será a madrugada...


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2013 às 23:19)

Setúbal acumulou até agora 44,2mm muito bom!! Agora chove fraco mas mais muito mais virá nas próximas horas com um agravar ainda maior para o dia de amanha! por isso locais a terem mais de 100mm ou 150mm em 24h é muito possivel


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Registam-se inundações e alguns estragos aqui. Durante este evento não sei ao certo mas nas últimas 24 horas a minha estação acusa 55 mm mais os 7,4 que acabei de registar, muitas ruas ficaram e ainda estão inundadas, alguns carros ficaram imobilizados, a vala como sempre transbordou, e ao pé dos correios a vala abateu mesmo em algumas partes e noutras fez precisamente o contrário, não aguentou o caudal e rebentou o passeio, trazendo-o para o meio da estrada.

Algumas lojas e um restaurante meteram água também. 

Tampas de esgoto fora do sítio também é o que não falta, tive a filmar um pouco disto tudo, quando conseguir meto a reportagem... 

Por agora não chove.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2013 às 23:28)

Os bombeiros já por aqui andam...muita água nas últimas horas, de facto!

Desde a meia noite, *51,6mm* acumulados!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2013 às 23:30)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Inicio de noite marcado por intensos períodos de chuva aqui na lezíria Ribatejana, a estação que me serve de referência em Benavente já acumulou 31.8mm.
> 
> Por agora chove com bastante menos intensidade e a mesma estação marca 19.8ºC



As condições mantêm-se, o acumulado já vai nos 36.8mm, veremos se passa dos 40mm


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 23:35)

Tudo calmo por estas bandas.
18,3ºC
Chuviscos
Vento moderado de SO.

Muita animação a caminho.

*EUMETSAT 23H*


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2013 às 23:38)

AnDré disse:


> A margem sul continua a levar com elas todas!
> 
> Almada já na casa dos 50 e a caminho dos 60mm.
> 
> Das três estações de Almada, uma vai com 59, outra com 58 e a outra com 55mm!



Continua a chuva forte que se abate por Almada e arredores há já várias horas. Por Cacilhas, e são dados das 23h30, tenho acumulados *63,1mm*. É impressionante a espaços a quantidade elevada de precipitação que impede qualquer visibilidade para lá dos 5/10 metros.


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2013 às 23:42)

Isto tá grave aqui. Esta foto *NÃO* é da minha autoria. 

Há momentos:







Estive na esplanada fechada do lado esquerdo (em branco) e para sair de lá com o pessoal tive que meter água pelo joelho. O restaurante "Eco" (mesmo em frente, visível ao fim da rua do lado direito) foi o que inundou completamente.


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2013 às 23:46)

Pois, em Corroios é o mesmo de sempre. 

Nesta altura por aqui *67,9mm* e continua a chuva absolutamente diluviana, não há outra maneira de nos referirmos a tamanha carga de água. Espantado estou eu de ainda ir ouvindo ocasionalmente aviões que descolam da Portela passarem aqui por cima.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2013 às 23:47)

Que dia espectacular que está a chegar ao fim, não contava com tanta chuva, 34,4 mm e rate de 195,2 mm/hr .

Neste momento não chove e estão 18,6ºC com vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2013 às 23:50)

*72,1mm* com uma rain rate de 297,7mm/h.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 23:52)

Está imparável aquele "estreito" da margem sul.

As células fazem todas pontaria para o mesmo ponto:


----------



## newlazer (23 Out 2013 às 23:52)

percitação chegou aqui aos 19 mm.

t,act : 19,5ºc


----------



## Jodamensil (23 Out 2013 às 23:53)

Alguem sabe como vai ser durante a noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2013 às 23:53)

A estação amadora de Vila Nova da Caparica acaba de chegar aos *90 mm*. 

link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALA7


----------



## newlazer (23 Out 2013 às 23:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo calmo por estas bandas.
> 18,3ºC
> Chuviscos
> Vento moderado de SO.
> ...



grande animação. vão todos para a festa


----------



## newlazer (23 Out 2013 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação amadora de Vila Nova da Caparica acaba de chegar aos *90 mm*.
> 
> link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALA7



isso é que é chover


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Bom, meia-noite, contas encerradas quanto ao dia 23 de Outubro, *77,6mm* acumulados em Cacilhas na minha LaCrosse ao longo do dia, a ver vamos o que nos reserva este dia 24 que agora começa. 


P.S. E já cá cantam mais 3,1mm. Se não morasse no último andar diria que o vizinho de cima se tinha esquecido de uma torneira aberta!


----------



## Rachie (24 Out 2013 às 00:09)

estou na minha futura casa em cacilhas e neste momento nao ha rua, mas ribeira.   a boa noticia é que a janela velhinha da marquise está a aguentar melhor q as da minha actual casa.


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2013 às 00:17)

chove novamente forte no centro de Lisboa. A madrugada parece que vai ser animada. Já existem algumas inundações na Av. Almirante Reis, junto a Arroios.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 00:20)

Aguaceiro moderado.
18,3ºC
Vento moderado de SO


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 00:23)

*26,5mm *em Setúbal, das 22h às 23h.









> *Proteção Civil registou 191 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo*
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil registou 191 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, entre as 15 e as 22 horas, maioritariamente nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, disse à agência Lusa fonte do comando.
> 
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2013 às 00:26)

Em Paço de Arcos chuva diluviana! Incrivel


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 00:28)

Impressionantes, os acumulados na margem Sul!


Por aqui, após um período de cerca de 3h de chuva, esta volta a caír, embora fraca. 

*1,1 mm* acumulado desde as 00h, com 18,8ºC e 95% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 00:32)

Aguaceiro bastante forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2013 às 00:40)

Levo já 2,8 mm, isto já tá a começar bem .


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2013 às 00:43)

Mesmo assim os acumulados não parecem tão espectaculares como as imagens do jogo de futebol pareciam fazer crer. O campo tinha enormes poças de água.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 00:49)

É agora a vez da margem norte.
(>=10mm desde as 0h)

14,7mm - Parede, Oeiras
10,4mm - Ajuda, Monsanto


Há estações que estão com a hora UTC.
É o caso da estação do Técnico que segue com 53mm e Caneças com 36,8mm.

Altura em que chove com intensidade em Odivelas.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 01:01)

A precipitação voltou a parar. Vou aproveitar o intervalo para fazer uma sesta. 

*6,4 mm* acumulados desde as 00h. 

*124 mm* este mês. *604 mm* este ano.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2013 às 01:02)

Aqui por Coimbra devia estar a chover segundo os modelos mas népia, vamos ver amanha como corre.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Entrámos num novo dia mas a toada mantém-se. 

A estação meteorológica do Serviço de Protecção civil de Benavente que é a estação que tenho seguido quando estou pelo Ribatejo marca 5.6mm desde as 0h. Olhando pelo satélite a chuva parece ter condições para continuar.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2013 às 01:16)

Cheguei agora a casa de mais uma volta habitual em situações destas e devo dizer que nunca tinha visto tantos estragos como hoje. 

Há estradas debaixo de meio metro de água, houve uma ponte de madeira de grande porte no alto do moinho que foi arrancada e arrastada até à estrada, havia pessoas a tirarem água de dentro das vivendas, o caudal da vala tinha uma força bruta... 

Nas últimas 24 horas caíram 75,9 mm. 

Hora de aproveitar a pausa e ir descansar, daqui a 4 horas trabalho... 

Amanhã há mais.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2013 às 01:19)

Lightning disse:


> Hora de aproveitar a pausa e ir descansar, daqui a 4 horas trabalho...



Meteorologia acima de tudo


----------



## Aventureiro75 (24 Out 2013 às 01:27)

AnDré disse:


> *26,5mm *em Setúbal, das 22h às 23h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta noticia do Jornal de noticias está errada a respeito acerca dos alertas, 
estes são os alertas actualizados.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/

O dia de ontem acabou com uns excelentes 58 mm de precipitação. Depois da meia-noite, já acumulou mais 4,2 mm, mas a chuva neste momento parou. E durante esta 5ªfeira ainda vai haver mais festa, basta ver as imagens de satélite.


----------



## peteluis (24 Out 2013 às 06:23)

Pcanceira, chove continuamente e com intensidade à varias horas.


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2013 às 07:21)

Acumulados totais do dia de ontem em parte da margem sul, com destaque para o concelho de Almada.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 07:27)

Boas  

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fortíssimo.
*18,8ºC*
Vento moderado de *SE*
_____

*EUMETSAT 7H:15M*


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 08:27)

Boas

Em Setúbal acabou de cair outra carga daquelas!!

O acumulado desde as 00h vai em 13,6mm mas o melhor ainda está para vir e por aqui deve ser mais pela tarde e noite...

19,3ºC a mínima até agora foi 19,1ºC 

Humidade em 99%

rain rate máximo até agora 95,2mm/h (04:20)


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 08:28)

Um foto aqui de Setúbal das inundações da noite de ontem!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 10:08)

*Acumulados de ontem*

*Baixa,Lisboa*: *70,1 mm*
*Setubal*: *64,8 mm*
*Gago Coutinho,Lisboa*: *52,2 mm*
*Tapada da Ajuda,Lisboa*: *51,8 mm*
*Barreiro*: *41,1 mm*
*Cabo Raso,Cascais*: *23,9 mm*
_____


Neste momento, chuva moderada,*19,2ºC* e vento forte do quadrante *Sul*.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 10:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Acumulados de ontem*
> 
> 
> *Setubal*: *64,8 mm*
> ...



Ontem não caíram 64,8mm em Setúbal!!

Nas ultimas 24h aqui caíram 58,4mm

Ontem 45mm!


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2013 às 10:29)

Olhando para o radar, vem ai um carreirinho em direção á AML que cuidado com ele! 

Isto vai animar...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 10:31)

...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 10:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> ...



ok mas esse valor só de ontem não pode ser, estou perto dessa estação do IPMA


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 10:40)

miguel disse:


> ok mas esse valor só de ontem não pode ser, estou perto dessa estação do IPMA



Já se viu que ontem pequenos Km tem feito enormes diferenças ... e por isso porque é que não pode ter corrido .... o mais fácil é olhares para o teu registo horário e comparares com o do IPMA !


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2013 às 10:41)

miguel disse:


> ok mas esse valor só de ontem não pode ser, estou perto dessa estação do IPMA



Não haverá um desfasamento por exemplo com horário UTC ou não UTC?

A diferença não é muito grande e pode haver um ligeiro factor a causar a variação..


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Chove com bastante intensidade e puxada a vento forte de sul.

18,2mm em Caneças.

E já se superou os 150mm mensais!

E 901mm anuais!


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 10:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Já se viu que ontem pequenos Km tem feito enormes diferenças ... e por isso porque é que não pode ter corrido .... o mais fácil é olhares para o teu registo horário e comparares com o do IPMA !



Porque estamos a falar de uma distancia de menos de 2km se me falarem de ontem até hoje até acreditava assim não me venham com historias ontem apenas é impossível e tenho dito...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 10:43)

Estas diferenças, por exemplo, são impressionantes.



Geiras disse:


> Acumulados totais do dia de ontem em parte da margem sul, com destaque para o concelho de Almada.


____

Chove a potes!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2013 às 10:45)

Boas

Durante a noite acordei várias vezes devido à chuva forte a embater nas persianas. 

De momento chove forte batida a vento forte, e não promete parar.

Desde a meia-noite a estação de Caneças acumulou 18,4mm


----------



## tucha (24 Out 2013 às 10:46)

JAlves disse:


> Olhando para o radar, vem ai um carreirinho em direção á AML que cuidado com ele!
> 
> Isto vai animar...



Por aqui (Telheiras) já animou e bem...

Chove torrencialmente e está um vento que até assobia...


----------



## trepkos (24 Out 2013 às 10:48)

Noite de intensa chuva por Lisboa, trânsito caótico e muitos acidentes.

Na viagem Lisboa - Montemor pela N4 raramente consegui passar os 60 km/h com chuva intensa, vento forte e muitas situações de lençóis de água com uma dimensão razoável, situação muito perigosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 10:50)

Chove muito!
Grande ventania!
Foi registada agora uma rajada de *64 km/h*.
___

A estação da Parede (5,5 kms de Alcabideche), segue com *33,2 mm*


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Out 2013 às 10:51)

Tremenda chuvada sobre o Marquês neste momento


----------



## Jmsampaio (24 Out 2013 às 10:52)

Rio de Mouro (Sintra) - chove com bastante intensidade, com muito vento á mistura


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 10:55)

Intensidade do vento por aqui.







PS: Numa altura em que chove torrencialmente. A visibilidade é extremamente reduzida agora.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 10:55)

miguel disse:


> Porque estamos a falar de uma distancia de menos de 2km se me falarem de ontem até hoje até acreditava assim não me venham com historias ontem apenas é impossível e tenho dito...



Impossivel estes dados diz que não é impossivel e parecem-me perfeitamente correctos, olha bem as diferenças entre estações nos posts atrás !

*Setubal*
Hora mm
15 - 3,8
16 - 3,5
17 - 2,6
18 - 7,3
19 - 6
20 - 4,5
21 - 3,8
22 - 26,5
23 - 6,2
24 - 0,1

As horas estão em UTC !
Ou seja os 26,5 mm registados em Setubal corresponde á precipitação ocorrida entre as 22h e as 23h horas locais !


----------



## tucha (24 Out 2013 às 10:56)

Já existe nova imagem de radar do Ipma, gostava aqui de a inserir mas não sei como...

Zona de Lisboa e Setubal a continuar a ser bem regada...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2013 às 11:01)

Imagem de Radar (Refletividade) assustadora

Neste momento


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 11:03)

miguel disse:


> ok mas esse valor só de ontem não pode ser, estou perto dessa estação do IPMA



Miguel, ontem, num espaço de 3-4km, havia diferenças de 40mm ou mais. (De Almada para Corroios).

Vê os dados horários e compara com os teus:


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2013 às 11:04)

AnDré disse:


> Intensidade do vento por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom Dia André, acabei de observar na tua foto uma coisa que me chamou a atenção.
O que é isto que está rodeado com um circulo amarelo, André e membros do fórum?


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 11:05)

Chuvada por aqui acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortes!

16,6mm 

rajada máxima até agora 64km/h

Total das ultimas 24h 61,2mm


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 11:07)

AnDré disse:


> Miguel, ontem, num espaço de 3-4km, havia diferenças de 40mm ou mais. (De Almada para Corroios).
> 
> Vê os dados horários e compara com os teus:
> 
> [ ...IMG]http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/181/1nfa.png[/IMG]



De salientar que nessa zona a precipitação em vez de Sudoeste para Nordeste inclinava e tomava a direcção de Oeste para Leste .....
Isso explica a diferença de valores entre estações !


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2013 às 11:08)

água na lente da câmara...


----------



## tucha (24 Out 2013 às 11:08)

Miguel96 disse:


> Imagem de Radar (Refletividade) assustadora
> 
> Neste momento



Ui, Ui, todo o Litoral centro a ser bem "castigado"...

Por aqui continuam as rajadas bem jeitosas, (até mete medo)...e a chuva sem parar. 

E já agora obrigado por teres colocado aqui a imagem...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 11:08)

Parou, por enquanto. 
Chuvada brutal

A estação da  Parede está nos *37 mm*.


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2013 às 11:09)

Ou não tenho nada, ou tenho "quase" tudo.

*37,4mm* até ás 11h05m.

Estou a gostar! Continuem!


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 11:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bom Dia André, acabei de observar na tua foto uma coisa que me chamou a atenção.
> O que é isto que está rodeado com um circulo amarelo, André e membros do fórum?






Agreste disse:


> água na lente da câmara...



Nem mais! Com este vento e esta chuva, é impossível filmar de janela aberta sem molhar a lente.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2013 às 11:14)

Parece que as células segundo o Radar do ipma (Refletividade) estão mais intensas na região de Lisboa.
Se alguém discordar que diga.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 11:14)

O vento rodou para Oeste, a temperatura desceu um pouco, actuais *17,7ºC* (minima do dia).

Tudo tranquilo.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bom Dia André, acabei de observar na tua foto uma coisa que me chamou a atenção.
> O que é isto que está rodeado com um circulo amarelo, André e membros do fórum?



As imagens de reflectividade são algo severas para essa zona...há pontos a laranja!

Assim à primeira vista diria que era um tornado...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Mais um dia de céu roto, isto tá bonito , levo já 17,4 mm e ainda agora a festa começou.


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Out 2013 às 11:16)

Por Lisboa, chuva abundante e vento com rajadas fortes. Espera-se que assim continue durante todo o dia de hoje, a não ser que haja uma mudança radical nas variáveis meteorológicas; 

A imagem do satélite e previsões várias dão a indicação da continuação deste tempo tempestuoso com temperatura amena. Uma superfície frontal fria, muito activa, vai atravessar hoje o país.

Ainda não ouvi o trovão, como está também previsto.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 11:17)

AnDré disse:


> Nem mais! Com este vento e esta chuva, é impossível filmar de janela aberta sem molhar a lente.



 cala-te boca... parecia-me mesmo um tornado mas assim num ângulo um bocado esquesito...


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 11:18)

AnDré disse:


> Nem mais! Com este vento e esta chuva, é impossível filmar de janela aberta sem molhar a lente.



nesse aspecto eu tenho sorte na maior parte das vezes.a minha varanda é resguardada


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 11:18)

AnDré disse:


> Miguel, ontem, num espaço de 3-4km, havia diferenças de 40mm ou mais. (De Almada para Corroios).
> 
> Vê os dados horários e compara com os teus:



Pois nesse periudo mais critico da noite tive a volta de 25mm nessa hora mas nas horas anteriores foi fazendo a diferença de facto


----------



## Brunomc (24 Out 2013 às 11:18)

trovoadas disse:


> As imagens de reflectividade são algo severas para essa zona...há pontos a laranja!
> 
> Assim à primeira vista diria que era um tornado...



Nota-se muito bem que não é, não queriam mais nada


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 11:19)

Continua chuva moderada a forte batida a vento forte 18,2mm está para durar!

19,9ºC


----------



## lsalvador (24 Out 2013 às 11:19)

Por Caneças chove a potes, em pouco tempo passou dos 18.2m para os actuais 36.2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2013 às 11:22)

E durante esta brutal chuvada, que continua, falta a luz durante a aula de informática... 

Tenho pena de quem esteja neste momento na rua, pois isto é uma autêntica torneira aberta sem arranjo


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 11:24)

Vamos a ver se sobre alguma coisa de jeito para mim mais logo .... ou se por tradição já o Sotavento fica sempre com os "restos" !


----------



## Sanxito (24 Out 2013 às 11:25)

AnDré disse:


> Miguel, ontem, num espaço de 3-4km, havia diferenças de 40mm ou mais. (De Almada para Corroios).
> 
> Vê os dados horários e compara com os teus:



Boas.
Eu ontem obtive 52.4mm entre as 00h00 e as 24h00, enquanto o lightning registou 75.9mm
Moramos a 1,5Km de distância, talvez menos um pouco até...


----------



## lsalvador (24 Out 2013 às 11:25)

Caneças


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2013 às 11:27)

As Células estão a dirigir-se para o interior não é?
E parece que estão a ficar mais severas.

Imagem Radar da Refletividade


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2013 às 11:36)

Bom dia 

Depois de (mais) uma boa rega ainda há pouco, tocada a vento forte de Sudoeste, já levo hoje acumulados 22,1mm. 

Restantes dados: pressão 1008hpa, humidade 100% e temperatura 19,9ºC.





P.S. E eis que volta a chover com grande intensidade (que novidade )


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 11:37)

Há meia hora aqui.


(Não estava nevoeiro, não. )

Entretanto o vento rodou para OSO.
Água por todo o lado:


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 11:38)

Rajadas muito fortes agora!! a maior 69km/h

20,4mm


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2013 às 11:40)

Lisboa agora! (perdão, Saigão). 


não tenho nenhum estaleiro de obras mas isto era uma das coisas que gostava de tentar... uma travessia do tejo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2013 às 11:48)

Acumulados ontem 45,8 mm.

Rate máximo de 182,8 mm/h ao início da noite.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia  

Em Coimbra também está a chover bem, chuva moderada e persistente.
Temperatura actual: *18,2ºC*

Acumulados até às 10h:
Coimbra (Bencanta): *19,4mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *16,5mm*

Ansião já vai com *38mm* acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2013 às 11:49)

Hoje já com 29,4mm acumulados.

Nas últimas 24h já são mais de 70 mm.


----------



## romeupaz (24 Out 2013 às 11:50)

31,6mm de Acumulado por Leiria 
Rajada mais forte 78,8 km/h às 11:43


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2013 às 11:51)

AnDré disse:


> Há meia hora aqui.
> 
> Chuva forte 24Out2013 - YouTube



Muito bom! Quase parece aqueles vídeos que circulam da net da passagens de furacões/tempestades tropicais. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui a noite foi de chuva, mas não tanto como esperava. Por agora vão se sucedendo períodos de chuva alternando com períodos de acalmia, o vento esse tem se mantido moderado com rajadas fortes nas ultimas horas.

Por Benavente 17.3mm desde a meia noite a somar aos 36.8mm de ontem e aos 14.7mm de anteontem, o que faz deste evento um óptimo evento de chuva, e ainda não acabou .


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 11:54)

Agreste disse:


> Lisboa agora! (perdão, Saigão).
> 
> http://youtu.be/7odAbL3Ygts
> 
> não tenho nenhum estaleiro de obras mas isto era uma das coisas que gostava de tentar... uma travessia do tejo.



Se alguém não reparou reparem que o barco não tem motor !


----------



## BrOliveira (24 Out 2013 às 12:00)

romeupaz disse:


> 31,6mm de Acumulado por Leiria
> Rajada mais forte 78,8 km/h às 11:43



Aqui também tivemos à alguns minutos o mesmo vento, mas na aldeia a electricidade foi abaixo  e não pude fazer leitura.

Acumulado de hoje: 30.9 mm


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 12:02)

Bem que diluvio já vou nos 29,0mm com um rain rate máximo de 104,8mm/h

ultimas 24h 73,4mm


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2013 às 12:03)

Chuva forte agora e quase sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 12:03)

Esta manha chuvosa tem causado alguns problemas no concelho de Cascais, inúmeras inundações e algumas quedas de arvores.

A zona da Malveira da Serra/Janes é a área mais afectada.
_____

Chuva moderada e vento forte.

A estação da Parede(Cascais) vai nos *40,4 mm*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2013 às 12:09)

Bom dia Todos! 
Por aqui desde esta madrugada até agora o vento tem estado bastante forte e chove por vezes de forma intensa.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 12:22)

chuva mais fraca agora 31mm desde as 00h e 75,4mm ultimas 24h 

Temperatura em queda e estão agora 17,6ºC mínima do dia a ser feita a meio do dia hehe


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Depois de um período de chuva bastante forte, agora acalmou e já não chove.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Out 2013 às 12:42)

Em Caneças da meia-noite até agora mais de 40mm.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (24 Out 2013 às 12:49)

Hoje já vou com um acumulado de 38,9 mm e com um acumulado das ultimas 24 horas de 96,9 mm. Neste momento parou de chover, mas esteve a chover intensamente nas ultimas 2 horas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Parou de chover agora mas o vento ainda persiste com alguma intensidade


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2013 às 12:57)

Está a escurecer de novo. Parece que a chuva afinal veio para ficar por mais um tempo. o vento agora está com rajadas bastante fortes!


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2013 às 13:04)

Acalmia momentânea nesta altura, 24,1mm acumulados até ao momento. Contudo a Oeste começa a ficar bastante escuro, não deve tardar a chover de novo.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 13:07)

Vai haver de novo agravamento nesta zona ai a partir das 14h vem lá mais carga de SW


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 13:39)

miguel disse:


> Vai haver de novo agravamento nesta zona ai a partir das 14h vem lá mais carga de SW



Será????Tou a achar isto muito calmo....


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2013 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma manhã marca por períodos de chuva forte por agora o Sol brilha entre as nuvens e não chove. Será que a chuva já ficou por aqui? 
Olhando para a imagem de satélite parece que a parte mais intensa já passou mas ainda é provável a passagem de alguns aguaceiros, mas veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.

20.8mm em Benavente


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2013 às 14:02)

E pronto, estabilizou nos *40.4mm*.

 Será que ainda se arranja mais qualquer coisita para hoje???


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 14:06)

Segundo o radar, vão entrar aqui na zona mais aguaceiros moderados/fortes.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2013 às 14:20)

Reportagem feita pela SIC onde mostra alguns dos sítios por onde andei ontem e também os estragos causados:

(O restaurante de que vos falei ontem e também a situação da ponte arrancada e arrastada)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/10/24/casas-e-restaurantes-inundados-em-corroios-seixal

Quando esta situação de tempo severo finalmente acalmar tentarei colocar aqui a minha reportagem pessoal.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 14:26)

Hey!

Manhã algo agitada, especialmente cerca das 11h. Tenho *29,7 mm* acumulados.

19,9ºC de temperatura, com 95% de humidade. Durante o pico da precipitação tive uma mínima de *17,3ºC*.

1009 hPa de pressão e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 14:27)

Chuva forte!


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2013 às 14:27)

Trovoada! Finalmente!


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 14:30)

aqui ainda nada....


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2013 às 14:35)

E já lá vão 5 trovões!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (24 Out 2013 às 14:35)

Já se ouve a bela da trovoada bem ao longe, mas o que é certo, é que ela anda ai!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2013 às 14:36)

Por aqui vento com rajadas bem fortes! Por enquanto não chove. Virá trovoada a caminho?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2013 às 14:36)

Chuva de regresso, de forma intensa como tem vindo a ser hábito. A ver se essa tal trovoada aqui chega


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 14:37)

Aguaceiro forte! E pela primeira vez neste evento, ouvi um trovão! 

*30,7 mm*.


----------



## fhff (24 Out 2013 às 14:38)

Por aqui, em Colares, já se ouvem os trovões.


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2013 às 14:38)

fhff disse:


> Por aqui, em Colares, já se ouvem os trovões.



Trovão absolutamente brutal!!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 14:39)

Aguaceiro brutal!! grande raio!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 14:40)

PORRAAAAA QUE BOMBAAA

Estou a filmar tudo.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 14:41)

Trovoada bastante frequente, e cada vez mais audível! 

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2013 às 14:44)

Ainda não consegui ouvir trovão nenhum 
Vento forte...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2013 às 14:46)

Já a oiço ao longe, mas penso que passará a Norte...


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2013 às 14:48)

Aqui já ouvi 4 trovões. 
A estação MeteoOeiras acumula 21mm,bem menos que na Parede. Tem sempre menos precipitação que a estação da Parede nestes eventos...

Por agora chuvisca e já não se ouve trovoada.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2013 às 14:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já a oiço ao longe, mas penso que passará a Norte...



Pois... acho que não vou ter sorte desta vez


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2013 às 14:51)

Relatos de bastante trovoada na zona de Manique-Cascais. Por aqui ainda nada.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 14:51)

Durante os últimos minutos, o _céu_ escorregou e deu um tambolhão por aqui. Precipitação fortíssima!

*35,2 mm* acumulados. Ainda se ouve alguma trovoada.

18,6ºC.


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2013 às 14:54)

Não foi o mais forte mas foi o que apanhei...  nada de especial que é só barulho...


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2013 às 14:56)

Depois de uma acalmia entre o final da manhã e o inicio da tarde, eis que voltam os fortes aguaceiros:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2013 às 14:56)

Aí está ela!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Canal 13 do meo com trovoada em directo!! ahah


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2013 às 14:59)

O trajeto das descargas eletricas encontra-se a norte daqui 
De qualquer modo caiu mais um aguaceiro forte, tocado a vento forte.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2013 às 15:03)

Por agora tudo calmo. 

A estação de Coimbra (Bencanta) tem um acumulado de *38,8mm*.


----------



## manchester (24 Out 2013 às 15:04)

Manhã caótica na Figueira da Foz após horas de chuva intensa:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJzEMyg6mCk#t=91"]Especial - Fortes Chuvas Registadas na Figueira da Foz 24/10/2013 - YouTube[/ame]

P.S: o video é totalmente dedicado ao caos provocado pela chuva, ele arranca a meio, para quem quiser ver coloque do inicio


----------



## tucha (24 Out 2013 às 15:08)

E depois de um periodo de mais acalmia entre o meio dia e agora, chove neste momento de forma torrencial aqui em Telheiras (daquela forma que até quase faz fumo...) 

Mas vem  ai mais uma pausa, tão depressa chove torrencial como automáticamente pára...vamos ver até quando...


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 15:09)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ainda não consegui ouvir trovão nenhum
> Vento forte...



ainda nao ouvi nem vi nada aqui


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2013 às 15:24)

Caneças segue com *44,8mm*


----------



## cactus (24 Out 2013 às 15:25)

Chuva fraca vento moderado com rajadas 20,1ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 15:39)

Boas pessoal

Aqui vai um pequeno video do relampago que caiu aqui perto, na Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 15:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Aqui vai um pequeno video do relampago que caiu aqui perto, na Serra de Sintra.
> 
> http://youtu.be/f6xS4zdtYrg



grande raio.estremeceu tudo!!!!!


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 15:49)

Aqui vai chovendo mas fraco! acumulados 32,0mm até ao momento mas o pior ainda não passou e atenção ao fim da tarde que vai ser complicado nesta zona!

19,8ºC


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2013 às 15:50)

Beeemmm, aproximam-se uns bombardeiros de SW que, vai lá vai.

Onde cair, vai ser a valer!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 15:55)

Trovão Almada disse:


> grande raio.estremeceu tudo!!!!!



Afinal de contas foi aqui perto apenas 800 metros,caiu num vale.


----------



## tucha (24 Out 2013 às 15:57)

Tudo estranhamente calmo neste momento..nem chuva nem vento...

Será que ainda aqui vai chegar uma trovoadazinha??? 

Isso é que era...

Quais as hipoteses de isso ainda vir a acontecer, alguem sabe??


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 15:57)

Vídeo interessante, ainda deu para ver o raio/clarão, aqui nem isso, apenas som e chuva.

E por falar em chuva, uma sequência da fumaça que fazia ao bater na parede, há cerca de 1h.






---

Sigo com *39,4 mm* acumulados e 19,2ºC.


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 16:01)

tucha disse:


> Tudo estranhamente calmo neste momento..nem chuva nem vento...
> 
> Será que ainda aqui vai chegar uma trovoadazinha???
> 
> ...



Por este andar não ha nada.pelos vistos só a zona de sintra é que foi comtemplada há pouco.Por aqui também gostava de assistir a uma boas trovoadas mas como de costume o melhor passa sempre ao lado


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2013 às 16:06)

Já viram o que está a SW ? Parece forte !


----------



## romeupaz (24 Out 2013 às 16:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Aqui vai um pequeno video do relampago que caiu aqui perto, na Serra de Sintra.
> 
> http://youtu.be/f6xS4zdtYrg



Bom, que estoiro... a câmara abanou e tudo...

__________

Leiria com acumulado de 35,9 mm


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 16:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já viram o que está a SW ? Parece forte !



tenho estado a seguir no radar.será que apanhamos algo?
ja tenho tudo a postos


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2013 às 16:09)

romeupaz disse:


> Bom, que estoiro... a câmara abanou e tudo...



Nada bate o deste video (18/10/2013), que encontrei partilhado noutro fórum. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=632244936825666&set=vb.100001204950765&type=2&theater


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 16:09)

romeupaz disse:


> Bom, que estoiro... a câmara abanou e tudo...
> 
> __________
> 
> Leiria com acumulado de 35,9 mm



verdade.dá para ver que na casa em frente uma pessoa que estava na janela,assustou-se ao ribombar do trovão


----------



## zejorge (24 Out 2013 às 16:15)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, estamos perante um dilúvio....

Acumulados 45,4 mm tendo atingido uma rainrate de *240,0 mm/h* às 15:06 UTC.

Temperatura nos 18,5 º com vento a soprar por vezes forte e tendo registado uma rajada de 35,4 kmh.


----------



## Mix (24 Out 2013 às 16:16)

Trovoada em Tomar... 

Por enquanto um só raio, mas bem audível... Foi potente... 

Chove forte...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2013 às 16:24)

AnDré disse:


> Depois de uma acalmia entre o final da manhã e o inicio da tarde, eis que voltam os fortes aguaceiros:



Boa tarde malta,

Tenho quase a certeza que a célula mais a laranja nesta imagem de radar tinha uma wallcloud.
Por volta das 15h, estava em Cascais, e a Nordeste pareceu-me mesmo, mas estava a conduzir e não consegui tirar foto. Entretanto quando parei já a chuva tinha escondido o que queria fotografar.


----------



## Aspvl (24 Out 2013 às 16:25)

JAlves disse:


> Nada bate o deste video (18/10/2013), que encontrei partilhado noutro fórum.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=632244936825666&set=vb.100001204950765&type=2&theater



JAlves, vou discordar! Este vídeo do Trovão Almada é deveras impressionante!



minuto 2:41


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2013 às 16:28)

Aspvl disse:


> JAlves, vou discordar! Este vídeo do Trovão Almada é deveras impressionante!
> 
> minuto 2:41



Muito bom, mas acho o outro mais fantástico/brutal/medonho!


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 16:34)

Aspvl disse:


> JAlves, vou discordar! Este vídeo do Trovão Almada é deveras impressionante!
> 
> Trovoada Almada Fev/2013 176 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Quando filmei este video, estava na minha varanda sem o tripé.O raio que aparece aos 2:41 foi proximo o suficiente que senti uma sensação estranha no meu braço.Foi brutal.


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 16:36)

JAlves disse:


> Muito bom, mas acho o outro mais fantástico/brutal/medonho!



J.Alves, sem duvida o video colocado por si aqui no forum é de meter respeito.Reparei também que foi muito proximo da pessoa que o estava a filmar.É fascinante mas ao mesmo tempo perigoso.Por isso a quando da ocorrência destas trovoadas, ha que tomar as devidas precauções.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Reparem:
 a normal climatológica de outubro marca 100,8 mm para lisboa. A normal.
Este mês já vou com 173mm

só hoje 42,4mm.

ISto é tão típico de finais de outubro.  Toda a gente a dizer que nunca mais chove e depois...


----------



## tucha (24 Out 2013 às 16:43)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Quando filmei este video, estava na minha varanda sem o tripé.O raio que aparece aos 2:41 foi proximo o suficiente que senti uma sensação estranha no meu braço.Foi brutal.



Ca medo... estas manifestações da natureza são fabulásticas mas metem muito respeitinho...

Um pequeno offtopic, gosto deste video mas o mais brutal que já vi aqui pelo forum foi um de Faro do ano passado, agora não me recordo de quem, duma trovoada medonha que atacou bem o Sul do Pais...aquele até eu me arrepio e estou a ver em casa e pelo PC, imagino lá ao pé dele...!


----------



## jorgeanimal (24 Out 2013 às 16:47)

Vi a chegada dessa célula em directo numa webcam aí para esses lados e realmente parecia que era algo parecida com isso


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2013 às 16:52)

É a loucura na margem sul do tejo. Mais chuva forte a caminho !!


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 16:55)

tucha disse:


> Ca medo... estas manifestações da natureza são fabulásticas mas metem muito respeitinho...
> 
> Um pequeno offtopic, gosto deste video mas o mais brutal que já vi aqui pelo forum foi um de Faro do ano passado, agora não me recordo de quem, duma trovoada medonha que atacou bem o Sul do Pais...aquele até eu me arrepio e estou a ver em casa e pelo PC, imagino lá ao pé dele...!



ainda hoje me arrepio quando vejo o video no pc.Daqui a nada vou postar aqui um pequeno video que fiz na noite de dia 18 quando uma boa célula passou aqui proximo.Ja que hoje não dá trovoada meto os videos para a malta


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 17:11)

malta tal como prometido aqui está o video de dia 18.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 17:29)

Boas, tudo tranquilo, já não chove desde a passagem da tal célula,ou seja 14:50.

Céu encoberto
Vento moderado 
*19,1ºC*
____

Deve estar animado na faixa costeira Sines-Comporta.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2013 às 17:39)

Boas, a partir das 9 da manhã e até cerca das 11 e meia ocorreu chuva ininterrupta muito forte aqui pla Figueira, o que conjugado com a subida da maré levou a inundações generalizadas, as Abadias mesmo ao pé de minha casa transformaram-se num enorme lago e o mesmo aconteceu à zona do jardim, tendo a água entrado em muitas lojas e habitações como por exemplo o núcleo do Sporting; tenho que dizer que apesar de ter podido observar a violência da chuva, tava a ter aulas nessa altura e quase tudo o que vos digo vi em imagens ou ouvi de familiares, pois com a descida da maré apenas ficaram algumas "poças gigantes" como prova do que tinha acontecido.
Desde essa altura que praticamente não chove (felizmente) apesar de o céu continuar bem carregado e de o vento soprar com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 17:55)

A animação que vinha para a margem sul está a se transformar num belo fiasco, vai chovendo muito fraco por aqui e o melhor está a passar aqui a sul


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 17:58)

miguel disse:


> A animação que vinha para a margem sul está a se transformar num belo fiasco, vai chovendo muito fraco por aqui e o melhor está a passar aqui a sul



concordo.Ou é mais a sul ou mais a norte.nunca é em cheio.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2013 às 18:03)

Trovão Almada disse:


> concordo.Ou é mais a sul ou mais a norte.nunca é em cheio.



Desculpa mas eu não queria levar com a atividade elétrica em cheio


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 18:27)

está muito escuro em Almada


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2013 às 19:00)

mas que chuvadas ontem à noite, hoje de madrugada e hoje de manhã, já há muito tempo que não via destes assim   várias inundações aqui nestas zonas


----------



## newlazer (24 Out 2013 às 19:01)

boas

t,max : 21,1ºc

t,act : 19,7ºc

precipitação : 12,7 mm


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2013 às 19:17)

Boa tarde.

Manhã chuvosa que tornou este dia o segundo que mais precipitação acumulou este ano (32,5mm de 19JAN).

Precip: 29,2mm

Tactual: 20,1ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Temperatura mínima 17,4ºC era 12h:21m a máxima foi de 20,3ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 69km/h (11:34)

Precipitação desde as 00h 35,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2013 às 20:24)

Duas células a caminho da Margem Sul.. 

Neste momento, continua a chover, mas fraco.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2013 às 20:28)

parece que sim.. se bem que parecem-me querer deslocar-se um pouco mais a sul talvez zona de Setúbal, e também deixar ver se elas se aguentam até chegar a terra e se estou enganado e venham para aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2013 às 20:40)

Vêm direitinhas


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2013 às 20:44)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vêm direitinhas



vêm mesmo.deixa ver se nao perdem força no mar...que habitualmente é o que acontece....


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2013 às 20:44)

Boas. Depois de um dia de muito vento e chuva intensa a situaçao tornouse calma por agora. agora só gostava de saber se é prevista alguma atividade elétrica para esta região.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2013 às 20:48)

Trovão Almada disse:


> vêm mesmo.deixa ver se nao perdem força no mar...que habitualmente é o que acontece....



Nos últimos dias só têm ganho força no mar. E esta está mesmo a ganhar !


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 20:51)

Boas noites

Tudo calmo.

*19,1ºC*
Céu encoberto
Vento moderado


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2013 às 21:06)

*Inundações transformaram Abadias num lago e provocaram aluimento de terras em Buarcos*

As inundações desta manhã na Figueira da Foz transformaram o parque das Abadias num enorme lago e provocaram um deslizamento de terras em Buracos, na rua da Fonte Nova, atingindo uma viatura que se encontrava estacionada, sem ocupantes.

A combinação das chuvas diluvianas com a maré alta provou dezenas de inundações na cidade. Vários estabelecimentos comerciais e habitações foram afetados, sobretudo na Figueira da Foz e em Buarcos.




















































Diário As Beiras


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2013 às 21:32)

volta a chover com alguma intensidade 
edit: chuva forte agora


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Estou a ver no Euclid que essas céluas têm alguma actividade eléctrica! a ver vamos..


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Shiiii que diluviu!!!


----------



## Aspvl (24 Out 2013 às 21:48)

Chove torrencialmente em Lisboa!!


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2013 às 21:57)

neste momento já está mais fraco, vai chovendo moderadamente, isto já tem mais água que alcatrão


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2013 às 22:10)

Por aqui reina a pasmaceira.
*18,9ºC*
Vento moderado a forte de SO.


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2013 às 22:13)

Sigo com 40,8mm, momento em que regressa a chuva. Vi um relâmpago a SO mas muito longe, não se ouviu o trovão.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2013 às 22:14)

Aguaceiro forte, neste momento. 

*41,6 mm* acumulados, 18,8ºC.


*159 mm* este mês, *639 mm* este ano.


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2013 às 22:28)

Voltou a chuva forte. Desde hà 20 minutos que chove com intensidade.


----------



## Raposeira (24 Out 2013 às 22:29)

Por Almeirim chove a potes e já ouvi um trovão!!


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2013 às 22:36)

bem ja acalmou so pinga agora 35mm de hoje e 128mm de hoje + ontem


----------



## cactus (24 Out 2013 às 22:41)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade , alias pouco parou o dia inteiro !


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 22:58)

Aqui vai chovendo e o acumulado vai em 39,0mm desde as 00h e 83,6mm ontem e hoje!

Temperatura 17,8ºC


----------



## zejorge (24 Out 2013 às 23:03)

Mais um fortíssimo aguaceiro, acompanhado de uma descarga eléctrica. Acumulado *65,4 mm*, e temperatura nos 17,8 º.


----------



## Mix (24 Out 2013 às 23:04)

Aqui chove com intensidade.. 

Também vi uma raio para sul..


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2013 às 23:06)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vai chovendo e o acumulado vai em 39,0mm desde as 00h e 83,6mm ontem e hoje!
> 
> Temperatura 17,8ºC



ou seja, entre ontem e hoje tens quase a normal climatológica para precipitação para todo o mês de outubro. 

É mesmo típico!.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 23:12)

c.bernardino disse:


> ou seja, entre ontem e hoje tens quase a normal climatológica para precipitação para todo o mês de outubro.
> 
> É mesmo típico!.



sim  e até estava a correr mal o mês já em Setembro foi igual em 5 dias os últimos do mês fez deste Setembro o que registo mais precipitação desde 2010 

40,0mm e 17,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2013 às 23:23)

Continua a chover, embora de forma fraca. 43,8mm acumulados desde a meia noite. Somando à precipitação que caiu ontem, totaliza um valor de 97,2mm.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2013 às 23:37)

O areal da Figueira ficou transformado num lago: 






fonte











fonte


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 00:10)

O dia de ontem fica marcado por 22,6 mm.

A máxima foi de 20,0 e a mínima de 17,2ºC, rajada máxima de 74 km/h.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 00:13)

Boa noite!

O acumulado em Benavente no dia 24 foi de *30.7mm*. 

De momento não chove por aqui.

Veremos se ainda temos direito a alguns aguaceiros no dia que agora começa, mas a tendência vai ser de uma diminuição da instabilidade ao longo do dia.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (25 Out 2013 às 00:33)

Agora que acabou o dia de 5ªfeira, a minha estação acaba com um acumulado de 39 mm. Depois das       13 Horas, pouco têm sido os aguaceiros que têm caído por aqui, e quando caiem são fracos, e trovoada nem sinal dela. Esperemos que ainda apareça alguma actividade eléctrica durante esta madrugada e o resto do dia de 6ªfeira.
O total deste diluvio que ocorreu nesta 4ªfeira e 5ªfeira fica por uns excelentes 135,9 mm.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2013 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
Após as chuvadas torrenciais de ontem, manhã calma aqui pelo Marquês. Céu bastante nublado mas já vi algum azul, vento fraco e está mais frio que ontem - o termómetro marca 17º. Na verdade, na minha correria da tarde entre Repartições e Conservatórias houve momentos que pensei estar em S. Tomé - calor e humidade para dar e vender  Agora que parecem estar repostos os níveis de águas necessários, que tal uns dias de frio intenso e céu azul? Eu gostava


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 09:50)

Algumas células têm vindo a aproximar-se da costa ocidental. Vamos ver se entram em terra com pujança, ou se ficam somente junto à costa.






Webcam da Praia Grande, Sintra


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2013 às 09:59)

Segundos os modelos, vão entrar 

Vamos aguardar. 

Neste momento céu nublado e 18.5ºC.


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2013 às 10:10)

AndréFrade disse:


> Segundos os modelos, vão entrar
> 
> Vamos aguardar.
> 
> Neste momento céu nublado e 18.5ºC.



Bons dias! Chove moderado á 10 minutos por aqui.
Estive a ver as imagens de radar do IPMAe estão-se a formar umas células junto á costa e que poderam chegar aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 10:13)

Esta a roncar, a Oeste e NO. 
O céu está brutal.


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2013 às 10:19)

Thomar disse:


> Bons dias! Chove moderado á 10 minutos por aqui.
> Estive a ver as imagens de radar do IPMAe estão-se a formar umas células junto á costa e que poderam chegar aqui.



O aguaceiro durou 15 minutos e a temperatura desceu 0,5ºC , temperatura actual +18,1ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 10:22)

Vem aí molho para estes lados.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2013 às 10:25)

Boas 
Mínima aqui de 17,3ºC

Madrugada calma sem precipitação a manha segue igualmente calma com céu encoberto a ver se isto até a noite anima alguma coisa e não é sempre para os mesmos como já está acontecer 

Temperatura agora 18,3ºC e 93%Hr o vento é fraco quase nulo


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2013 às 10:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vem aí molho para estes lados.



Prepara a máquina!  

Segundo o Sat24 essas células veem com actividade eléctrica!


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 10:35)

Bela imagem de radar.







Vê-se chover abundantemente nas webcams da Praia Grande e Guincho.


----------



## BrOliveira (25 Out 2013 às 10:42)

Atenção zona oeste, tempestade eléctrica em aproximação. 

Já se ouve os trovões do lado da praia da Vieira.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 10:43)

A webcam de São Pedro do Estoril está algo sugestiva.






A resolução não é a melhor. Jonas_87, consegues um panorama melhor?

-----------

EDIT (10h45)












EDIT (10:50)


----------



## jorgeanimal (25 Out 2013 às 10:43)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa tarde malta,
> 
> Tenho quase a certeza que a célula mais a laranja nesta imagem de radar tinha uma wallcloud.
> Por volta das 15h, estava em Cascais, e a Nordeste pareceu-me mesmo, mas estava a conduzir e não consegui tirar foto. Entretanto quando parei já a chuva tinha escondido o que queria fotografar.




Foi nesta webcam que vi

http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## fhff (25 Out 2013 às 10:48)

Aqui por Colares já chove moderado e com trovões à mistura. Aquela faixa que se vê no radar, está a entrar pelo Cabo da Roca....

Está a intensificar, já chove forte e a frequência da trovoada aumentou bastante... grande trovão agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 10:56)

Chuva forte acompanhada por alguma trovoada, a temperatura caiu varios ºC.

Antes de começar a chover o cenario era este, tirei mais fotos já publico.


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2013 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva forte acompanhada por alguma trovoada, a temperatura caiu varios ºC.
> 
> Antes de começar a chover o cenario era este, tirei mais fotos já publico.




Teve rajadas fortes?
Parecem as formações que se costuma chamar "whale mouth cloud" quando há frentes de rajada potentes.

_The whale's mouth-effect is the weird-looking sky sometimes appearing when the first gust front of a storm is passing over. The cold downdraft of air of the storm rushes outward and forward along the surface, and lifts the warmer air in the direct vicinity of the storm over its condensation level. One gets to see the back side of this mini cold front, and the inside of the gust front cloud. It looks somewhat like mammatus and other forms of turbulent cloud masses, sometimes showing very neat ordering._


----------



## wysiwyg (25 Out 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Chuva fraca e alguns trovões esporádicos, aparentemente distantes.






Sobre a Marinha Grande, há alguns minutos.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 11:05)

Cruz Quebrada


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2013 às 11:07)

Tirado daqui:

http://aspeurope.com/cascais/


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 11:08)

Por acaso não havia grandes rajadas.

Uns segundos depois o céu ficou assim, brutal, nunca tinha visto pessoalmente.






______

Chove fraco alguma trovoada.


----------



## jorgeanimal (25 Out 2013 às 11:08)

2 cm de chuva em 15 minutos aqui na Lourinhã.

http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html

Nesta webcam na baía de cascais vêem-se coisas muito interessantes


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 11:11)

bom dia a todos .Apesar da célula que se encontra no mar ,tudo ainda muito calmo aqui.Será que apanhamos com esta?


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2013 às 11:11)

rozzo disse:


> Tirado daqui:
> 
> http://aspeurope.com/cascais/



O céu está mesmo lindo!


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2013 às 11:12)

Aqui no Marquês nada. Até está uma abertazinha...


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 11:13)

Cruz Quebrada!!







EDIT 11:15


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 11:17)

AnDré disse:


> Cruz Quebrada!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



está espectacular a base dessa célula


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 11:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso não havia grandes rajadas.
> 
> Uns segundos depois o céu ficou assim, brutal, nunca tinha visto pessoalmente.
> 
> ...



Ui.. o céu por aí está com um aspecto temível. 

Por aqui nas terras Ribatejanas céu muito nublado vento fraco, sem precipitação e 18.8ºC em Benavente.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 11:25)

Começou agora a chover forte, levo já 1,6 mm.

Vento fraco a moderado de direcção variável.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 11:27)

O histórico da tal nuvem espectacular.


----------



## Dinis93 (25 Out 2013 às 11:33)

Aqui na zona de São Martinho do Porto (Alcobaça) está um dilúvio. A chuva não para sequer e sempre que há alguma atividade elétrica, fica ainda mais forte.

Vendo no satélite, esta célula está a andar tão devagar.. É tanta chuva!


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 11:36)

começa a fazer se sentir algum vento sem direcção defenida


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 11:39)

Interessantes os dados da estacão da Parede, com a passagem da célula a temperatura caiu vários ºC, tal e qual como aconteceu aqui,o que é normal nestas situações.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 11:46)

15,7ºC, bonito , vai chovendo fraco.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## FJC (25 Out 2013 às 11:54)

Boas.
Parece que aquelas celulas mais agressivas no litoral vão passar bem perto da cidade de Leiria, certo?


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 12:09)

por aqui so chuva....


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2013 às 12:10)

Boas

Nasceu uma célula pequena mesmo em cima da Arrábida e está a descarregar aqui!

Vou com 1,0mm e 18,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2013 às 12:17)

Precipitação de ontem na margem sul


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 12:19)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões ao longe, mas nota-se que são potentes.
 Chove moderado, o que já me valeu uma molha...


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2013 às 12:20)

Grande chuvada aqui a célula não para de crescer vinda da Arrábida

5,4mm e 18,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 12:23)

Ultimo registo,agora em vídeo,infelizmente a trovoada não foi nada de jeito.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Out 2013 às 12:26)

Boas.

Por aqui também já se ouvem os trovões. Está a começar a chuviscar. 

Temperatura actual: 18,2ºC


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 12:26)

ouve-se trovoada ao longe. Almada agora passa a ser a ""Cidade Das Tangentes"" . As trovoadas passam sempre á volta mas nunca por aqui.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Out 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui ouviu-se alguns trovões de forma sucessiva durante a manhã acompanhados de aguaceiros fracos e moderados, tendo a situação neste momento acalmado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 12:29)

Bom dia.

Encontro-me pela FCUL, no Campo Grande. Tambem foi possivel contemplar a shelf cloud a partir daqui. Notou-se uma brusca queda de temperatura, no entanto, praticamente nao choveu, visto que o nucleo da celula passou a NO.

---

Por Mira-Sintra, a temperatura caiu da casa dos 19°C para os 15,7°C.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 12:38)

Tudo calmo por aqui.

Vento nulo e 16,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Entretanto, já temos dados de precipitação e das DEA

















As DEA fora practicamente todas no mar, junto à costa de Cascais.
As tres em terra foram de intensidade fraca/moderada, 2 no concelho de Sintra ( Uma em São João das Lampas e outra na Terrugem).
A DEA mais norte, já no concelho de Torres Vedras,ocorreu junto à aldeia Turcifal.


____


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 12:43)

Acabou por não ser nada de especial por aqui.

3,6mm em Caneças, meia dúzia de roncos e pronto.
A temperatura desceu dos 18,1ºC para os 14,1ºC. (Dados de Caneças)

Ficam as imagens:


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2013 às 12:48)

Chove a potes por aqui, mas não há sinal de trovoada.


----------



## Zapiao (25 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Chove forte por Coimbra


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2013 às 12:57)

Thomar disse:


> Chove a potes por aqui, mas não há sinal de trovoada.



Pronto, já acabou e nem sinal de trovoada...


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 13:06)

Trovoada em aproximação por aqui, o céu está com um aspecto ameaçador

Vou tirar umas fotos!


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Out 2013 às 13:06)

E vão 2 trovoadas em Setúbal!  Aguarda-se com expectativa as próximas.
Que pena nao ser noite, para poder fotografar


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2013 às 13:13)

As descargas são potentes, porque embora estejam longe daqui, consigo ouvi-las perfeitamente!

Um aguaceiro temporariamente forte há bocado deixou 3,6mm.
Desde a meia noite já vão 11,1mm.


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2013 às 13:20)

Pessoal vi um tornado na região este de Ferreira do Zêzere...  

Vinha de Tomar e vi o a este de Ferreira.. 

Não tinha nenhuma máquina para filmar, ainda fui a casa rápido para filmar mas já não fui a tempo.. :/

Vou ver se encontro o local para filmar os estragos..


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 13:22)

MSantos disse:


> Trovoada em aproximação por aqui, o céu está com um aspecto ameaçador
> 
> Vou tirar umas fotos!





Chuva torrencial e trovoada, já deu para ver 2 bons raios!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2013 às 13:24)

Acabou de passar uma trovoada por aqui ainda deu para ouvir uma boa dezena de trovoes dois deles mais potentes...

Acumulados 10,8mm e temperatura de 16,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 13:35)

Mix disse:


> Pessoal vi um tornado na região este de Ferreira do Zêzere...
> 
> Vinha de Tomar e vi o a este de Ferreira..
> 
> ...



A célula que passou por aqui aparentava possui alguma rotação.

A célula foi muito intensa mas breve, ainda chove mas com muito menos intensidade, a temperatura deu um tombo brutal passou dos 20ºC para os 16ºC com a chegada das fortes rajadas que antecederam a precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 13:38)

Grandes roncos em Abrantes. 

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/video.php

____________

Aproxima-se qualquer coisa, no radar ve-se uma pequena linha( a oeste).
_____

A SO do Algarve está uma mancha brutal de activiadade electrica, vai lá vai.


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2013 às 13:38)

E por aqui o cenário está assim, a Leste.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Out 2013 às 13:39)

A temperatura desceu para os *15,6ºC*.


----------



## cloud9 (25 Out 2013 às 14:33)

Pequeno Tornado perto de Ferreira do Zêzere, seguia em direcção a Ferreira pela N348 e vi o funil e o contacto no solo.


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2013 às 14:42)

cloud9 disse:


> Pequeno Tornado perto de Ferreira do Zêzere, seguia em direcção a Ferreira pela N348 e vi o funil e o contacto no solo.



Isso mesmo !  eu também seguia nessa estrada...


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2013 às 14:45)

Pessoal tive á procura do local onde o tornado foi mas não encontrei nenhum vestígio.. 

Em breve, há-de-se falar sobre onde foi aqui na vila e então irei tirar fotos..


----------



## lsalvador (25 Out 2013 às 14:47)

O flagelo dos "Mini-Tornados" :S

CONSTÂNCIA - «Mini-tornado» provocou estragos

O mau tempo registado durante esta quinta-feira provocou estragos em diversos pontos do distrito. Constância, por exemplo, foi o concelho mais afectado fruto da passagem de um «mini-tornado», que destruiu parcialmente alguns telhados de habitações e de uma unidade fabril. A ocorrência registou-se durante a tarde.

Os ventos foram de tal forma fortes que uma chapa voou cerca de quinhentos metros até parar em plena A23, sendo que, apesar destas situações, não há registo para feridos ou até mesmo desalojados. Durante a noite, em Santarém e Almeirim, houve lugar a precipitação intensa, que resultou num mar de problemas para as respectivas populações. Os bombeiros tiveram que se desdobrar em esforços mas, ainda assim, algumas vias ficaram completamente inundadas, cheias de pedras soltas de calçada que saíram dos passeios.

Noticia de um mini-jornalista.


----------



## cloud9 (25 Out 2013 às 15:00)

Isso do mini tornado tem muito que se lhe diga, podem chamar pequeno tornado ou tornado de fraca intensidade, mas quando se usa o termo Mega, já ninguém se queixa


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2013 às 15:04)

A célula com chuva forte e trovoada chegou ao Montijo por volta das 12:30 e caiu bem forte !

A temperatura desceu para uns impressionantes *15.8ºC* às 13:00h.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 15:15)

Boas 

Tudo tranquilo.
*19,1ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado de *SE*.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Out 2013 às 16:04)

O meu contributo ao evento que passou.
Estava em Sete Casas (Loures) quando registei isto:







A àrea assinalada passou por cima da minha cabeça. Tinha uma rotação considerável, e estava a norte da tal "nuvem espectacular".
Cheguei a ver um pequeno cone, que não passou mesmo disso.






ps: Vejam em tamanho original


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2013 às 16:07)

Bela chuvada por aqui de manhã com 6 ou 7 trovões bem audíveis


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 16:12)

Boa tarde.

Por Mira-Sintra, acumulei *4,3 mm*.

Sigo actualmente com céu muito nublado por Cumulus, 84% de humidade e 19,1ºC de temperatura.

1011 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Boa tarde malta!

O meu contributo da Shelfcloud em Cascais, 10.40h:


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2013 às 16:54)

Uma sequência com alguns print screens da célula de hoje de manhã na zona de Lisboa, desde a Cruz Quebrada.

Obrigado ao Gilmet pela edição.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 17:25)

Bem, parece que entrou uma célula com actividade eléctrica ali numa zona entre Ericeira e Santa Cruz. 
Aproximam-se mais algumas, vamos lá ver.


----------



## jorgeanimal (25 Out 2013 às 17:33)

A que vai mais à frente passou aqui sobre a Lourinhã, deixando alguma chuva e 2 ou 3 trovões.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 17:34)

Consegui observar, a pouco e pouco, o desenvolvimento dessa/s célula/s. Neste momento vejo isto:






---

Sigo com 19,5ºC e 77% de humidade.

---

EDIT: Começou a chover.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2013 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pelo Marquês estão umas abertas simpáticas e o ar arrefeceu - já não está aquele calor tropical 
Vi o Windguru para o fim de semana e reparei que o mar vai baixar para domingo mas subitamente o periodo sobe para 23. Terá o guru se enganado??


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 17:41)

Durante 30 minutos, esteve praticamente estacionária uma pequena célula entre Mira-Sintra e Odivelas.

Caneças ainda registou 2mm, mas para os lados de Belas deve ter chovido com intensidade.

Entretanto as células a sudoeste de Lisboa continuam a crescer de forma sustentada. Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 17:47)

Dia meteorologicamente muito interessante, chuva, Sol, trovoada, arco-íris, mammatus, piléus... Pena de não ter observado a shelf-cloud, pelos registos (e parabéns a todos!) foi mesmo fantástica. Eu estava na explicação e o explicador a dizer que estava uma nuvem brutal ali mas eu como bom aluno que sou () não mexi uma palha

Alguns aguaceiros durante o dia... Tal como o André disse, estava localizada aqui nestas bandas uma célula estacionária que acusou um aguaceiro fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2013 às 17:48)

a célula que vem no mar direito à penisula de setubal e lisboa vem com actividade eléctrica


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 17:49)

A tal célula Ericeira - Santa Cruz,rendeu bem em Valongo, 7kms a Norte da Ericeira.
Bela descida da  temperatura


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Out 2013 às 18:02)

Aqui por Terrugem - Sintra vai-se ouvindo uns trovões ao longe de minuto a minuto... Daqui a nada vou para magoito, e de lá já consigo dar um feedback melhor


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 18:07)

Tópico de trombas de água hoje na Ericeira  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...iceira-25-outubro-2013-a-7338.html#post396983


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 18:11)

Eis que ouço um belo de um trovão!!


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 18:14)

david 6 disse:


> a célula que vem no mar direito à penisula de setubal e lisboa vem com actividade eléctrica



será que é desta???nao sei não


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Out 2013 às 18:18)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Aqui por Terrugem - Sintra vai-se ouvindo uns trovões ao longe de minuto a minuto... Daqui a nada vou para magoito, e de lá já consigo dar um feedback melhor



Um belo trovão.
Ela está a aproximar-se


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 18:22)

Chove torrencialmente, alguma trovoada por perto!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 18:25)

Também já ouvi alguns trovões. Pena estar a passar ao lado.







---

18,3ºC e 81% de humidade.


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Out 2013 às 18:27)

Mas aqui loures A-DAS-LEBRES Caiu mesmo em cheio.
Trovoada e chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 18:43)

Céu bastante escuro a NE.
Vi uns clarões, a célula passou pela Serra.


----------



## Hugo (25 Out 2013 às 18:51)

E eis que em 7 rios passa tudo ao lado...


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 18:51)

e mais uma vez , tudo a passar ao lado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 18:57)

Já longe, a Este, ainda se ouvem os trovões, são constantes e visíveis clarões e por vezes raios.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 18:58)

Há momentos atras, perspectiva NE.
Cheguei a ver um raio.


----------



## NfrG (25 Out 2013 às 19:00)

3 trovões no último minuto aqui na Amadora.


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2013 às 19:01)

Final de tarde de chuva torrencial e trovoada na Póvoa de Santa Iria, com alguns trovões que fizeram estremecer as janelas.


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2013 às 19:03)

Célula agressiva a N/NE de lx, parece me q ja teve funnel cloud

pessoal a norte da expo, alguma info? Mts raios potentes vejo daqui


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 19:07)

Trovoada relativamente frequente e chuva forte, por agora.

*16,5ºC* e 74% de humidade.


----------



## NfrG (25 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Chove bem agora


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Boa noite!

Encontra-se uma célula com actividade eléctrica a Noroeste da minha localização, ainda está distante mas já são audíveis trovões, veremos se chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## Aspvl (25 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Boa noite

Primeiro clarão avistado  ! Para os lados de Vila Franca mais ou menos

Vamos ver o que as células que vêm no mar nos podem dar esta noite...


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 19:13)

Caneças nos 10,6mm.

E 197,6mm este mês. Quase, quase nos 200mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 19:14)

Trovoada bastante potente a SW, como habitual, iluminação pública na serra de Loures a ter os seus desmaios...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 19:14)

Belos clarões a Este.
Vá pessoal tirem fotos ou façam videos.


----------



## tucha (25 Out 2013 às 19:16)

Aqui da minha janela mesmo encostada á Portela de Sacavém, (a escassos kms do Parque das Nações) consegue-se ver grande actividade electrica, mas longe na direcção de Sacavém ou provalmente mais longe ainda...

Não chove e troveja de vez em quando ainda que seja trovões pouco audiveis. 
Vento nulo, ou practicamente enexistente.

Parece estar a estender-se a toda este a zona, veremos o que nos traz...


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2013 às 19:17)

Trovoada !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2013 às 19:19)

Trovoada intensa neste momento! Belos flashes!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Bastante trovoada agora, embora não dê para fotografar, dado que só se observam clarões.

A temperatura tem descido rapidamente. *15,1ºC*! 

*7,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Out 2013 às 19:24)

Boas a trovoada passou a bocado por aqui. agora vê-se a sul alguns raios e o céu ainda a pouco estava bastaste negro para esses lados.


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Aqui pelo Marquês estão umas abertas simpáticas e o ar arrefeceu - já não está aquele calor tropical
> Vi o Windguru para o fim de semana e reparei que o mar vai baixar para domingo mas subitamente o periodo sobe para 23. Terá o guru se enganado??



Com esta previsão do windguru temos ondulação de pouco mais de meio-metro às 12h,para às 17h termos ondulação de 2 metros ou sets maiores..Com um período que nunca tinha visto previsto pelo Windguru... 23 segundos entre cada onda?  Isso deve dar ondas gigantes e com força tremenda!


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Out 2013 às 19:32)

Neste momento, a norte de Lisboa forte relampejar.

Talvez venha para aqui, pois já vejo relâmpagos mais próximos. Acho que se aproxima, mesmo.


----------



## tucha (25 Out 2013 às 19:40)

A afastar-se daqui da minha zona, sentido ou Vila Franca ou Montijo, não sei...

Mas que está a afastar-se, está...

Continuamos sem chuva..e com vento practicamente inexistente...


----------



## Microburst (25 Out 2013 às 19:43)

E eis que troveja finalmente! 

Há pouco impressionante perspectiva daqui de Cacilhas, relâmpagos praticamente de todos os quadrantes. Pena não estarem mais próximo.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2013 às 19:45)

cheguei a fajarda(coruche) agora e está cheio de relampagos 
vem mesmo direitinha a mim , depois de sair de pé de voces vai ser a minha vez de comentar


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 19:50)

____

Céu practicamente limpo, vento fraco e *15,5ºC*.
O regresso de minimas frescas está para breve,finalmente.


----------



## smisantos (25 Out 2013 às 19:50)

Aqui no cartaxo chove como se não houvesse amanhã e a trovoada até abana os copos da cozinha.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Out 2013 às 19:57)

Chove agora (fraco) em Lisboa e a trovoada anda próxima.

Há bocado houve um 'tiro' valente, até ecoou. Ainda relampeja e a trovoada ainda se ouve, também

Parece que é só até à meia-noite


----------



## tempus_fugit (25 Out 2013 às 20:02)

Boa noite! Aqui pelo Barreiro a trovoada também parece estar a aproximar-se. A frequência dos relâmpagos aumentou no último quarto de hora.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Out 2013 às 20:09)

Aqui está a linha de instabilidade (cavado) que está a provocar esta festa; logo a trás uma crista de altas pressões que vai dar origem a uma acalmia no fim de semana.


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2013 às 20:10)

Dasse, que estoiro aqui há momentos... Fez-me saltar de cama e até tirou o pó aos vidros... 

Tinha a máquina pronta, ainda me meti a filmar mas já não consegui mais nada... Foi a única descarga infelizmente... Veio acompanhada de um aguaceiro forte e persistente que rendeu 6,3 mm.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2013 às 20:12)

tenho a impressão que não vai chover nada de jeito


----------



## CptRena (25 Out 2013 às 20:13)

rozzo disse:


> Célula agressiva a N/NE de lx, parece me q ja teve funnel cloud
> 
> pessoal a norte da expo, alguma info? Mts raios potentes vejo daqui



De facto parece que há ali uma wall cloud, ou restos de uma.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Out 2013 às 20:22)

Bem, para a zona da Margem Sul/Ribatejo as coisas devem estar para lá de animadíssimas! Que clarões brutais que avistei agora a caminho de casa para esses lados.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 20:25)

Alguns registos do final da tarde.


























---

Sigo com (apenas) *14,1ºC* e 85% de humidade!


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 20:25)

Troveja há meia hora ..chove fraco, pingos grossos.
Mais tarde ponho fotos


----------



## Hugo (25 Out 2013 às 20:31)

O melhor que consegui...


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2013 às 20:38)

desgraça completa, aquela linha toda de instabilidade, enfraqueceu na zona do ribatejo sul onde me situo


----------



## Hugo (25 Out 2013 às 20:41)

Parece que a Ericeira também foi brindada...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHkgVmZ3FHs#t=24


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Hugo disse:


> O melhor que consegui...



A última foto, na minha opinião, está espectacular!
Célula, raio, estrelas, civilização...


----------



## BrOliveira (25 Out 2013 às 20:59)

Por aqui assiste-se a um belo espectáculo luminoso a sul


----------



## FJC (25 Out 2013 às 20:59)

Boas.
Na Marinha Grande descarrega bem e faz trovoada! E granizo!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Out 2013 às 21:11)

Por aqui o festival acabou. Fui apanhado um pouco desprevenido, pois a câmara estava sem bateria. Tive de utilizar o telemóvel. 
O melhor que consegui foi isto  


















Desculpem a má qualidade das fotos :s


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2013 às 21:14)

Aquela mancha vermelha na zona de Setúbal está qualquer coisa, vejo relâmpagos fantásticos, frequentes e bastante audíveis, dá para vislumbrar uma parede enorme de nuvens!


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 21:15)

boa noite a todos.Trago-vos o video da wallcloud de hoje de manhã.Não se vê muito bem, mas tinha uma ligeira rotação.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZlYL55-1jo"]Wallcloud No Tejo 25-10-2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 21:23)

Trovoadas de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Vi agora um clarão brutal, proveniente daquela célula poderosa a NE/E de Setubal. 
Faço ideia o festival que ela proporciona. 

Epa está fresco, *14,1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2013 às 21:41)

Bons documentos! 

---

Está fresco, *13,9ºC*. 

88% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## romeupaz (25 Out 2013 às 21:43)

Em Leiria durante a manha caiu uma chuvada impressionante, nunca tinha visto chover assim,  algo mesmo incrível, reduziu a visibilidade para uns meros metros, calculo 30m.

Ao fim da tarde voltou a chover fortemente e até à pouco, sempre bem acompanhada de forte trovoada  com uns belos esteiros...

Infelizmente não tive oportunidade de fazer registos sem ser com o telemóvel e pouca coisa, logo meto aqui.

O Meteoleiria já leva 35mm de acumulado pelo segundo dia consecutivo 

PS . Ainda se ouvem estoiros ao longe


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 21:45)

Temperatura espectacular por aqui, 14,7ºC e vento nulo.

O dia rendeu 9,8 mm, até agora.


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2013 às 21:55)

Boa noite meus caros, tive uma reunião e perdi a trovoada que passou por Odivelas, acham que ainda vou ter direito a alguma coisa hoje? Olhando para o radar não me parece. Que dizem?


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 21:57)

jonekko disse:


> Boa noite meus caros, tive uma reunião e perdi a trovoada que passou por Odivelas, acham que ainda vou ter direito a alguma coisa hoje? Olhando para o radar não me parece. Que dizem?



sinceramente e sem querer desanimar é pouco provável,a avaliar pelo radar...


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 21:59)

Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.

Local de onde foi tirada a foto mo street view :  http://goo.gl/maps/DA73e






Edit:  Não consigo ver no IPMA as descargas , deve estar sobrecarregado ...?
Queria confirmar a ideia que tenho do local exacto deste raio...


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2013 às 22:01)

Trovão Almada disse:


> sinceramente e sem querer desanimar é pouco provável,a avaliar pelo radar...



Pois, maldita reunião!!! Quando se quer não se vê e quando não se quer aparece. Melhores dias virão. O meu colega estava a chegar a Sesimbra e telefonou-me de propósito devido ao festival que por lá foi há pouco!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 22:01)

nelson972 disse:


> Local de onde foi tirada a foto mo street view :  http://goo.gl/maps/DA73e



Que perigo, mas absolutamente brutal .


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2013 às 22:02)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.



Espectacular foto! Muitos parabéns.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 22:08)

wow grande registo, impressionante.
Parabens! 

Gostava de saber a intensidade dessa descarga, infelizmente os dados sobre as DEA estão indisponíveis...enfim.
________

Noite humida e fresca
*14,5ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 22:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que perigo, mas absolutamente brutal .



Os raios anteriores estavam bem mais distantes! 
Depois deste, arrumei a maquina  (estava dentro do carro com tripé) e fui para casa. Pelo caminho caiu outro  ainda mais perto, brutal mesmo!


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 22:16)

malta mais um video de dia 19-10


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2013 às 22:18)




----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 22:19)

nelson972 disse:


> Os raios anteriores estavam bem mais distantes!
> Depois deste, arrumei a maquina  (estava dentro do carro com tripé) e fui para casa. Pelo caminho caiu outro  ainda mais perto, brutal mesmo!



Imagino o cagaço e a adrenalina ao rubro .


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2013 às 22:21)

CptRena disse:


> De facto parece que há ali uma wall cloud, ou restos de uma.



Há bocado coloquei a foto meio à pressa por tlm, sem editar, e até foi de pernas para o ar. 

Agora já tentei editar um pouco, mas a qualidade não é grande coisa, melhorei só um pouco o contraste, para tentar realçar a zona importante da imagem.

De facto a zona dentro do rectângulo amarelo seria como dizes uma _wall cloud_ ou _shelf cloud_, e a zona que está assinalada pela seta vermelha penso eu que seria uma _funnel cloud_. Isto sem certezas claro, dada a distância, pois foi observado e fotografado da zona de Benfica com o sistema já para lá do aeroporto.

De qualquer forma penso que seria, pois vi o sistema evoluir. A zona assinalada a amarelo esteve presente durante largos minutos, e a aparente _funnel cloud_ durante 1/2 minutos no máximo, e a forma como surgiu e se dissipou pareceu-me bastante ser isso mesmo. Claro que a tanta distância não pude perceber se havia ou não rotação, o que tiraria dúvidas. Seja como for, a ser _funnel cloud_ pelo que vi não esteve próxima de tocar o solo, portanto de se classificar como tornado.







Terá sido perto das 19h, um pouco antes, e as células convectivas já vinham de Oeste em desenvolvimento há cerca de 1h até surgir aquela estrutura. Fica a imagem de radar dessa hora:


----------



## Zapiao (25 Out 2013 às 22:24)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.



PARABENS pela foto BRUTAL !!!
A quantos metros pensas que terá caído ?


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 22:30)

Zapiao disse:


> PARABENS pela foto BRUTAL !!!
> A quantos metros pensas que terá caído ?



Obrigado! 
Menos de 3 kms,  acho que foi junto da lagoa de Alvados, mas não da bem para ter certeza porque escolhi mal o sitio onde estacionei o carro - tem arvores a frente ...

O google maps da-me isto : * 2,4 km por estrada!* http://goo.gl/maps/i4PFo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 22:31)

Grandes registos por aqui...


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2013 às 22:39)

Granda foto realmente é pena as arvores porque ver o impacto no solo seria deslumbrante!! mas está brutal!!

Aqui nem deu para fotos mais uma vez a sorte a não querer nada comigo pela milésima vez  depois posto uma ou duas fotos do que deu para apanhar a distancia...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Out 2013 às 22:41)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.
> 
> Local de onde foi tirada a foto mo street view :  http://goo.gl/maps/DA73e
> 
> ...



vê aqui:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 22:50)

Manditu disse:


> vê aqui:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos



Obrigado,   mas parece que :_ "No se representan en el mapa los rayos caídos sobre la zona terrestre de Francia y de Portugal,..."_

Bolas...


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2013 às 22:53)

Que foto nelson972, o chão deve ter termido... Como foi a sensação?


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 22:58)

supercell disse:


> Que foto nelson972, o chão deve ter termido... Como foi a sensação?



Foi qualquer coisa como : "EPA!! Apanhei um mesmo em cheio!"  

E puxei a maquina para dentro do carro (ainda com o obturador aberto!!  - dai os riscos vermelhos do lado direito em baixo) e fui para casa.
O som foi mesmo muito alto, com um estalo inicial que gela o sangue ....


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2013 às 23:04)

T.actual: *13,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 00:00)

Apenas consegui isto hoje!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2013 às 00:38)

Extremos de ontem:

14,4ºC / 19,4ºC e 9,8 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 00:48)

Sigo com *13,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

O IPMA prolongou o aviso Amarelo por mais algumas horas,até às 6.
Vamos la ver se ainda há mais alguma coisa.
Aproximam-se algumas celulas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (26 Out 2013 às 00:48)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.
> 
> Local de onde foi tirada a foto mo street view :  http://goo.gl/maps/DA73e
> 
> ...



Muitos Parabéns por esta foto! Está espectacular! Tiraste no local e momento certo!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 00:54)




----------



## AndréFrade (26 Out 2013 às 00:55)

Será o take 3 ? Era bom era..


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 01:03)

Estas células entre outras, a Oeste, podem estar relacionadas com o tal prolongamento do aviso amarelo,vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 01:51)

Podem esquecer as células o estender do aviso não se justificava mas pronto!

A noite segue fresca estão 14,7ºC


----------



## tempus_fugit (26 Out 2013 às 01:56)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.
> 
> Local de onde foi tirada a foto mo street view :  http://goo.gl/maps/DA73e
> 
> ...




Que fotografia extraordinária!!  Parabéns, sobretudo pela coragem, mas também pelo magnífico registo deste paroxismo deslumbrante da Natureza que é o relâmpago.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (26 Out 2013 às 02:03)

Boa Noite, acabei o dia com um registo de 7,4 mm, embora tenha havido alguma trovoadas nas minhas redondezas, mas não contribuiu para que chove-se muito. Assisti a toda actividade eléctrica que houve esta noite na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal, que durou até perto das 22h30m, para os lados de Tróia e Comporta. Para os lados do Ribatejo, deu para ver umas excelentes trovoadas, até perto das 21horas. A partir dessa hora, a actividade eléctrica passou mais para os lados de Setúbal.


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2013 às 02:09)

Destaque para as cerca das 20h30


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 02:11)

A trovoada aqui em Setúbal foi muito mas muito fraco sempre muito ao longe foi um verdadeiro fiasco para o que poderia ter sido em termos de chuva foi do melhor que vi aqui nos últimos anos este evento...acabou com 96,8mm em 3 dias

A noite já segue fria estão 14,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 02:19)

T.actual: *12,8ºC*
____

Encontrei este vídeo, vai la vai.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2013 às 02:51)

Parabéns, em especial ao *nelson972* pelo espírito aventureiro e magnífica captura! 

---

Imensa calmaria por aqui, com *12,9ºC*. A temperatura encontra-se muito sensível à intensidade do vento.

92% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2013 às 03:26)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando começou a trovejar fui de carro ate um ponto mais alto e fotografei alguns raios, este foi o melhor que consegui.
> 
> Local de onde foi tirada a foto mo street view :  http://goo.gl/maps/DA73e
> 
> ...



Muita Boa!!!! Espectáculo!
Deve ter sido barulhento deve!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2013 às 08:18)

Mínima de 13,4ºC, obrigado vento de NE .

De momento 13,6ºC e 96%.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Out 2013 às 08:55)

Boa Mário.

Minima de 11,4ºC.  É o que dá viver longe do betão e das ilhas de calos


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 09:55)

Boas,finalmente uma minima mais normal. 
Amanha deve descer aos *10ºC*.

T.minima: *12,2ºC*
T.actual: *14,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Belo dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Boas.

Nevoeiro denso e humidade elevada, assim amanheceu.

Ontem, a trovoada foi bem forte com chuva intensa. Muito bom


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2013 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Mínima em Lisboa (G.Coutinho) de 13,3ºC.
Isto depois de *125 dias* consecutivos com Tmin >=15,0ºC.
Não se trata de nenhum recorde, pois em 2006 foi 134 dias, mas penso ter sido o ano - pelo menos na última década, que se teve uma mínima < 15,0ºC, tão tarde. A meia dúzia de dias de Novembro. 

Em Odivelas, a estação de Famões registou uma mínima de 11,9ºC e Caneças 12,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 11:45)

Interessante AnDré. 
________

*18,0ºC* (Não deve subir muito mais)
Dia espectacular.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 11:53)

Boas

A mínima foi de 13,8ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 15,8ºC com 94%Hr

De madrugada não choveu tenho 0,2mm mas até pode ser da humidade da noite


----------



## DaniFR (26 Out 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia

Noite mais fresca com uma mínima de *9,6ºC*.

Sigo com *16,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 12:28)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Noite mais fresca com uma mínima de *9,6ºC*.
> 
> Sigo com *16,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.



As inversões vão se intensificar bem,possivelmente, terás as primeiras geadas(fracas) lá para quinta/sexta. 
_____

T.actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (26 Out 2013 às 12:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> As inversões vão se intensificar bem,possivelmente, terás as primeiras geadas(fracas) lá para quinta/sexta.


Ainda nem tinha visto as previsões, 3ºC de mínima para sexta-feira.  Se se concretizar é mesmo provável que se forme geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 12:58)

DaniFR disse:


> Ainda nem tinha visto as previsões, 3ºC de mínima para sexta-feira.  Se se concretizar é mesmo provável que se forme geada.



Acredito que possas ter uma minima inferior a 3ºC, como já se viu inúmeras vezes, é bastante difícil fazer previsão das t.minimas em locais de inversão portanto até pode descer mais,enfim logo veremos.
Por exemplo, quando vou para o meu 2ºlocal de seguimento, pouco ligo à previsão das minimas feitas pelo  IPMA referentes a Mafra e Torres Vedras, pois ali o que interessa é o vento e céu limpo,em finais de junho cheguei a registar 8,5ºC de minima e amplitudes térmicas diárias superiores a 22ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2013 às 13:13)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *12,7ºC* e actuais 17,9ºC com vento fraco/nulo.

84% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, excepto a faixa NO-O, com Cumulus Congestus em desenvolvimento.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 14:33)

A tarde está bem agradável estão 21,3ºC, 72%Hr e vento quase nulo o sol já brilha num céu pouco nublado


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2013 às 15:34)

sigo com 19ºC 85% humidade, depois de uma manhã até às 14h +ou- encoberto agora já brilha o sol com céu pouco nublado


----------



## newlazer (26 Out 2013 às 15:57)

boas

t,act : 20,2ºc


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2013 às 17:44)

Temperatura máxima de *21,7ºC*.

De momenton sigo com 20,9ºC e 64% de humidade. 1020 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.

Alguns Cumulus a Norte, e Cirrus espalhados.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 18:04)

Boas tardes

Extemos de hoje: *12,2ºC* / *20,5ºC*

Temperatura actual: *17,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2013 às 19:11)

Entardecer muito agradável.

O céu limpou (excepto a faixa NO-O que ainda mantém alguns Cirrostratus) e o vento encontra-se nulo. O arrefecimento radiativo encontra-se favorecido nestas condições.

Como tal, sigo com 17,3ºC e 73% de humidade, em queda rápida.

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 19:13)

T.actual: *15,5ºC*
Vento nulo, uma raridade nesta terra.


----------



## newlazer (26 Out 2013 às 19:20)

t,max : 22,3ºc

t,act : 18ºc


----------



## Microburst (26 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Nesta esplêndida tarde de Sábado tive oportunidade de dar um passeio pelo Tejo, cortesia de um amigo pertencente ao Clube Náutico de Almada, e foi curioso observar no rio grandes manchas de vegetação, arbustos e mesmo troncos, suficientemente densas para os cacilheiros as terem de contornar. Fez lembrar as alturas de cheias no Ribatejo quando dias depois vem tudo cá parar abaixo. Certa vez em 2001, quando ia de barco para Lisboa a caminho das aulas na universidade, vinha uma sanita ainda agarrada ao piso da casa de banho com um guarda-chuva dentro.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 19:56)

T.actual: *14,6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Boas!

Há muito que não sentia um friozinho na pele Já tinha saudades desta sensação

Famões segue com 15.1ºC e Caneças com 14.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2013 às 22:10)

Boa noite!

Dia sem precipitação aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, com céu a tornar-se progressivamente menos nublado ao longo do dia. Respira-se uma ar muito mais fresco por aqui.

Em Benavente estão 15.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Out 2013 às 22:54)

Sigo com *15.7ºC* e 84% de humidade.

1023.2hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2013 às 22:58)

0 km/h, pena lá vir ar quente se não havia festa fresca .

15,6ºC e 92%.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Out 2013 às 22:59)

Boa noite

Sigo com *13,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Máxima: *20,7ºC*
Mínima: *9,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Boas

Máxima bem agradável  *22,8ºC*

Agora estão uns frescos 15,2ºC, 90%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Hugois (26 Out 2013 às 23:42)

Parece que o tempo frio está a chegar a Portugal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2013 às 23:45)

Os registos da trovoada de ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Ambiente fresco na rua, assim é que está bom. 
T.actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2013 às 01:51)

Sigo com 13,0ºC, embora já tenha atingido os *12,9ºC*.

88% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão, com vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 02:08)

Boas

Bem, isto está a arrefecer a um bom ritmo, sigo com *11,8ºC*.
No Vale da Mangancha já deve estar um belo grizo. 
___

Esta estação é interessante, a brisa de sul revela bem de onde vem o ar frio da inversão assim como a zona de  maior cota.







link da estação: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILEIRIA22&day=27&month=10&year=2013


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 08:30)

Boas

t.minima: *10,8ºC*
t.actual:  *14,6ºC*

____


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2013 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo onde moro.
Nevoeiro em todo o vale da cidade de Odivelas:


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2013 às 09:35)

Sigo com 16.9ºC e 82% de Humidade.
Tenho alta pressão atmosférica, com 1025.6hPa.

Mínima de *12.1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 10:45)

T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2013 às 11:45)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,7ºC* e actuais 19,0ºC com 74% de humidade. O vento sopra fraco de NE (45º).

1025 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2013 às 14:47)

O dia segue quente estão 24,6ºC, 53%Hr e vento nulo!! um bom dia de praia 

A mínima foi de 13,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2013 às 15:14)

Boa tarde!

Dia de Sol e céu pouco nublado, embora de manhã houvesse algum nevoeiro.

Em Benavente estão 23.7ºC.


----------



## newlazer (27 Out 2013 às 15:51)

boas

t,act : 24,3ºc


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2013 às 16:16)

A ausência de vento fez com que a temperatura atingisse momentaneamente os *24,3ºC*!

Actuais 23,5ºC e 52% de humidade, com 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 16:27)

Boas tardes

Por aqui, a temperatura máxima não foi alem dos *21,1ºC*.
Extremos de hoje: *10,8ºC* / *21,1ºC*

A cidade de  *Torres Vedras* teve uma bela máxima, *26,7ºC*.
Extremos de hoje: *9,3ºC* / *26,7ºC*
___

T.actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## james (27 Out 2013 às 17:33)

Boas. Dia com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva . Esta semana devemos ter o nosso verao de S. Martinho e no proximo fim de semana deve regressar a chuva .


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2013 às 17:42)

james disse:


> Boas. Dia com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva . Esta semana devemos ter o nosso verao de S. Martinho e no proximo fim de semana deve regressar a chuva .



Verão só se for no sol porque as temperaturas essas vao baixar para valores já relativamente baixos... Finalmente


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Out 2013 às 18:02)

Boas. Por aqui o dia inteiro tem sido de céu limpo. quanto as temperaturas já se nota que baixaram especialmente ao anoitecer e amanhecer.


----------



## newlazer (27 Out 2013 às 18:02)

t,max : 24,7ºc

t,act : 19,3ºc


----------



## nelson972 (27 Out 2013 às 18:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação é interessante, a brisa de sul revela bem de onde vem o ar frio da inversão assim como a zona de  maior cota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passo por esse local muitas vezes de manha. 
Quando há' geadas os locais mais frios (avaliando pela quantidade de gelo e pelo termómetro do carro) são os cerca de 2 kms a sul - localidade de Bouceiros, e arredores  . E' um local mesmo muito frio nessas condições de inversão . Ha' inclusive locais sombrios  com gelo na estrada persistente 2 ou mais dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 18:57)

nelson972 disse:


> Passo por esse local muitas vezes de manha.
> Quando há' geadas os locais mais frios (avaliando pela quantidade de gelo e pelo termómetro do carro) são os cerca de 2 kms a sul - localidade de Bouceiros, e arredores  . E' um local mesmo muito frio nessas condições de inversão . Ha' inclusive locais sombrios  com gelo na estrada persistente 2 ou mais dias.



Acredito que sim, pois Bouceiros está num local muito mais abrigado, comparativamente com a localização da referida estação.
Quanto à persistência do gelo, também deve estar relacionado com própria altitude da zona, as áreas de vale encontram-se a 380/400 mts de altitude, as temperaturas máximas não sobem muito, o que favorece a permanência do gelo junto à base das vertentes expostas a norte.
____

T.actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## newlazer (27 Out 2013 às 20:59)

t,act : 17,8ºc


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Temperatura em descida lenta, com 15,7ºC e 88% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão e vento (infelizmente) fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 22:17)

T.actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## newlazer (27 Out 2013 às 22:26)

t,act : 15,3ºc

humidade : 77%


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2013 às 22:29)

Dia bem quentinho hoje máxima de *25,6ºC*

Agora estão 16,2ºC

Venha lá essa frente que vai chegar aqui já mais que morta  espero ter ao menos 1 ou 2mm


----------



## DaniFR (27 Out 2013 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *11,1ºC
*
Máxima: *22,5ºC*
Mínima: *9,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 00:21)

Boas noites

A noite está fresca aqui na zona baixa de Loures, sigo com 13.1ºC e 88%, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Caneças segue com 15.0ºC, clara inversão nestas bandas.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2013 às 00:26)

De facto, por aqui, o vento está a impedir uma descida mais abrupta.

Sigo com 15,1ºC embora tenha tocado nos *15,0ºC*, há pouco. 88% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.

---

Ontem: *11,7ºC* / *24,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 00:33)

T.actual: *13,8ºC*
Céu estrelado, lá para às 4h vai começar a entrar nebulosidade.
____

Barreira de Água,próximo de Fátima: *7,6ºC*
Tomar: *8,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2013 às 01:09)

15,7ºC, uma pena já não estar o ar frio de ontem .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 08:55)

Bom dia

Pelas 06h30, registavam-se *12.2ºC* e 96% (o máximo que o higrómetro regista).

Neste momento estão 15.2ºC, 79%, céu todo nublado e vento nulo.

Algumas imagens interessantes:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 09:41)

Boas

Minima fresca, *10,7ºC*.
___

A frente está muito próxima de cruzar esta zona, faltará muito pouco para começar a chover.


----------



## Iuri (28 Out 2013 às 09:55)

Linha de tempo severo prestes a varrer a zona da Grande Lisboa...


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2013 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

A frente que se aproxima apresenta uma bela reflectividade no radar, não esperava tanto, pensava que a frente ia chegar mais debilitada.  

Por aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo céu nublado com algumas abertas e em Benavente estão 14ºC.


----------



## nelson972 (28 Out 2013 às 10:00)

Chove fraco a moderado desde as 8:00 h.
neste momento intensifica-se um pouco.
15º
vento nulo.

Edit : 10:02 h. Chove forte!  

Esta é a estação mais próxima de onde me encontro, tanto em distância como em características do local  ....http://wxug.us/195hl  ...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2013 às 10:54)

Bem, parece que vem lá qualquer coisa, vamos lá ver se o radar tá mesmo bom ou se é a bebedeira normal .

17,8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 11:01)

Começou a chover, embora fraco.


----------



## fhff (28 Out 2013 às 11:03)

Por Sintra, já chove moderado. Pelo radar, só devemos estar a apanhar, por aqui, as franjas da linha de instabilidade. Mais a Norte, a chuva deve ser bem mais intensa.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 11:06)

Agora começou a carregar, chove bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 11:23)

Já chove, embora fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Out 2013 às 11:39)

Começou a chover aqui no Marquês - pingas grossas


----------



## casr26 (28 Out 2013 às 11:45)

Passou pela zona de Vilar-Tores Vedras sem grandes alaridos... sinceramente aquele amarelo parece assim um pouco exagerado, neste raio que refiro pingou um pouco mais a espaços mas nada que se possa considerar num nível amarelo de precipitação!


----------



## zejorge (28 Out 2013 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu encoberto, temperatura nos *12,9 º*, e com precipitação moderada tendo acumulado *6,4 mm*. O vento é fraco de Este.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (28 Out 2013 às 11:54)

casr26 disse:


> Passou pela zona de Vilar-Tores Vedras sem grandes alaridos... sinceramente aquele amarelo parece assim um pouco exagerado, neste raio que refiro pingou um pouco mais a espaços mas nada que se possa considerar num nível amarelo de precipitação!



Nivel amarelo para precipitação? Onde?

Segunda feira malvada...


----------



## nelson972 (28 Out 2013 às 12:01)

casr26 disse:


> Passou pela zona de Vilar-Tores Vedras sem grandes alaridos... sinceramente aquele amarelo parece assim um pouco exagerado, neste raio que refiro pingou um pouco mais a espaços mas nada que se possa considerar num nível amarelo de precipitação!



O nível amarelo a que te referes é o do sistema de avisos do IPMA ?  É que esse amarelo era apenas para o estado do mar.

...


Por aqui mantêm-se os 15º e chove fraco, uma morrinha que mais parece nevoeiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 12:03)

casr26 disse:


> Passou pela zona de Vilar-Tores Vedras sem grandes alaridos... sinceramente aquele amarelo parece assim um pouco exagerado, neste raio que refiro pingou um pouco mais a espaços mas nada que se possa considerar num nível amarelo de precipitação!



Sinceramente não sei onde é que viu isso:


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2013 às 12:05)

A linha não é nada de especial, o radar tá "louco", altamente exagerado, logo o mosaico de radares mostra algo moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2013 às 12:08)

Imagem lindíssima. 

---

Em Mira-Sintra, mínima de *12,2ºC* e actuais 18,2ºC, com 88% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão.

---

Pela FCUL, no Campo Grande, ambiente ameno com chuva fraca mas persistente.


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2013 às 12:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> A linha não é nada de especial, o radar tá "louco", altamente exagerado, logo o mosaico de radares mostra algo moderado.



Está certo, 15-20mm de acumulação na região Oeste segundo as estações da rede Wunderground.

A reflectividade de 40-50Dbz e o sat estão concordantes com um regime de precipitação moderada persistente de origem não convectiva...não vejo erro em nenhum dos produtos do radar.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 12:20)

De facto já não choveu nada de especial, o mesmo não se pode dizer da zona de Torres Vedras,pois registaram-se bons acumulados.

Estações do Wunderground.

Santa Cruz: *21,8 mm*
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso: *17 mm*
Torres Vedras: *11,4 mm*
____

Céu encoberto
Vento fraco
*18,4ºC*


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2013 às 12:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto já não choveu nada de especial, o mesmo não se pode dizer da zona de Torres Vedras,pois registaram-se bons acumulados.
> 
> Estações do Wunderground.
> 
> ...



Na região oeste choveu bem, tal como indica o radar.

Aqui em Lisboa choverá menos, e a frente tende a perder intensidade já que em alturahá menos forçamento á medida que a short wave que tem assistido a frente deverá dissipar-se lentamente nas próximas horas.

Como não há CAPE devido á presença de ar razoavelmente quente em altura, e agora o forçamento acaba, deveremos ter uma rápida deterioração da actividade da frente.


----------



## casr26 (28 Out 2013 às 12:28)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Nivel amarelo para precipitação? Onde?
> 
> Segunda feira malvada...




Referia-me às manchas amarelas de precipitação que aparecem no radar  
normalmente com manchas amarelas a precipitação carrega, mas por esta zona onde estou choveu pouco!

Então estando eu na região Oeste passou tudo ao lado por míseros kms


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2013 às 12:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto já não choveu nada de especial, o mesmo não se pode dizer da zona de Torres Vedras,pois registaram-se bons acumulados.



Mas não justifica de qualquer das maneiras a intensidade que o radar tem, uma intensidade daquelas daria bem mais chuva que os valores registados, além que a linha está praticamente parada na zona e a chuva foi acumulada ao longo de muito tempo. O que justificaria ainda mais ainda valores mais altos se a imagem de radar estivesse correcta.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2013 às 12:31)

O GFS já o indicava e assim é frente activa até norte de Lisboa e depois a morrer rapidamente aqui mesmo em cima, ontem eu falava em que já seria bom 1mm ou 2mm aqui veremos se não fica em 0,qualquer coisa 

Mínima desta noite 12,5ºC

Agora estão 18,4ºC, 85%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 12:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas não justifica de qualquer das maneiras a intensidade que o radar tem, uma intensidade daquelas daria bem mais chuva que os valores registados, além que a linha está praticamente parada na zona e a chuva foi acumulada ao longo de muito tempo. O que justificaria ainda mais ainda valores mais altos se a imagem de radar estivesse correcta.



Sim tens razão, aparentemente pela tonalidade da reflectividade parecia que a zona Oeste estava a ter um "diluvio", o que não se verificou,apenas bons acumulados e só em certos locais.
_____

Voltou a chover ainda que fraco.


----------



## casr26 (28 Out 2013 às 12:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim tens razão, aparentemente pela tonalidade da reflectividade parecia que a zona Oeste estava a ter um "diluvio", o que não se verificou,apenas bons acumulados e só em certos locais.
> _____
> 
> Voltou a chover ainda que fraco.



Precisamente o que eu estava a referir à pouco, a fazer fé à precipitação de nível amarelo que aparecia no radar tinha havido um dilúvio na região Oeste! (o que não foi o caso nem de perto nem de longe)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2013 às 12:47)

Pessoalmente já deixei de seguir o radar faz 1 ano ou 2, antigamente era bastante fiável, agora dá ideia que tá sempre a errar. Embora não descarte de o consultar por vezes, mas normalmente é sempre nos após dos eventos.

17,6ºC e 1,2 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Quando as nuvens são altas ... isso faz fortemente aumentar a reflectividade, e dá uma ideia errada da precipitação que está a cair ....

O mosaico dos radares é melhor porque indica a precipitação em mm/h, que está a ocorrer naquele dado momento !

E consultam o radar de Coruche, senão experimentem o de Loulé para verem o que é reflectividade ... Looooolll


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 13:03)

Para mim, o radar tem uma grande utilidade, então quando surgem aquelas células cheias de convecção, aí o radar pouco erra, basta as células terem tons de laranja, é quase sempre sinal de trovoada. 
_____

Parou de chover.
*17,9ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2013 às 13:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> A linha não é nada de especial, o radar tá "louco", altamente exagerado, logo o mosaico de radares mostra algo moderado.



Isso é o radar de Loulé, se utilizares o radar de Coruche já não dá nada parecido. Nem sei, porque razão em Lisboa utilizam o radar de Loulé em vez de Coruche que fica relativamente bem próximo e não tem esses erros.


----------



## casr26 (28 Out 2013 às 13:20)

Honestamente apenas de forma preventiva e como simples curioso e leigo na matéria por norma levo o radar em linha de conta, nas sinceramente não me recordo de alguma vez ter sido apresentada uma leitura a nível de precipitação tão diferehte do presenciado. (pelo menos na minha zona)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2013 às 13:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para mim, o radar tem uma grande utilidade, então quando surgem aquelas células cheias de convecção, aí o radar pouco erra, basta as células terem tons de laranja, é quase sempre sinal de trovoada.



Sim, é relativo, depende da zona onde vivas também, o radar apanhar melhor umas zonas que outras.


----------



## david 6 (28 Out 2013 às 13:43)

chuviscos pela caparica


----------



## Geiras (28 Out 2013 às 14:17)




----------



## AndréFrade (28 Out 2013 às 14:50)

Tem estado a chover, mas agora não chove.
O dia está nublado, com algumas rajadas de vento.

18.1ºC actuais.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Out 2013 às 16:59)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 19.7 ºC
Temp Mini: 12.6ºC
Rajada Maxima: 42.6 km/h 


Temp actual 16.8ºC 16:50

Pressão: 1016.1Hpa 16:50
Intensidade do Vento: 25.9 km/h 16:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: W
Temperatura do vento: 13.2ºC 16:50
Humidade Relativa:83% 16:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 2.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 16:50
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2013 às 17:23)

A frente foi um grande LOL por aqui mas já estava a espera resultado da frente 0,8mm 

A máxima foi de 19,2ºC

Agora estão 17,3ºc


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Out 2013 às 17:24)

Já arrefece 

De momento 17.2ºC e céu nublado. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2013 às 17:27)

Máxima de *18,7ºC* e *2,1 mm* acumulados.

Por agora sigo com 16,4ºC e vento fraco de NE (45º). Humidade a descer, nos 72%.

1021 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2013 às 17:59)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *13,7ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.

A temperatura máxima foi de apenas *16,1ºC* e mínima até ao momento de *10,2ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 20:20)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos:* 10,6ºC* / *18,9ºC *

Amanha, a temperatura máxima será mais fresca.
___________

T.actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 23:01)

Boa noite

Depois de um dia maioritariamente de céu nublado e com chuva pela hora de almoço (12-13h), a noite segue bastante fresca, céu limpo e vento nulo, 11,9ºC e 82%.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2013 às 23:05)

Isto por aqui está a descer muito mas muito lentamente e sigo agora com 15,3ºC, 74%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 23:16)

Por aqui, estão *14,2ºC.*

Olhando para wunderground, salta à vista,*Tomar*, segue nos *7,9ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2013 às 00:10)

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem, a mínima desta madrugada/manhã acabou por ser batida. 
Extremos de ontem: *16,1ºC* / *8,5ºC*.

*8,5ºC* com céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2013 às 01:13)

13,9ºC, claro está que é por acção do vento de NE que sopra fraco.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Fresca e solarenga manhã aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, na estação do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil, Benavente estão 15.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2013 às 09:40)

Boas

Mínima mais alta que ontem aqui ficou pelos 13,6ºC (+1,1ºC) que ontem!

Agora o céu está limpo o vento é fraco e estão 16,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Out 2013 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul, vento fraco e uns agradáveis 15º. Enfim, um dia de Outono cheio de classe


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2013 às 10:13)

Mínima de 13,2ºC, de momento 15,8ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 10:36)

Boas

Por aqui,como era esperado, a minima não foi nada de especial,registei *13,1ºC*.
As próximas duas madrugadas vão ser mais frescas,principalmente a de quinta-feira.
_____

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e *16,1ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Minima de *6,1ºC*. 

De momento, *12,8ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 13:04)

T.actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (29 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Em Tomar a mínima foi de : 5.2 °C (07:26 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2013 às 17:58)

Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*

Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Mínima: *6,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 18:16)

Boas

T.maxima: *18,0ºC*
______

T.actual/T.minima: *13,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2013 às 18:18)

Boas

A máxima foi igual a de ontem *19,2ºC*

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora estão 15,4ºC, 61%Hr, 1024,1hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Out 2013 às 18:34)

Esta noite vai descer bem. Vou com 15.2ºC, e ainda não são 19h.


----------



## newlazer (29 Out 2013 às 18:34)

boas 

t,max : 20,8ºc

t,act : 14,4ºc


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2013 às 18:51)

Boas

Dia agradável, algumas nuvens no céu, temperatura algo amena até.

De tarde, pelas 17h já estava uma sensação bastante fria, 16ºC e bastante vento que fazia arrepiar qualquer um 

Neste momento algumas nuvens no céu, vento fraco, 14.5ºC e 60%.


----------



## newlazer (29 Out 2013 às 19:28)

humidade : 73%


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2013 às 21:21)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado depois do nevoeiro matinal.

Tmax: 17,0ºC

Tmin: 6,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 21:21)

*13,7ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2013 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *17,3ºC*, a mais baixa em alguns meses.

De momento sigo com 13,3ºC. O vento constante tem impedido uma maior descida.

69% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2013 às 23:02)

Boa Noite

Noite calma, 12.8ºC e 67%.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 23:32)

*13,3ºC*
Vento moderado
Alguma nebulosidade alta


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2013 às 00:09)

Já desceu mais um pouco, *12,7ºC*.

Vento fraco e 73% de humidade. 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 01:24)

T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## newlazer (30 Out 2013 às 01:27)

t,act : 13,8ºc

humidade : 80%


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Out 2013 às 07:10)

Bom dia.
Sem tempo para muitos posts...

Temperatura actual e minima até ao momento: *3.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 08:12)

Bons dias

T.minima: *11,5ºC*
T.actual: *13,3ºC*

Noite fria nos sítios do costume, houve certamente formação de geada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Out 2013 às 09:08)

Fantástica manhã aqui em Lisboa. Céu azul, vento fraco e agora no Marquês 13ºC.
Audácia nas indumentárias de meia Estação. Vamos!


----------



## nelson972 (30 Out 2013 às 10:21)

Céu limpo, vento nulo, 12º
Frio matinal, sem formação de geada, a estação mais próxima registou 2º de minima.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2013 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

Muito vento corre por estas bandas... como tal, mínima alta, de *11,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 15,9ºC e apenas 44% de humidade, com pressão nos 1025 hPa.

Céu limpo, exceptuando alguns Cirrus dispersos.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *4,4ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *14,5ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (30 Out 2013 às 12:57)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

Máxima 20.2 °C (11:41 UTC)	
Mínima 3.2 °C (07:22 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 13:06)

Boas tardes

T.actual: *17,5ºC*

Segundo os meus familiares, no 2º local de seguimento, foi registada a primeira geada, a primeira de muitas,dado que é um local que apresenta um elevado numero de dias com formação de geada.
Amanha deverá acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2013 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora céu limpo e 19,7ºC com 45%Hr, 1023,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2013 às 13:42)

Actuais 17,5ºC com 40% de humidade. Nos locais onde não há vento, a sensação térmica é elevada.

1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2013 às 13:47)

Sigo com 21.0ºC e 34% de humidade.
Mínima de *9.5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 14:42)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado e *17,2ºC*( a descer, devido ao aumento da intensidade do vento).
Até ao momento, a máxima encontra-se nos *17,9ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2013 às 16:45)

Ontem à noite já com algum arrefecimento.







---

Hoje a mínima foi de 11,4 ºC.


----------



## newlazer (30 Out 2013 às 18:12)

boas

t,max : 20,3ºc

t,act : 15,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 18:21)

Boas

Temperatura máxima: *17,9ºC*
_____

Temperatura actual: *13,3ºC*

Está fresco. 
Na próxima madrugada a temperatura deve descer aos *8ºC / 9ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Boa noite!

Dia de Sol e poucas nuvens aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, com uma agradável frescura matinal. 

Por agora 14.6ºC em Benavente.

Amanha volto para Bragança.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2013 às 20:24)

Boas

Máxima de 20,3ºC
Mínima de 11,2ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 14,7ºC, 65%Hr, 1024,5hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2013 às 21:24)

*13.2ºC *de momento.


----------



## Lousano (30 Out 2013 às 21:42)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo com uma maior amplitude térmica que os dias anteriores.

Tmax: 19,8ºC

Tmin: 4,6ºC

Neste momento vai refrescando a boa velocidade, com 9,3ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 21:58)

Por aqui, *13,4ºC*.

As inversões seguem com bastante intensidade. 
*Tomar* já está nos *6,5ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2013 às 22:04)

Mais uma noite que promete ser bem fria.
Temperatura actual: *7,6ºC*

Máxima: *17,4ºC*
Mínima: *4,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2013 às 22:22)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,3ºC e a máxima de 18,5ºC.

Neste momento 13,4ºC, a mínima de amanhã já não vai ser tão baixa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2013 às 22:54)

Boas

Noite segue calma com 12,4ºC e 63%.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 23:22)

Boas

O vento não desarma, resultado, *13,2ºC.* 
___

Noite segue bastante fria nos vales.

Tomar: *5,6ºC*
Barosa( vale do Lis): *5,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2013 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,5ºC*.

Por agora, 12,7ºC, estáveis, com vento, para variar. 

63% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (30 Out 2013 às 23:55)

t,act : 12,1ºc

humidade : 71%


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2013 às 00:16)

Aqui o vento não deixa a temperatura descer muito mais estão 13,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 00:18)

Dados de ontem: *11,5ºC* / *17,9ºC*
________

Vento moderado e *12,9ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2013 às 00:18)

Sigo com *7,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 01:16)

A temperatura mantem-se alta.
*13,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2013 às 06:38)

Bom dia.

Finalmente abaixo da barreira psicológica dos 10ºC. 

Sigo com *9,6ºC* (actual e mínima) e 69% de humidade.

Vento fraco/nulo (fazendo oscilar a temperatura) e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2013 às 07:21)

Temperatura actual de *4,6ºC*!


----------



## HotSpot (31 Out 2013 às 07:55)

Mínima de 7,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2013 às 08:19)

A mínima atingiu os *9,2ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 10,9ºC, 65% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 08:47)

Boas

A minima lá caiu abaixo dos *10ºC*, registei *9,0ºC*.
T.actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Out 2013 às 09:05)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, vento fraco e 10ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 09:18)

Madrugada fria.

Dunas de Mira, não dá hipótese. 






__

A estação amadora de *Barreira de Àgua*,junto a *Fátima*, voltou a registar uma minima muito baixa, deste feita a temperatura caiu aos *0,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2013 às 09:35)

Boas

Mínima de 10,3ºC noite gélida  pelo menos para aqui 

Agora céu limpo e 14,9ºC, 60%Hr, 1026,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2013 às 12:06)

Bom dia

Mínima de *3,8ºC* 

De momento, *14,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2013 às 12:28)

Mínima de *4,5ºC*!! 

Por volta das 7h30...


----------



## Blooder.PT (31 Out 2013 às 12:44)

O sitio mais frio da margem sul é mesmo a quinta do conde? Cumps!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 12:59)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *17,7ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.




Blooder.PT disse:


> O sitio mais frio da margem sul é mesmo a quinta do conde? Cumps!



Não creio, tens toda a aquela zona (bastante fria) onde se encontra a estação da Praia da Rainha do IPMA.Os valores lá registados assim o demonstram.
Esta madrugada a temperatura foi alta, devido ao vento constante, impossibilitando assim a ocorrência da habitual inversão, em principio, haverá menos vento na próxima madrugada e assim regressará uma madrugada gélida, a ver vamos.Falando da Quinta do Conde, é muito interessante o que lá se passa (arrefecimento nocturno), dava um bom estudo certamente.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2013 às 13:01)

Por aqui vou com 18,8ºC, 48%Hr e vento muito fraco


----------



## lsalvador (31 Out 2013 às 13:51)

Por Tomar a mínima foi de 1.6º


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2013 às 14:10)

Toda a margem sul tem regiões que podem ser bastante frias caso ocorram inversões térmicas. A Qta. do Conde é um exemplo disso e comparativamente à periferia, pode-se dizer que por vezes registam-se inversões "agressivas". Azeitão um pouco mais acima registou uma mínima de 5,7ºC.

Mas acredito que algumas regiões da Quinta do Conde sejam ainda mais frias nas devidas condições favoráveis, comparando ao local onde tenho a estação.
Tenho de ver se arranjo um sensor para medir umas inversões em zonas da Qta. do Conde que considero interessantes e com bom potencial


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2013 às 14:24)

Vai aquecendo e estão agora 20,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 16:47)

Boas tardes

Dados de hoje: *9,0ºC* / *18,1ºC*

T.actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (31 Out 2013 às 18:15)

boas

t,max : 20.4ºc

t,act : 15,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 18:47)

T.actual: *14,4ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## newlazer (31 Out 2013 às 20:53)

t,act : 13,8ºc


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2013 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *19,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 13,6ºC e vento fraco de NE. 

75% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 21:54)

Sigo com *13,8ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
___

Aí está o regresso do frio à praia da Rainha.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2013 às 22:58)

Mínima de 10,7ºC e máxima de 19,9ºC.

De momento 14,9ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 23:33)

A temperatura subiu...*14,1ºC.* 
Isto só deve começar a arrefecer a meio da madrugada, exatamente como ontem.
____

A estação amadora da Barreira de Água(Fátima) segue nos *5,9ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (31 Out 2013 às 23:54)

t,act : 12,6ºc


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2013 às 23:56)

Aqui estão 14,3ºC ou seja nada de mais a relatar! e será assim as próximas semanas


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2013 às 23:56)

Temperatura actual: *8,3ºC*

Máxima: *18,6ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------

